#ubuntu-no 2011-02-28
<jo-erlend> fin artikkel. 
<xt> føles som eg har lest den før eit par ganger :)
<kjes> pft.. tror du/dere at Exchange/Outlook er ille, så prøv å lev med GroupWise noen måneder.
 * xt irriterer seg over folk som bruker epost som "task"-system
<xt> når me har slikt uansett.
<kjes> hm.. er det ikke på tide at blogger (wordpress spesielt) oppdager at folk har ganske vide skjermer nå, og kan takle mer enn 10 ord pr linje?
<xt> dette er vel ikkje avgrensing i den tekniske løysinga..
<xt> folk kan vel lage sine eigne bunadar? :)
<kjes> Nei, det er themet folk bruker
<kjes> akkurat nå var den mest pekt mot pitrh :-)
<xt> ja, veldig knept :)
<barf> Hei, jeg har problemer med X oppløsningsoppsett
<barf> Noen som føler seg kallet?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Er det meningen at det skal funke å ha to mikrofoner koblet til samme inngang når man bruker splitter? 
<hjd> For de som ikke vet det, starter Ubuntu Developer Week i dag! I kanalen #ubuntu-classroom vil man kunne få innføring i hvordan utviklingen av Ubuntu foregår og ulike måter man kan være med å bidra.
<hjd> Første sesjon starter om ca. en time. For mer info se https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek .
<hjd> Tenkte jeg kunne si ifra, i tilfelle noen ikke var klar over det :)
<GtHoo> Er ubuntu vanskelig å sette seg inn i?
<citoyen> næ
<GtHoo> Tenkte å lage en liten hjemmeserver
<GtHoo> Har null erfaring med ubunu
<GtHoo> *ubuntu
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: hvordan definerer du hjemmeserver? Det kan jo bety hva som helst.
<GtHoo> joda, streame, og backup 
<GtHoo> liten minecraft server
<jo-erlend> det høres ikke så komplisert ut. 
<GtHoo> Men klarer vel fint dette med ubuntu?
<GtHoo> som sagt, har null peiling på det
<jo-erlend> jaja... Du kan gjøre sinnsykt kule ting med bare Ubuntu. Spørsmålet er bare hvor mye tid du legger i det.
<GtHoo> Gjør jo dette mest fordi jeg er klad i data osv. Blir for å utvide kunnskap og pga at jeg syns det er gøy :)
<GtHoo> Så kommer til å bruke en del tid, ja :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<GtHoo> SÃ¥ ubuntu passer bra til det?
<hjd> hvis du har interessen og ikke er redd for å lese litt, skulle det gå fint :)
<jo-erlend> javisst. Hvis du vil komme fort igang, anbefaler jeg å bruke desktop-versjonen så du får med GUI og sånt.
<jo-erlend> det finnes ingen særlige fordeler ved å bruke Ubuntu Server for en hjemmeserver hvor belastningen vil være minimal. 
<GtHoo> Tenkte å satse på desktop-versonen. GUI vet jeg ikke hva er, men googler det nå :P
<jo-erlend> GUI = Graphical user-interface. 
<hjd> grafisk brukergrensesnitt. Vanlig server er kun kommandolinje, men det kan være litt komplisert i begynnelsen.
<GtHoo> ahh 
<hjd> Det kan du eventuelt se mer på senere, når du blir mer kjent med systemet og vet hvordan ting fungerer.
<jo-erlend> det første du burde gjøre, er å skrive ned nøyaktig hva du vil at serveren skal gjøre. PPPPP = proper preparation prevents poor performance. :)
<GtHoo> Før jeg begyner å fikle med ting?
<jo-erlend> ja, sånn at du fikler etter en plan. 
<jo-erlend> det kan fort bli veldig overveldende hvis du prøver å gjøre alt på en gang, samtidig som selve systemet er nytt for deg. 
<GtHoo> Regner med noen her vil hjelpe meg med kjappe spørsmål underveis, vis jeg strever? 
<jo-erlend> klart det :)
<GtHoo> Da blir det bare å skaffe hardware først :)
<jo-erlend> tja. Det er ingenting i veien for å eksperimentere med en VM først.
<GtHoo> vm?
<hjd> virtuell maskin
<GtHoo> ahh
<jo-erlend> virtuell maskin. Du kan kjøre et program som later som om den er en PC, så du kan installere operativsystem og eksperimentere. 
<hjd> veldig egnet for eksperimentering, siden det ikke er så farlig hvis noe går galt.
<jo-erlend> Virtualbox er en fin løsning som er fri og gratis. Finner'n på virtualbox.org for Windows og Ubuntu. 
<jo-erlend> ja, også kan du ta snapshots sånn at du kan hoppe "tilbake i tid" hvis du gjør feil som du ikke finner ut av, etc.
 * hjd liker også virtualbox
<jo-erlend> den funker visst for Mac også, leser jeg.
<hjd> apropos virtualbox, noen som vet om det er mulig å kjøre openBSD uten hardwareakselrasjon? Litt offtopic, men mulig noen her vet.
<jo-erlend> ... Det spørsmålet forsto jeg ikke. Prøv en gang til?
<Berge> hjd: Hvorfor ønsker du det?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Uten virtualiseringsstøtte i vertens CPUer.
<jo-erlend> det er langt større støtte for å kjøre systemer uten akselerasjon enn med. 
<Berge> hjd: (Du kan i libvirt, fwiw - bruk qemu i stedet for kvm.)
<hjd> Kjøre openBSD som gjest i Virtualbox. Når jeg prøver å boote maskinen får jeg bare en feilmelding om at jeg trenger hardwarestøtte.
<jo-erlend> Berge: jeg vet det da. Jeg lurte på hvorfor det var ønskelig.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du sa du ikke forstod spørsmålet (-:
<jo-erlend> hjd: blander du 32- og 64-bit? 
<Berge> hjd: Hvilke CPUer har vertsmaskinen? (cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<hjd> verten har 32bit (støtter ikke hw-virtualisering, dessverre). Isofilen jeg forsøker å boote fra skal også være 32bits så vidt jeg vet.
<Berge> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=33729 tilsier at du skal kunne velge.
<Berge> fwiw
<jo-erlend> er det mulig at openbsd krever PAE og at vbox ikke støtter det uten svm/vt-x? 
<hjd> jo-erlend: har forsøkt å hake av PAE. Det hjalp ikke.
<Berge> OpenBSD virker helt fint på maskinvare uten PAE-støtte, så det tviler jeg sterkt på.
<Berge> hjd: Hvor kommer feilmeldingen fra, og hva er den?
<GtHoo> Da laster jeg ned VitualBox nå :D
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: kult. Hvis du ikke har lekt med sånt før, så kan du glede deg.
<Berge> Du kan glede deg til at du aldri føler å ha nok RAM.
<Berge> Og at IO er kjempetreigt.
<Berge> (-:
<GtHoo> Kun lekt meg med vindows 7 i den før :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
<GtHoo> IO?
<jo-erlend> Berge: nåja... IO treigt? 
<Berge> Ja.
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: input/output. Nettverk, harddisk, etc.
<Berge> Det hjelper med ballongdriverne, rett nok.
<hjd> Berge: virtualbox sier "VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration is not available on your system. Certain guests (e.g. OS/2 and QNX) require this feature and will fail to boot without it." Finner bare forumposter fra folk som ikke får kjørt osx virtuelt.
<jo-erlend> Berge: merker ikke særlig mye til det, synes jeg. 
<Berge> Men fortsatt.
<Berge> hjd: Bruk libvirt? (-:
<Berge> jo-erlend: Fint for deg. (-:
<jo-erlend> hmm. Libvirt virtualiserer jo ingenting. 
<hjd> Krever ikke libvirt hardware da? Mener jeg har forsøkt det før uten at jeg kom noen vei
<jo-erlend> men ja. Qemu fungerer veldig godt for veldig mange ting, bortsett fra at det er veldig tregt sammenliknet med de som har maskinvareaksellerasjon.. Men det spiller jo ingen stor rolle for deg :)
<Berge> Virtualiserer ikke libvirt noe?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er bare for administrasjon av virtualiseringsplattformer som qemu, xen, etc.
<Berge> Joda.
<Berge> Men den kommer jo med kvm og qemu ut av boksen.
<Berge> Som er det alle bruker.
<jo-erlend> neeei? 
<Berge> Nei til hva?
<Sakarias> begge? :P
<GtHoo_> SÃ¥nn, da er ubuntu oppe i VM
<Berge> Bruker noen libvirt med noe annet enn kvm og qemu?
<Berge> (Ev. med kqemu.)
<hjd> GtHoo_: yay :)
<Berge> Og, vel, libvirt kommer med kvm i både Debian og Ubuntu for meg.
<jo-erlend> Berge: libvirt drar ikke med seg noe virtualiseringsstyr overhodet.
<Berge> Recommends: netcat-openbsd, bridge-utils, dnsmasq-base (>= 2.46-1), iptables, qemu-kvm | qemu (>= 0.9.1), libxml2-utils, gawk, ebtables
<Berge> jo-erlend: Min aptitude vil gjerne utfordre deg.
<Sakarias> samme her
<jo-erlend> hvilken pakke er det du ser på?
<Berge> libvirt-bin'
<Berge> Hvilken pakke skulle jeg ellers se på?
<jo-erlend> ah. Ja, den _anbefaler_. 
<Berge> Som … drar med seg.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Om du ikke overbeviser aptitude om noe annet.
<Sakarias> den depender her
<Berge> Dette er squeeze, fwiw.
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig temmelig snålt at den gjør det.
<Berge> Hvorfor det?
<Berge> libvirt-bin er jo ubrukelig uten noe til å virtualisere.
<jo-erlend> tja. Du kunne sagt at Firefox er ubrukelig uten en webserver også, men pakken drar ikke med seg en LAMP-stack likevel. 
<GtHoo_> Terminal jeg skal innstalere osv fra?
<jo-erlend> jeg virtualiserer stort sett alt jeg gjør på servere, ikke på klienter. Hva skal jeg med qemu-kvm på laptopen min? 
<hjd> GtHoo_: hvis du vil. Ellers kan du bruke feks. Ubuntus programvaresenter eller synaptic
<hjd> programvaresenteret er i programmer-menyen, mens synaptic er under system->administrasjon
<Berge> Jeg synes det er greit at Firefox-pakken antar at det alt finnes en rekke webtjenere på intratubene, egentlig.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva skal du med libvirt-bin på en maskin om du ikke skal virtualisere noe?
<Berge> Du bruker virt-manager, virt-viewer, virt-install og slikt for administrasjon av libvirt-bin.
<jo-erlend> Berge: enig. Jeg synes også at verktøy for fjernadministrasjon ikke skal anta at det du fjernadministrerer er den lokale maskinen.
<Berge> jo-erlend: libvirt-bin er ikke et verktøy for fjernadministrasjon.
<jo-erlend> Berge: det har du rett i. Jeg rota meg litt bort der :)
<hjd> for terminal vil du kunne bruke apt-get, se "man apt-get" for hvordan man bruker den. man er en kommando for å se manualen til et program, feks man program
<hjd> GtHoo_: ^
<Berge> aptitude!
<Berge> Men jeg må i et styremøte.
<GtHoo_> :)
<Sakarias> styr i vei :P
<hjd> Berge: venta på det. Foretrekker dog apt-get
<jo-erlend> er ikke aptitude fjernet som standard nå?
<hjd> jo-erlend: jo, fra og med maverick
<jo-erlend> da er det ganske lurt å anbefale apt-get, synes jeg. 
<jo-erlend> Berge: det jeg mente å si, var egentlig at libvirt er for å administrere forskjellige typer virtualiseringsplattformer. Det virker ikke særlig fornuftig å installere qemu-kvm hvis det du vil virtualisere er virtualbox eller xen. 
<Berge> jo-erlend: Da kan du la være. Men:
<jo-erlend> s/virtualisere/administrere/
<Berge> 17:50:03 < Berge> Bruker noen libvirt med noe annet enn kvm og qemu?
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Men jeg poffer.
<jo-erlend> det er forsåvidt et poeng. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg vil tro at lxc kan bli populært etterhvert.
<GtHoo_> Hvordan kan jeg få støre skjerm på VM? Er jo knøttliten :/
<jo-erlend> GtHoo_: høyre-ctrl på f. 
<jo-erlend> og... 
<GtHoo_> Men ble fullskjerm, men med like lite skjerm i midten...
<GtHoo_> + at VM kræsja...
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med at VM kræsja? 
<GtHoo_> "Program svarer ikke"
<jo-erlend> det betyr ikke nødvendigvis at det har kræsjet.
<GtHoo_> SÃ¥ kom det opp "Tvinglukkes"
<GtHoo_> Beklager, dårlig sagt av meg...
<jo-erlend> men hvor langt har du kommet? Er det ferdig installert og sånt? Har du et GUI, eller er det kommandolinje? 
<GtHoo_> Hal GUI (Vis det var skrivebord osv?)
<GtHoo_> *har?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Har du installert det, eller kjører du det rett fra bildefilen? 
<GtHoo_> Innstalert
<jo-erlend> ok. Da kan du installere Guest Additions. Du finner det i en av menyene øverst. 
<jo-erlend> i menyene for selve gjestemaskinen, altså. Ikke i hovedbildet til vbox. 
<GtHoo_> Hmm, det skjedde ikke noe..
<jo-erlend> skjedde ikke noe?
<GtHoo_> Vet ikke hvordan jeg skal forklare. Når jeg klikker på den, så skjer det ikke noe som helst.
<jo-erlend> ah. Den monterer en liksom-cd for deg. Der finner du et installasjonsprogram.
<GtHoo_> ?
<jo-erlend> se i Steder eller på skriveborder.
<jo-erlend> der skal du finne noe som heter VBoxGuestAdditions eller noe sånt, med et cd-ikon.
<GtHoo_> Finner den ikke :/
<GtHoo_> Fant den.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror forresten vi har det i arkivene nå...
<GtHoo_> ?
<jo-erlend> søk etter virtualbox x11 i programvaresenteret, eller bare skriv inn apt://virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 i firefox. 
<GtHoo_> (Beklager vis jeg kanskje er litt irriterende nå)
<jo-erlend> det er du ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> det er egentlig jeg som skal beklage. Jeg glemte at du var ny. Det tar naturligvis litt tid før man vender seg til ord og uttrykk. :)
<GtHoo_> Der ja. Innstalerer noe nå
<jo-erlend> det er mulig at du må starte gjesten på nytt etterpå. 
<GtHoo_> gjesten? 
<jo-erlend> ja, altså.. den virtuelle maskinen. 
<GtHoo_> ahh
<GtHoo_> SÃ¥nn, da er den ferdig.
<jo-erlend> man kaller det gjerne vert og gjest, hvor verten er den fysiske datamaskinen og gjestene er de systemene du virtualiserer. 
<GtHoo_> Ahh
<jo-erlend> jeg skal stikke en liten tur ned i butikken og handle meg noe middag og sånt. 
<GtHoo_> Kan ikke noe ord / uttrykk  enda :/
<GtHoo_> Ok, da prøver jeg meg bare frem imens :)
<GtHoo_> Men hva var det jeg egentlig innstalerte ?
<hjd> Nå fikk ikke jeg med meg hele diskusjonen, tenkte du på guest-additions, eller noe annet jeg ikke fikk med meg?
<jo-erlend> det bedrer kommunikasjonen mellom gjest og vert. For eksempel sånn at når du endrer størrelsen på vinduet, så får gjesten beskjed om å endre oppløsning på skjermen. 
<GtHoo_> ahh
<GtHoo_> Ikke det at jeg klarer å få større skjermbilde enda..
<jo-erlend> en ting jeg anbefaler deg å finne ut av med en gang, er snapshots-funksjonen. Det lar deg lagre tilstander så du kan hoppe tilbake senere.
<GtHoo_> ahh, takk
<jo-erlend> men... biab.
<GtHoo_> "Restart av VM var det som skulle til"
<jo-erlend> :)
<GtHoo_> Tilbake?
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<GtHoo_> :D
<jo-erlend> det hadde kanskje vært mer imponerende hvis jeg ikke var det, men. :)
<GtHoo_> joda, bare det at jeg var borte også, men da jeg satt meg ned igjen, så skrev du :D
<jo-erlend> ah :)
<GtHoo_> Mange ting man skal huske når man bruker terminal D:
<GtHoo_> Hmm, Klarer ikke finne ut av dette. Hvordan kan jeg se lan IP'en min i ubuntu? I Wondows er det cmd -> ipconfig. Noe lignende i ubuntu?
<hjd> terminal -> ifconfig
<GtHoo_> haha, var jo nært.
<hjd> se man ifconfig for mulig valg. ifconfig -a vil vise alle info som ipconfig /all
<GtHoo_> Takker igjen :)
<hjd> bare hyggelig
<jo-erlend> GtHoo_: Microsoft skal alltid være forskjellige. De snudde skråstreken også. 
<GtHoo_> Var ikke linux først?
<jo-erlend> det er vel fordi de aldri klarte å få til UNIXen sin, antakelig. De er bitre :)
<hjd> linux bygger på UNIX, som stammer fra 70-tallet
<hjd> eller bygger på er feil, da
<hjd> ligner
<jo-erlend> GtHoo_: Linux ble først lansert 25. August i 1991. 
<jo-erlend> GNU, derimot, begynte tidlig på åttitallet. De manglet bare kjernen, som Linux er. Derfor kaller vi det for GNU/Linux.
<Malin_> tja, mye av kommandoene i linux er de samme i unix, men betyr vel neppe at det er det samme: gnu står jo for: gnu is not unix
<barf> Hei, jeg har problemer med X oppløsningsoppsett får kun safe mode. Noen som føler seg kallet?
<barf> Malin_:  gnu betyr sikkert at det ikke er like rigid som unix
<jo-erlend> Malin_: ja, men når noen går inn for å distansere seg fra andre, så tyder det ofte på at de har mye til felles. :)
<Malin_> kommer nok helt an på :)
<hjd> pga posix, som er en standard for hvordan programmene skulle fungere. UNIX har/hadde generelt filosofien at man skulle ha små verktøy som gjorde kun en ting, men til gjengeld gjorde den veldig bra.
<Malin_> jeg har ikke noe problem med at linux blir assosiert med unix, men det ligner nok, jeg kjenner ikke unix spesielt godt
<jo-erlend> GNU og Unix er i hvertfall sammenliknbare. Hvordan man skal kunne sammenlikne Linux og Unix, er jeg mer usikker på. :)
<barf> Der er vel i hovedsak lisensene i unix som ikke hører hjemme i denne verden som er grunnlaget for forkortelsen GNU
<barf> F eks så er mest sansynlig Playstation 3 basert på BSD, og noen lisenser som tar flere år å lese og ingen egentlig forstår.
<GtHoo_> Det er jo gøy å drive i ubuntu :D
<jo-erlend> GtHoo_: det blir mer moro. :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: linux er jo bare en kjerne, unix er et operativsystem?
<hjd> unix var proprietært. Fordi de ville ha et fritt OS måtte de skrive det selv = GNU, som var noe annet enn Unix, men fortsatt rimelig likt.
<jo-erlend> hjd: GNU er et operativsystem.
<barf> GNU og unix er såpass like at man stort sett kan kompilere programmer for den ene i den andre
<hjd> jo-erlend: "GNU og Unix er i hvertfall sammenliknbare. Hvordan man skal kunne sammenlikne Linux og Unix, er jeg mer usikker på." den jeg tenkte på
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<barf> GNU/Linux er en motpart til Unix
<hjd> så ja GNU er et OS, men ikke Linux
<barf> Det er kanskje lettere  å sammenligne Solaris mot Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> å sammenlikne Android med Unix, for eksempel. 
<hjd> eller *BSD
<barf> BSD er et unix system
<barf> Eller flere
<barf> netBSD, freeBSD, etc
<barf> IRIX er et annet unixsystem
<jo-erlend> det finnes temmelig mange. 
<jo-erlend> Darwin er vel Unix? 
<barf> stemmer
<barf> MacBSD
<Sakarias> xenix
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: hehe.. 
 * EspenBe fikk noen bilder i hodet fra midt på 90-tallet da vi kunne "velge" om vi ville bruke "PC" eller SGI-bokser på NTH. PCene var stort sett 286 med MS-DOS mens IRIX var det alternative OSet vi kunne boltre oss på
 * Sakarias har en SGI boks nede med Irix på seg
<hjd> hp ux og hva nå ibm sitt heter er vel gjenlevende unix-varianter
<Sakarias> aix, du tenker på?
<hjd> regner med det.
<Sakarias> har et par bokser med aix på jobb... for et "system"
<jo-erlend> aix høres ut som noe du absolutt ikke ønsker å høre en IT-admin si. Litt som woops, shit eller å-å. 
<Sakarias> "det der har jeg aldri sett før"
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> "woops, der slettet jeg visst hundrede og femti tusen innbokser."
<hjd> hvilke fordeler er det man har med kommersielle nix-systemer som aix som man ikke har i GNU/Linux eller *BSD?
<hjd> jo-erlend: ohh, I see what you did there.
<hjd> regner med de har backup, dog.
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at det ikke egentlig er slettet. 
<Sakarias> "obs, der slettet jeg en mail på exchange serveren, og IT må gjøre enn fullrestore av mailboksene"
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> Exchange har jeg bare erfaring med fra et brukerperspektiv. Utfra hva jeg hører, er det noe jeg kan være glad for :)
<Sakarias> samme her
<Sakarias> men jeg har sittet på support når en it-medarbeider slettet feil bruker
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er morsomt.
<hjd> ouch
<Sakarias> rutinene i bedriften var jo å aldri slette brukere, bare disable dem
<Sakarias> men medarbeideren slettet
<jo-erlend> men jeg gjorde faktisk en skikkelig generaltabbe i forrige uke. Jeg skulle reorganisere desktopen min, så jeg måtte ha ut alt av informasjon og sette det tilbake etterpå. Jeg glemte å ta backup av windows-partisjonen. Det irriterte meg i ca tjue sekunder. 
<hjd> takket være qemu/virt-manager har jeg nå en virtuell openBSD-maskin, forresten. Lurer på om det var rebooten for å starte qemu jeg ikke gjorde sist, da jeg ikke fikk det til å funke.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hehe, sist jeg reorganiserte desktopen, så tok jeg ut diskene og satte inn nye
<hjd> snodig at den ikke skulle fungere i Virtualbox, dog. Jaja.
<jo-erlend> hjd: ja, det høres snålt ut. Hør i #vbox?
<hjd> jo-erlend: tja, for det første kjører jeg en eldre versjon, og for det andre så lister oversikten over gjeste-OS at hw-akselerasjon er påkrevd.
<hjd> jeg kan eventuelt se på det igjen når jeg går over til vbox4.
<jo-erlend> du kan jo høre hvorfor? Det hadde vært interesant å vite. 
<hjd> hm.. fant ut noe rart nå. openbsd-isoen booter helt fint på maskiner der noe annet er installert fra før, men ikke den nye maskinen med tom harddisk. hm...
<jo-erlend> heh... NÃ¥get spesielt. 
<jo-erlend> eventuelt med o? 
<hjd> mener å huske at noen Ubuntu-installasjoner har klaget over den tomme harddisken, men man har da kunnet startet fra de.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet at vbox endrer bootsekvens automatisk, sånn at man bare kan boote fra iso én gang uten å konfigurere, men det er vel ikke relevant i denne sammenheng. Jeg synes det der høres veldig snålt ut. 
<hjd> mener du jeg ikke trenger justere bootrekkefølgen for å starte fra isoer?
<hjd> når man starter en ny maskin for første gang?
<jo-erlend> ved første boot trenger du ikke det. Ved neste boot må du det. Det er skikkelig irriterende. 
<hjd> men cd er vel prioritert foran hd uansett ut av boksen?
<jo-erlend> ja, men når du rebooter, må du konfigurere før du kan boote fra iso igjen. 
<GtHoo_> VM er det i "LAN" Med den PCen jeg kjører den i?
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> du kan ha dem i nettverk ja. Vanligvis bruker de et privat virtuelt nettverk med NAT, men du kan sette opp en nettverksbro for å få VMen til å fremstå som en vanlig PC på nettverket.
<GtHoo_> nettverksbro?
<hjd> GtHoo_: Ja, man kan ha den i nettverk med de øvrige fysiske maskinene. Se under nettverksinnstillingene for maskinen. 
<hjd> GtHoo_: kort forklaring av nettverksinnstillingene http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#networkingmodes
<GtHoo_> Takker
<hjd> *Tror* det var brigded network jeg brukte for å få tilgang til virtuelle maskiner fra fysiske. Husker ikke helt.
 * GtHoo_ hater å begyne med noe, når han egentlig burde gjøre lekser :/
<jo-erlend> det er det. 
<hjd> sikker på det med å rekonfigurere VMer? Alle mine har da cd først.
<hjd> jo-erlend: ^
<jo-erlend> kan se etter. Jeg er forholdsvis sikker.
<hjd> på den annen side kan jeg ha justert de manuelt. Pleier å fjerne diskett.
<GtHoo_> Der ja, Kom inn fra "Den ekte" PCen :D
<jo-erlend> GtHoo_: det gjør du uansett. Spørsmålet er om andre maskiner i nettverket kan se den eller ikke. 
<GtHoo_> ahh, Strevde bare med å komme inn i stad.
<jo-erlend> hjd: hmm. Jeg husket visst feil. Kanskje det er virt-manager som gjør det? :)
<GtHoo_> Har ikke noe å si enda, må klare det vis jeg faktisk kjøper med server.
<hjd> lite tips: installer ubuntu server på en annen virituell maskin, og koble til mellom de to maskinene med ssh :)
<GtHoo_> Hvorfor det?
<jo-erlend> hehe, det var et meget godt spørsmål.
<hjd> hvis målet frem i tid er å ha en server, er vel det grei trening?
<GtHoo_> joda :P
<jo-erlend> hjd: men hvorfor to VMer?
<jo-erlend> jeg ville antakelig heller ha testet med en laptop eller noe sånt. En annen fysisk maskin på nettverket. 
<hjd> jaja, eller koble til fra vert eller noe annet selvfølgelig.
<GtHoo_> Men kan nesten ikke drive  mer med dette nå. Har 10 sider jeg må skrive om en norsk forfatter :/
<hjd> ok. bare et forslag. 
<hjd> hvilken forfatter?
<GtHoo_> Sverre henmo
<GtHoo_> Lite info, vansklig oppgave. Men skal ikke plage dere med leksene mine :)
<jo-erlend> jeg skal ut og leke. 
<GtHoo_> SÃ¥ moro.
<hjd> jo-erlend: ?
<jo-erlend> hjd: biljard og et par pils. :)
<hjd> ah, skjønner.
<jo-erlend> ha en god kveld. 
<GtHoo_> Tror dere det vil funke greit å bare strekke en HDMI kabel fra server til TV, for å så se på film? 
<Sakarias> da heter det HTPC, ikke "server" :P
<Sakarias> men ja... har en ubuntu boks koblet via hdmi til projektoren i stua
<GtHoo_> HTPC*
<Sakarias> XBMC er nice der
<GtHoo_> Som er? :D
<Sakarias> et mediacenter, gui for tv og filmtitting
<GtHoo_> xbox media senter?
<Sakarias> stemmer
<Sakarias> http://xbmc.org/
<GtHoo_> Men har ikke Xbox...
<GtHoo_> Eller, jo. Det har jeg :D 
<Sakarias> hehe, er ikke xbox lenger
<GtHoo_> Har jo classic xbox :D
<Sakarias> er for linux, windows og osx
<Sakarias> har også en xbox classic, med xbmc installert på
<GtHoo_> Men da må man modde den?
<Sakarias> stemmer
<GtHoo_> huff, da må man jo betale noen for det?
<GtHoo_> Det gidder jeg ikke :P
<Sakarias> bare installer xbmc på en ubuntu box
<GtHoo_> Få spørre mer her senere. Nå stikker jeg :)
<GtHoo_> Takker for hjelpen :)
<Sakarias> litt kornete https://picasaweb.google.com/sakarias/MobileBilder#5508310788311688530
<GtHoo_> Du som har lagt ut bilde?
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> er fra stuen min
<GtHoo_> Men xboxen takler ikke HD filmer?
<Sakarias> har jeg sagt noe om xbox?
<GtHoo_> nope
<GtHoo_> Blanna litt
<GtHoo_> *Blandet litt
<Sakarias> forsto det
<Sakarias> er en liten atom basert boks som kjører ubuntu desktop
<GtHoo_> Du er fornøyd med den?
<Sakarias> jupp
<Sakarias> den gjør det den skal... spille av film fra fil-serveren min
<GtHoo_> Tenkte på fil og film delen på samme
<Sakarias> funker det også
<Sakarias> men jeg vil ikke ha bråkebøtta av en filserver i stua
<GtHoo_> Har ikke nok penger til fil og media hver for seg...
<GtHoo_> NÃ¥ stikker jeg (Mener det denne gangen )
<GtHoo_> Takker for hjelpen :)
<Sakarias> hehe, ene boksen som står under trappa, var tv og filboks før
<Sakarias> kos deg med norsken din
<GtHoo_> joda :/
<GtHoo_> Btw, er det ikke slitsomt med 3 PC skjermer?
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> skulle hatt flere hadde jeg hatt plass
<GtHoo_> Jeg fikk vondt i nakken av 2..
<Sakarias> derfor jeg har 3
<GtHoo_> lol
<Sakarias> forresten, så er det 4 skjermer koblet til maskina det er bilde av (fjerde TVen som står utenfor bildet)
<Sakarias> fjerde er en TV*
<Sakarias> jobber med 23" i midten og har info på de to 21" ved siden av
<GtHoo_> ahh
<Sakarias> akkurat nå jobber jeg på en 11" :P
<GtHoo_> Hørt om fronter?
<Sakarias> yes, crap som skoler har innført
<GtHoo_> Mhm
<GtHoo_> Vis skal lese hva læreren har skrevet om oss i alle fag.
<Sakarias> hehe
<GtHoo_> Vi skal skrive hva vi mener om det læreren har skrevet OG vi skal skrive hva vi kan bli bedre i. Så skal læreren svare på vår komentar igjen, for å si om det er possitivt eller negativt svar av oss.
<GtHoo_> Glad i dette systemet, pga at dette kommer jo pp i konferansetime noen uker senere. Glad i norske komune som innfører dette :/
<Sakarias> glad windows 3.11 fremdeles var det store når jeg gikk på videregående :P
<GtHoo_> :P
<GtHoo_> Her vindows xp med gamle maskiner som bruker ca 40 min på å sku seg på ...
<Sakarias> hehe
<hjd> imponerende
<GtHoo_> JO, vi har IT annsvarlig, som mener att vis man bruker torrent (Hjemme) SÃ¥ kan politiet ta deg, pga at det er kjent program.
<hjd> har ennå til god å skjønne hvordan det er maskiner som klarer å bruke mer enn 5min på å boote
<hjd> god=gode
<Sakarias> hjd: har servere som bruker over 5 minutter på å bli ferdig med UEFI sjekkene sine
<GtHoo_> Ja, foresten. Skolen har noen kjappe marskiner som bare bruker 10 min på å skru seg på :D
<hjd> Sakarias: ah, glemmer alltid servere. 
<hjd> hvor utbredt er EFI? Trodde det var neste bare apple som brukte det.
<Sakarias> ibm og hp bruker det iallfall
<hjd> på serverside eller på desktop også?
<Sakarias> har ikke brukt ibm desktop 
<hjd> greit nok. Av wikipedia ser det forøvrig ut som de fleste systemer basert på sandy bridge vil bruke efi.
<geirha> GtHoo_: SÃ¥ hvis man laster ned Ubuntu via bittorrent, er man plutselig kriminell? :)
<Sakarias> yes :P
<hjd> jeg leste i avisen at fildeling er ulovlig så da er man da det. Du mener da ikke å si at man kan dele filer man har tillatelse til. Noe slikt finnes da ikke! :p
<hjd> Er forresten noe av det som irriterer meg mest med fildelingsdebatten, at det virker som de kun diskuterer den ulovlige delen.
<GtHoo_> geirha : ifølge ITansvarig på skolen, ja.
<geirha> :)
<geirha> Da jeg gikk på skolen, var det ikke lov å bytte bakgrunnsbilde ... det skulle være bildet av hytta til IT-ansvarlig.
<GtHoo_> Men han mener at vis man får virus, så kommer det dødningsskalle på skjermen som  blinker :D
<geirha> s/skolen/videregående/
<GtHoo_> Skal søke vidregående nå D:
<GtHoo_> skal søke på elektro TAF :D
<geirha> Hehe, kanskje det er et sært antivirusprogram der ute som viser et blinkende dødninghode når du får virus? :)
<GtHoo_> Nei. Han mente at da var PCen ubrukli :P
<geirha> Det gikk i windows 3.11 og windows 95 på den tida. En dag, på en av maskinene, tok vi skjermskudd av hele skrivebordet (som inkluderte start-menyen og alle ikonene), satte det bildet som bakgrunnsbilde, gjemte start-menyen, og flyttet alle ikonene ned i et hjørne så du knapt så dem.
<geirha> Neste dag var det klistret en lapp på skjermen; "I ustand p.g.a. hærverk"
<geirha> Gode tider.
<GtHoo_> lol
<xt> geirha: hacker!
<GtHoo_> VM gjorde så jeg ikke får lud i windows : (
<GtHoo_> *Ly
<GtHoo_> **lyd
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-01
<barf> xrandr tells me the following: http://pastie.org/private/rssfnqsnhg5mzc90veqq while I would really like to change the resolution to 1280x720
<barf> Det store spørsmålet her er hvorfor får jeg kun default 640x480 - 800x600? skjermens native oppløsning er 720p
<barf> MÃ¥ jeg finne en driver? Eller hva er greia?
<barf> Det jeg ønsker meg er xrandr --mode 1280x720 --rate 60
<barf> Men det gir ingen reaksjon
<jo-erlend> <GtHoo_> Skal søke vidregående nå D: <GtHoo_> Skal søke vidregående nå D: <-- Det siste jeg ville anbefale, er å gå elektro, hvis ønsket er å jobbe med data og kommunikasjon. Det gir deg kunnskap en masse, men det forlenger veien frem til formell kompetanse i så stor grad at det antakelig ikke er verdt det.
<jo-erlend> programmering er noe du kan lære på noen uker eller måneder, men matematikk og fysikk er hva det er behov for. Hvis du skal bli en bra IT-mann... Glem IT. Studer naturlovene og gjør IT til en hobby. 
<Geremino> jo-erlend, merkelig spørsmål
<Geremino> Hvilken kanal er gthoo i?
<jo-erlend> Jeg er i #virt, #ubuntu-no, #Ubuntu, #Evolution og #Wesnoth akkurat nå. De ligger på litt forskjellige nettverk, men alle har til felles at norsk ikke er språket, bortsett fra nummer 2. Men han forsvant, ser jeg. Jeg prøver ut WeeChat, så jeg har ikke så god kontroll over boniteten lenger, fordi jeg ikke helt vet hvilket nettverk jeg er på. Det er en av de morsomme aspektene ved IRC. 
<jo-erlend> et.
<Geremino> Ah yes
<Geremino> Jeg veit om en kis som kaller seg ghtoo som henger på en annen kanal jeg er i
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke akkurat noen hemmelighet at jeg ønsker IRC en snarlig død, på samme måte som telnet og frp. 
<jo-erlend> jeg mener ftp. 
<Geremino> Ikke at det betyr så veldig, veldig mye for meg, men hvis det er samme kis, så skal jeg offentlig gå ut og si at verden har blitt veldig liten
<jo-erlend> jeg mener forsåvidt frp også.
<jo-erlend> Geremino?
<Geremino> Hm?
<jo-erlend> prøvde du å formidle informasjon, eller bare satte du sammen ord? 
<jo-erlend> ikke tenk mer på det. Jeg skulle egentlig bare sjekke om jeg hadde fått en mail. Jeg er på vei mot køyen. 
<xt> Berge: har sett litt på innovaphone voip-løysingar siste dagane, Berge. Telefonar og sentral som støtter både kerberos-autentisering og IPv6 :D
<xt> makes me think of you :)
<Sjefskoder> Hey! Har en HP thin client t5000.. prøver å legge inn noe linux på den isteden for windows ce\\CE, som ligger der nå.. men, de fleste distroer jeg har prøvd henger seg opp under selve instalasjonen.. noen tips til hvilken distro jeg kan/burde bruke? 
<geirha> Sjefskoder: Prøvd edubuntu?
<Sjefskoder> geirha, eeeubuntu holder jeg på å teste ut nå.. om ikke den er "tilfredstillende", så kan jeg prøve edubuntu
<geirha> Hva er vitsen med tynnklient hvis man må installere OS på den? :)
<Sjefskoder> Nja, er vel mest for moro ;)
<Berge> xt: \o/
<Berge> xt: Det er jo faktisk ganske nifty.
<xt> eg skrudde det ikkje på dog, bruker kun ldap, men det var nifty nok
<xt> kopla saman med AD, så då hentar den brukarene og internr derfrå. Og telefonane støtter søking i LDAP, som også er veldig nifty
<Berge> Mm, det gjør fonene på jobb også.
<Berge> Det er litt snedig.
<jo-erlend> wow... Er security.u-c veldig treg nå, eller er det bare meg? 
<jo-erlend> jeg snakker om 5-10KB/s. 
<Berge> Den er det når det er store oppdateringer.
<Berge> OOo er en klassisk synder. Samt kjerner.
<virtuelv> hm
<virtuelv> AltGr+Space setter inn et eller annen underlig uprintbart tegn
<virtuelv>  
<geirha> Ja, non-breaking-space
<geirha> xmodmap -pke > ~/.Xmodmap; rediger .Xmodmap, søk opp linja for "space" og endre alle ordene bak til "space"
<geirha> Og så: xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap  for å gjøre endringen i denne sesjonen. ~/.Xmodmap blir lest når du logger inn.
<virtuelv> hvorfor genererer ikke keyboard options i guiet samme fila?
<geirha> Kan GUIet generere fil?
<virtuelv> nei, men poenget mitt er at det er noe gui-options for å sette keyboard options
<geirha> Å?
<virtuelv> s/-options//
<virtuelv> Preferences→Keyboard→Layout→Options
<geirha> Åja, der har den faktisk valg for det der.
<geirha> Trodde jeg hadde sjekket der uten hell før jeg gikk løs på xmodmap.
<geirha> Mh. Her i rødhetten jeg sitter på er det ikke noe slikt valg.
<virtuelv> men, så et annet spørsmål hva pokker er second, third & fourth level?
<geirha> Shift, Alt Gr og Shift+Alt Gr  (tror jeg)
<virtuelv> uansett irriterende at dette er skrudd på som default
<virtuelv> den spacen er umulig å skille fra vanlig space
<virtuelv> jeg har forlengst mistet oversikten over hvor mange ganger jeg har sittet og sett forskjellige error-konsoll klage over syntaksfeil uten at det er mulig å se hva feilen er
<virtuelv> dukker typisk opp etter @ [ ] { }
<geirha> Hehe, ja, det begynte i Lucid hvis jeg ikke husker feil.
<geirha> Det var ikke standard at Alt Gr+Any Key ga nbsp i Hardy i alle fall.
<virtuelv> men, aldri mer
<virtuelv> om jeg vil ha den nå, er den å finne på <compose>+space+space
<geirha> eller Ctrl+shift+u a0 
<virtuelv> joda, men compose-løsningen er så mye raskere
<virtuelv> når du har remappet caps lock til å være compose, that is
<Kagee> geirha: er det aktivert som standard?
<virtuelv> no-break space på altgr+space? ja
<virtuelv> ctrl-shift-u også, btw
<Kagee> jeg mente heller ctril-shift-u
<virtuelv> i gtk, hvertfall
<Kagee> er det den unicode-inputgreia?
<virtuelv> Kagee: ja
<virtuelv> særdeles nyttig når man går rundt og husker unicode-codepoints i hodet
<virtuelv> gjør det så enkelt å skrive ಠ_ಠ, f.eks.
<Kagee> du er sikker på at dener aktivert som std i 10.10 ?
<Kagee> jeg mener jeg lette fælt etter den :S
<Kagee> jeg brukte den til å skrive inn runetegn en stund :)
<virtuelv> ja, har vært aktivert som default lenge, men bare i gtk-applikasjoner
<virtuelv> i f.eks. opera, må du heller skrive bytesekvensen først, og så ctrl-shift-x
<virtuelv> (Arv fra den gangen vi brukte Qt, *tror jeg*)
<Kagee> hmmmm
<Kagee> ok
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-02
<barf> xrandr tells me the following: http://pastie.org/private/rssfnqsnhg5mzc90veqq while I would really like to change the resolution to 1280x720
<barf> Det store spørsmålet her er hvorfor får jeg kun default 640x480 - 800x600? skjermens native oppløsning er 720p
<barf> MÃ¥ jeg finne en driver? Eller hva er greia?
<barf> Det jeg ønsker meg er xrandr --mode 1280x720 --rate 60
<barf> Men det gir ingen reaksjon
<geirha> Det virker som det er vesa driveren som brukes.
<geirha> Hvilket skjermkort har du?
<Berge>     
<Berge> ehm
<xt>  
<xt> ehm
<Berge> Takk.
<xt> Lukke til.
<Berge> Måtte kraften være med oss.
<Kagee> -_-
<Kagee> finnes det noen manpage der jeg kan lese om /dev/stdin ?
<geirha> man proc   kanskje
<geirha> Den /dev/stdin du ser i filsystemet er en symlenke
<geirha> Bash har sin egen ting, ettersom systemer ikke nødvendigvis har /dev/stdin selv, så det står litt om den i manualen til bash også.
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-03
<Sjefskoder> Hey! Finnes det en måte å få Ubuntu til å "Huske" hvilke programmerer som låg hvor i menyen? Har slik at den starter opp alle programmer som ble kjørt sist maskina var på, men den husker ikke hvor fanene låg henn.. ikke det at det er et kjempeproblem, men jeg liker å ha system og det er det ikke når den starter opp.. Flytter på dem manuelt, så det er ikke noe kjempeproblem... men dog..
<SlimG> Er det normalt at en svitsj-port ikke kan fjernes fra alle vlan (gjort foreldreløs)?
<xt> er vel litt uvanleg å villa gjere det?
<xt> kva svitsj er det?
<Berge> SlimG: Den er typisk på native VLAN?
<Berge> Altså, på ikke-noe-VLAN-VLANet.
<Berge> Og det er normalt at en port ikke kan fjernes fra det VLANet, siden det ikke er noe VLAN. Du kan sette porten i shut, dog.
<Mogget> man kan flytte porten mellom vlan, men man kan ikke si at en port ikke er med i et eller annet vlan?
<molven> Du har jo eit VLAN som er eit ikkje-VLAN
<Berge> Det såkalte LAN.
<Mogget> jeg har sittet her og kåla med akkurat det der i noen timer. Skal ta en praktisk prøve i morra for første del av ccna sertifikatet..
<Mogget> har prøvd å så ssh innlogging til å fungere på en switch og router som ikke har ssh :P
<Mogget> prøvd å sette opp ssh mener jeg.
<Berge> Du får en del kred om du får det til å virke.
<Berge> Du kan jo alltids binærpatche IOS, liksom.
<Mogget> hehe ikke sant.
<Berge> Hvilken svitsj og ruter?
<Mogget> Switch: Catalyst 2960 Series
<Berge> Har den bare telnet?
<Mogget> Router: 2800 Series
<Sakarias> mener 2960 har ssh, hvis man har advanced image
<Berge> Ja, jeg tror òg det.
<Mogget> jeg fikk til at telnet delen ba meg om bruker og passord, men når jeg skulle inn å generere en ssh key på switchen så fikk jeg det ikke til.
<Mogget> hadde vært nice om jeg kunne fått til sssh istedenfor enable secret 
<Sakarias> Mogget: bare å bruke penger på et annet image det :P
<Berge> ssh i stedet for enable secret?
<Berge> Det gir ingen mening.
<Mogget> The features with advanced cryptography (such as SSH, SSL, SCP, and SNMPv3) are packaged in a special "k9" version of the Cisco Catalyst 2960 LAN Base and LAN Lite IOS images
<Berge> Jess.
<SlimG> Berge & molven: Dette ikke-VLANet, kan det være det som har ID 1 ?
<Berge> Med IPv6 og alt.
<Mogget> Sakarias: Det er vell fishy_ jeg må be om å bruke mere penger på image isåfall. sitter på cisco labben på skolen.
<Berge> SlimG: VLAN1 er native VLAN på Cisco, ja.
<Sakarias> Mogget: har forstått for lenge siden hvor du sitter :P
<SlimG> sitter med hp procurve her, regner med de hermer etter cisco
<Berge> SlimG: Nopes.
<Berge> Dvs, på VLAN-tingene gjør de nok.
<Mogget> Berge: altså jeg mente en bedre "authentikering" enn enable secret for å kunne drive med innstillinger.
<Berge> Enable secret _er_ en autentisering.
<Mogget> Berge: jeg går utifra at man setter bruker rettigheter når man lager ssh kontoer på enhetene
<Berge> Tenker du på TACACS?
<Sakarias> tipepr du vil ha kryptert forbindelse mellom deg og switch/router :P
<Sakarias> tipper*
<Berge> Sakarias: Ja, men SSH gir deg ikke noe mer enn det.
<Sakarias> Berge: det vet jeg
 * Mogget viste ikke det.
<Sakarias> mot 2960-ene våre, så SSHer vi oss inn i nettet, og telnetter til switchen :P
<Mogget> jeg trodde ssh delen ville gjøre så router/switch bruker kontoene ville bbli mere som en konto med rettigheter
<Sakarias> var dyrt å kjøpe dyrere image bare for å få ssh støtte
<Berge> 0 berge@zebra:~> ssh hjerter.samfundet.no
<Berge> Password: 
<Berge> hjerter>ena
<Berge> Password: 
<Berge> hjerter#
<Berge> Sakarias: Om du har kontroll på eget nett, er telnet greit.
<Mogget> ok, så ssh er kun for å få kryptert kommunikasjon, got it.
<Sakarias> Berge: så kontroll man kan ha, ja
<Berge> Sakarias: mm
<Sakarias> natt til mandag er det IOS oppgradering av 3650ene våre
<Sakarias> Ble litt lei buggen som gjorde at de restartet seg 3 ganger i februar
<Berge> huh?
<Sakarias> vi har 2 3650 som noen ikke har fått så mye kjerlighet, så de har litt gammel IOS versjon
<Berge> Men hvilken bug?
<Sakarias> Aner absolutt ikke... vi bruker fasthost til å passe på ciscoene våre
<Sakarias> jo mindre jeg vet om ciscoene, jo mindre trenger jeg å gjøre på de :P
<xt> cisco USJ
<xt> iallfall på vpn/fw-ting. USJ USJ USJ. Men ok router/svitsj
<Sakarias> De som sa "bug" og "oppgradering"... jeg sa kjør på :P
<SlimG> sitter med hp procurve her, regner med de hermer etter cisco
<xt> SlimG: ikkje særleg
<SlimG> beklager, feil vindu
<Sakarias> xt: hehe, merket dette når jeg så etter priser på cisco brannvegg... "hva skal jeg velge av disse cisco brannveggene?" "juniper" :P
<xt> måtte sette opp ipsec på to ciscoer forrige fredag kl 2230
<xt> då var eg blid :)
<Sakarias> mye knurring? :P
<xt> gikk over.
<Kagee> neimenda?
<Kagee> netspilit?
<kagee> wtf
<harols> Kan noen hjelpe meg med å få ting & tall på rett plass i Webmin? Får ikke lagt inn noe på Ubuntu.no Forum.
<kagee> hva har webmin med ubuntu.no sitt forum å gjøre?
<harols> Kansje ikke noe, men det må være lov å spørre om hjelp til et program som jo er vanlig på Ubuntu servere!?
<Berge> Klart.
<Berge> Kagee: harols får ikke til å bruke ubuntu.no-forumet.
<Berge> Kagee: (For å spørre om det haun spurte om her.e)
<harols> Korr. Jeg får ikke lagt inn innlegg! Et eller annet server tull.
<harols> Jøss. klippe og lime fra office... fører til: 504 - The requested server didn't answer in time. ??
<Malin_> hm.. jeg har av og til problemer med å kopiere fra pdf jeg
<harols> ....det jeg lurte på var om noen var godt kjent med Webmin, og kunne bistå en uviten?
<Berge> Jeg har aldri brukt Webmin.
<Sakarias> brukt det engang for 5-10-ish år siden
<harols> Da er vi to. Jeg får en del ting til å funke, men føler meg -ikke bare på tynn is, men på åpent vann!
<harols> Sakarias, hvorfor 5-10 ISH år?
<brik> ca
 * hjd installerer natty alpha 3
<Kagee> hjd: mye spennende ?
<hjd> tja, jeg har ikke fått prøvd unity ennå (hardwaren min støtta det ikke sist jeg prøvde), men så kjører jeg natty i en virituell maskin også da
<hjd> ellers er det jo nyere versjoner av pakker, og litt småendringer her og der
<hjd> den installerer fortsatt så jeg vet ikke hvor mye som har endret seg siden tidligere alphaer.
<Kagee> Kommer noen på en "programmeny-rundt-musepeker" for linux ?
<Kagee> slik at når jeg f.eks klikker på shift-w (eksempel) så får jeg opp en programmeny med tilpassede programmer rundt der musepekeren er ?
<hjd> samme som høyreklikk-menyen tenker du på?
<Kagee> nei
<Kagee> en meny med f.eks terminal, vlc, chromium etc på
<hjd> åh, sånn sett. Tja det er jo åpen kildekode så det skulle jo være mulig å endre menyene og legge til hva som helst. Kjenner ikke til noen programmer som gjør det dog.
<hjd> Kagee: nautilus-actions ser ut som en mulighet (http://www.foogazi.com/2007/11/05/adding-shortcuts-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu/)
<Kagee> det er iallefall i nærheten av det jeg vil
<hjd> eller så har du jo forsåvidt openbox og andre, der man istedenfor paneler får opp programmer osv i høyreklikk-menyen. Det er kanskje litt overkill. 
<Kagee> jeg tror jeg tenker på slike logitech-addons som man ofte avinstallerer på windows :)
<hjd> jo, en ting med alpha 3 (vel, natty). De har flyttet fil, rediger,hjelp menyene ut av vinduet og opp på det øverste panelet. Jeg er fortsatt avventende til den ideen
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> var det ubuntu eller mac du testet, sa du ?
<hjd> isofilen kom fra cdimage.ubuntu.com iallefall :p
<Sakarias> Kagee: er i ubuntu
<Kagee> Sakarias: ja vel ?
<Sakarias> Kagee: og er ikke i alle programmer :S
<Kagee> mææ, nå trodde jeg du hadde funnet en mousefollowing programmeny til meg :-P
<Sakarias> meh, hvorfor skulle jeg det? hater jo sånne ting
<Kagee> antagelig bare gtk-programmer ?
<Sakarias> firefox støttet ikke menylinja på toppen ifallfall
<Sakarias> selv om jeg er meget vant med meny linja på toppen i osx, så var det fryktelig uvant å ha det i gnome
<hjd> det jeg synes er mest forvirrende er at noe som klart hører til vinduet plasseres utenfor. 
<hjd> Sakarias: blir det mer logisk etter å ha brukt det en stund?
<Sakarias> hjd: brukte det ikke lenge nok til å bli vant med det
<hjd> ah.
<Kagee> *lure på hvorfor /home er full
<Kagee> *fjerne 15 gig fra Trash*
<Kagee> nå kan jeg faktisk _laste_ned_ stuff uten at det stopper :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-04
<jo-erlend> Kagee :)
<jo-erlend> der er den diskplassanalysereren veldig fin. 
<jo-erlend> videoen i den siste bloggposten på markshuttleworth.com får Firefox hos meg til å tryne. Gjør den det hos dere også?
<jo-erlend> dvs.. Den tryner ikke. Den fryser uten å klage på noe.
<jo-erlend> overlay scrollbars så veldig fint ut, synes jeg. 
<SlimG> er det mulig å sette opp bind9 til å svare på forespørsler om example.com, og spørre en ekstern DNS om alle subdomener til example.com?
<SlimG> Det er en fæl midlertidig løsning til jeg får fjernet m$ domenekontrolleren som har samme navn på AD roten som hjemmesidene til bedriften.
<SlimG> Jeg prøver å unngå å måtte vedlikeholde alle subdomener til example.com på vår interne bind9 dns server
<Sakarias> SlimG: tror det er lettere å sette opp dnsmasq enn bind
<filthpig> Ohai. Har problemer med nettverkskortet på en laptop her. Type RT2560 PCI. Driveren lastes etc, men dmesg | grep rt25 gir denne remsa: http://pastebin.com/BfgpBH0n
<filthpig> Opprinnelig sa den også "Try setting pci=biosirq" (i grub) Det har jeg prøvd, uten resultat.
<jo-erlend> noen som vet om overlay scrollbars bare vil brukes i Unity eller om den også vil brukes i "klassisk ubuntu skrivebord"?
<SlimG> Sakarias: Vil jeg kunne løse problemet mitt med dnsmasq?
<jo-erlend> SlimG: hva er fordelen ved å ikke samle alle sonene på en server?
<SlimG> bedriften.no er et internet domene med en rekke subdomener, av en eller anne grunn har det blitt satt opp en intern windows dc med samme navn på AD rot treet, jeg forsøker å sette opp en intern DNS
<SlimG> i det lange løp vil AD roten få nytt navn eller bli fjernet, men i mellomtiden prøver jeg å slippe å manuelt oppdatere alle eksterne subdomener til bedriften.no på den interne DNS serveren
<si-m1> ad - how does it work
<xt> hehe, er så klassisk det der
<SlimG> kunne kanskje forsåidt endret rot domenet på internet til å peke mot den lokale IPen til m$ DC, men ser ikke ut til at det lar seg gjøre via domeneshop interfjeset
<jo-erlend> på et par av 2.5" sata-diskene mine, er det en ekstra kontakt av et slag, ytterst på disken. Den har fire pinner og likner litt på en sånn plugg som brukes for å overføre lyd fra cd/dvd til lydkortet. Hva er den pluggen til? Det er bare noen få av diskene som har den.
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-05
<apter> Hallo! Er det noen som vet om linksys wusb54gc virker i ubuntu? Evt hvordan man får den til og virke?
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-06
<SlimG> Min 10.10 server rapporterer LC_MESSAGES=nn_NO.utf8
<SlimG> enda /etc/default/locale sier LANG="en_US.UTF-8", hvor får jeg endret LC_MESSAGES til default verdien?
<Berge> export LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
<Berge> Setter du LC_MESSAGES eksplisitt i skallet?
<Berge> (Eller X-innloggingen eller whatnot.)
<SlimG> LCM blir ikke satt i skallet, og jeg regner med jeg får ordnet dette med export LCM, men jeg vil gjerne vite hvor nn_NO.utf8 har sneket seg inn
<Berge> Og du har ikke X?
<SlimG> ikke X nei
<Berge> Se i alskens .profile, .bashrc, med /etc-ekvivalenter?
<Berge> Om det ikke settes, arver den LC_MESSAGES fra forelderprosessen.
<Berge> Altså login.
<SlimG> aha, kan den ha arvet LC_MESSAGES fra ssh-klienten jeg bruker?
<SlimG> maskinen jeg ssher fra har samme verdi på LCM
<Berge> Om du har satt den til å sende med de variablene.
<Berge> SetEnv elns i ssh_config
<Berge> SendEnv, er det.
<SlimG> "SendEnv LANG LC*" står det på natty ssh_config, ny default innstilling i natty da regner jeg med?
<Berge> Aner ikke.
<Berge> Men det betyr at skallet ditt arver LC_MESSAGES og venner.
<SlimG> takk for hjelpen Berge
<Berge> np
<Berge> Forresten gir ssh -vvv masse fin debuginfo for slikt.
<SlimG> Takk for tips
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-27
<Kagee> Kan noen bekrefte eller avkrefte at pacmd og/eller pactl er installert som standard på en *buntu-installasjon?
<RoyK> The program 'pacmd' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<RoyK> det er fra en server - vet ikke om pulseaudio er med som standard på klienter, men tror ikke det, i hvert fall ikke eldre ting som lucid
<geirha> RoyK: Pakkene finnes ikke i lucid
<RoyK> geirha: den feilmeldinga var fra lucid, så lucid tror i det minste at ting ligger latent
<geirha> Ah, det er kommandoer, ikke pakker
<geirha> vel ubuntu-desktop er avhengig av pulseaudio, og pulseaudio er avhengig av pulseaudio-utils, som inneholder de kommandoene
<geirha> så desktopen vil ha de installert som standard
<Kagee> goof
<Kagee> *d
<Kagee> geirha: takk
<hjd> Snedig http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2012/02/make-ubuntu-stand-holder.html :) Det er ikke så mye som skal til.
<malin> hehe :) nice
<jo-erlend> hehe, ikke helt i samme klasse som Ubuntu for Android-docken, men :)
<jo-erlend> åh...
<jo-erlend> Sjekk screenshot fra Precise som den fyren her har tatt... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93192855/HUD%20issue.png
<Kagee> er det noe veldig spesielt med det?
<jo-erlend> kameleon-effekten gjør noe med førsteinntrykke.
<jo-erlend> inntrykket.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, litt pent?
<jo-erlend> det der må vel være den beste ubuntu-inspirerte bakgrunnen jeg har sett, tror jeg.
<malin> hm, det var et flott bakgrunnsbilde, eller mest likte jeg fargene :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg er også veldig glad i kobolt-blått. Men du ser Pangolinen? :)
<jo-erlend> det bakgrunnsbildet vil jeg ha! :)
<malin> pangolinen? det lille dyret nederst til høyre? :)
<malin> jeg er litt lei av lillafargene til Ubuntu, selv om de er langt penere enn det gamle brune temaet som var før i tiden :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Maskoten for 12.04s utviklingsversjon; Precise Pangolin.
<malin> :)
<malin> artig at det ble en pangolin og ikke en pingvin i alle fall :)
<jo-erlend> malin, http://www.flickr.com/photos/momez/6831722745/sizes/l/in/photostream/
<Kagee> mm, cc
<malin> og vips
<malin> ny bakgrunn
<malin> kunne vært litt større versjon av bildet
<jo-erlend> finnes ikke større, dessverre.
<malin> ah
<Kagee> jo-erlend / malin : jo
<Kagee> http://momez.deviantart.com/#/d4ouzbq << klikk download file
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jo?
<Kagee> finnes større
<jo-erlend> hvor da?
<Kagee> ....
<Kagee> [00:53] Kagee: http://momez.deviantart.com/#/d4ouzbq << klikk download file
<jo-erlend> jeg var jo ikke her. Jeg avsluttet Xchat.
<Kagee> oh. akkurat også da :-P
<Kagee> jeg skjuler korte join/quits
<jo-erlend> hehe :)
<jo-erlend> se der ja!
<jo-erlend> Kagee, takker. :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-28
<malin> Kagee: ah, se der ja :)
<malin> syntes det er blitt litt tynt i rekkene her. var da flere innlogget her før i tida
<jo-erlend> har ligget mellom 30 og 40 hele tiden. Inkludert bot-er.
<jo-erlend> men det var flere som var mer aktive før.
<huayra> jo-erlend: ja, det var definitivt ganske mange flere aktive her før. Det er jo de som til slutt teller i en IRC kanal, ikke alle screens+irssi brukere, bot-er ++
<malin> jo-erlend: aha, det kan jo være noe av forklaringa, men mener jeg måtte scrolle i nicklista tidligere for å se ale
<malin> *alle
<huayra> ingen svarer på mine eposter angående lanseringsfesten...
<huayra> ikke en god tegn, altså
<malin> hm, jeg har ikke sett noen e-post jeg, kanskje jeg skal ta en ny titt
<huayra> *godt tegn
<huayra> malin, direkte eposter
<lnostdal> folk er aktive når OSet er i veien for dem :]
<lnostdal> ..når alt er OK er dem ikke aktive
<malin> se der ja
<lnostdal> ..da bruker dem Ubuntu til å kjøre programvare
<malin> ja, jeg sjekker sjeldent ubuntu-e-post, da det tikker inn så voldsomt mye der
<malin> lnostdal: vil det si at grunnen til at det er mindre aktivitet er at Ubuntu har mindre feil enn før?
<lnostdal> ja, eller det kan også si at folk har "gitt opp" og byttet til Mac e.l. x)
<malin> jeg syntes egentlig det ville vært en ide å vist at en kan bruke ubuntu classic og konfiguere som en gjorde tidligere.
<malin> da det er en del som skyr unity
<malin> lnostdal: hm, det kan jo tenkes det er en av grunnene ja :p
<lnostdal> jeg vet ikke åssen ting blir presentert nå i sammenheng med Ubuntu .. om de har "gjemt vekk" Gnome2  ..   da jeg byttet til KDE og så til XUbuntu for å "dodge" hele greia :P
<malin> jo-erlend: er de du som er ny ubuntu kontakt for ubuntu norge?
<malin> *det
<malin> lnostdal: er gnome3, men med samme utsene som de hadde i gnome2
<malin> er litt sært å gå tilbke til det gamle utseneet nå. det virker litt mer tungvint å finne frem faktisk, når en er blitt vant med unity :)
 * lnostdal er svært lite interessert :P
<malin> :) ja
<lnostdal> "finne frem" vil for meg si alt-f2 og taste noe greier som jeg allerede vet navnet på ..   dette er likt i Gnome 2 og XFCE
<malin> men så går det altså an som sagt å la være å bruke unity med ubuntu :)
<malin> ja, kan jo trykke alt + f2 her også
<lnostdal> ..håndtering av vinduer vil for meg si ett panel i bunnen på hver skjerm, men stort sett bruk av alt-tab uten effekter og annet som setter ned tempoet mitt
<lnostdal> ja
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ja.
<malin> er jo det en kan få som sagt med å bruke ubuntu-classic, da ser det liksom likens ut, men hm, ja, ja...
<malin> jo-erlend: gratulerer :)
<Kagee> lnostdal: hø. høres akkurat ut som min opplevelse. veldig fornøyd med xubuntu
<jo-erlend> liker Gnome Classic/Fallback bedre enn Xubuntu.
<jo-erlend> huayra, til ubuntu-no@lists.u-c?
<malin> huayra: jobber du enda i redpill linpro, om så er tilfellet, har dere bedriftspresentasjoner på universiteter/høgskoler?
<huayra> jo-erlend: eposten(e) om festen til listen er det vel knapt noen som svarer til. Jeg tenker epostene jeg har sednt rundt omkring for å høre om folk vil snakke under lanseringsfesten
<malin> eller kanskje redpil linpro jobber med noe helt annet?
<huayra> malin: jobber nå i Varnish Software
<malin> det er ofte sånn at invitiasjoner til events foregår i stor grad via facebook og sosiale medier i dag
<malin> okey
<huayra> Hva tenkte du på? Den presentasjonen jeg har tilgode i Trondheim? :)
<malin> har du en presentasjon til gode i Trondheim? :D
<malin> hm, nei, jeg tenkte ikke på noen spesifikk presentasjon
<jo-erlend> huayra, tenker du på presentasjon?
<malin> men er en del firmaer som presenterer seg og informerer om hv de jobber med og sånt. Er vel for at studenter skal få lyst å søke hos de når de er ferdig utdanna
<huayra> Ja, i grunn. RL ville sende noen og jeg sa ja.. Det er nå to år siden, men det er jo iofs aktuelt om noen sender meg opp dit :D
<malin> iofs?
<jo-erlend> malin, i og for seg.
<huayra> malin: i og for seg
<malin> ah
<malin> takk
<huayra> jo-erlend: jeg tenker på hele festen
 * malin sender huayra til Trondheim
<malin> vips
<huayra> når de som skal snakke ikke gir lyd fra seg
<malin> ah
<malin> hadde vært velig interessant med en presentasjon i alle fall, av Ubuntu f.eks.
<jo-erlend> huayra, mhm. Hvem er det du har sendt mail til og sånt?
<huayra> er ikke det et godt tegn. Så vi trenger å tenke og handle raskt
<jo-erlend> huayra, ja.
<huayra> HÃ¥kon Wium Lie ++
<jo-erlend> overraskende. Jeg ville tro at folk var veldig entusiastiske.
<huayra> jo-erlend: de pleidde å være det for opptil to år siden
<huayra> siden det har entusiasmen gått betraktelig ned, slik jeg ser det ihvertfall
<malin> ja, men hva ligger til grunn? jeg henger på pvv, ingen der er noe glad i Ubuntu lengere, virker det som
<malin> pvv er programvareverkestedet på ntnu
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg har en følelse av at endel bloggere har klart å skape et inntrykk av at Canonical er en programvaregigant som Microsoft eller Apple og at de kan lage Ubuntu alene.
<huayra> og entusiasme er jo driven for vi som gjør slike ting for moroa
<malin> mhm
<huayra> jo-erlend: jeg tror ikke at det har så mye å gjøre med bloggere, men med personlige erfaringer
<jo-erlend> ok?
<huayra> FLOSS brukere er jo invidivider som av mange forskjellige grunner valgte en annen platform enn de aller fleste (si de andre 98%)
<huayra> i 2004-2005 fikk vi anledningen til å endelig ha en felles drøm
<malin> åj, det går an å chatte med huayr på nettsiden til varnish :D
<huayra> SÃ¥ vi bygde den
<malin> *huayra
<huayra> malin: ;)
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> huayra, ja, mener du at Ubuntu har blitt for mainstream for entusiastene? At det er upopulært fordi det er populært?
<huayra> jo-erlend: nei, ikke nødvendigvis
<huayra> men jeg merker at mange av de som var entusiastiske Ubuntu folk for 2-3 år siden er nå gått over til noe annet på sin desktop (om det er Mac, Windows eller Debian spiller ingen rolle)
<jo-erlend> det er jo i såfall veldig merkelig synes jeg.
<huayra> Også ville jeg si at jeg konstaterer, på min nærmeste krets, at de som bruker Ubuntu er ikke like entusiastiske som de engang var
<malin> jo-erlend: mulig, men jeg henger jo med mye linux-folk til daglig, og de aller fleste so brukte ubuntu før, har gått over på f.eks. linux-mint, debian osv, fordi de ikke har likt unity
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg skal gå over til BeOS, for jeg liker ikke Chrome.
<malin> forøvrig var ubuntu mer magisk helt i starten husker jeg :)
<jo-erlend> +
<jo-erlend> jeg kan ikke helt forstå det. Precise er den råeste desktopen jeg har brukt, uavhengig av operativsystem.
<jo-erlend> men Ubuntu har jo måttet tåle en voldsom hat-propaganda det siste året. Mengder av løgn, konspirasjonsteorier og GPP.
<malin> jo-erlend: hihi :)
<malin> var rart da jeg plutselig fikk trådløskortet på den forrige laptopen til å virke og det lyste blått... hehe :)
<malin> og hele skrivebordsmiljøet så jo veldig anderledes ut de ngang
<huayra> Oppsummering: 1. Desktopen er på vei til å dø. 2. Ubuntu var vår samlende punkt pga en Gnome uptake over hele FLOSS økosystemet  i 2005 og ga den beste opplevelsen (og fikk med seg KDE og alle andre senere), 3. Det er ikke det samme community samhold lenger. Få nye er kommet og fornyet tankegodset. Sjekk Community rapporten til Jono fra ifjor høst, så ser du hva jeg mener.
<huayra> Så, jeg vil gjerne organisere en fest for oss, men jeg tror at for min egen del må jeg få forventingene ned
<malin> kanskje det er mer årssaken
<huayra> Dette er ikke 2008 og det er ikke 2010
<huayra> Så vi tilpasser det og får til det beste ut av det lille vi har
<jo-erlend> det er for eksempel veldig mange som påstår at Canonicals prosjekter er veldig lukkede og vanskelige å komme inn i. Av alle de prosjektene som jeg deltar aktivt i, er det de Canonical vedlikeholder som har vært enklest å komme inn i.
<malin> :)
<malin> ting har begynt å både se bra ut og fungere bra :)
<huayra> jo-erlend: Det kan godt stemme, men FLOSS økosystemet er ikke det det en gang var.. Og mange nykommere tenker ikke som vi tenkte og er pragmatiske rundt det meste. Så om ikke en prosjekt fungerer, vel da lager de sin egen. Og om ikke OSet fungerer 100%, så går de over til Mac OS X og bruker Ubuntu på serveren
<malin> må vel innrømme at det kan tenkes min nye laptop, når det enn måtte være, kan bli en mac, men blir dualboot med ubuntu i såfall. Er ikke noe som skjer i nær fremtid.
<jo-erlend> huayra, påstanden om at desktoper og laptop er i ferd med å dø, anser jeg for å være mest komisk. Det er ingen tegn på at noe sånt skjer i det hele tatt. Salget synker dramatisk, men det er jo fordi folk ikke trenger nye PCer. Det skulle bare mangle. Det er rart at salgssvikten ikke har kommet for mange år siden.
<malin> og alle sier: hva skal du med ubuntu om du har os-x :p
<malin> jo-erlend: tja, det er jo mye tablets da
<huayra> malin, jo-erlend misforstå meg rett: Ubuntu Precise er den beste FLOSS Desktop OSet jeg har brukt. ja.
<huayra> Jeg elsker det og bruker det
<huayra> men jeg har ikke lenger en trang for å pushe den til hele verden
<huayra> de som vil ha det, de skal få det
<jo-erlend> malin, ja. Jeg har også telefon. Det er mulig at jeg vil kjøpe en tavle også etterhvert. Men det er jo ikke sånn at tavler kan overta på noen som helst måte. I hvertfall ikke hvis du skriver mye.
<huayra> men jeg vil ikke bruke min energi på å forsvare det til døden... Om du ikke ser vitsen, blir det vanskelig å få deg med i lengden
<jo-erlend> huayra, det er jeg enig i. Det er forsåvidt også en veldig positiv utvikling.
<malin> nei, men så får man gjerne tilleggstastturer til de, om man trenger. nyeste asustabletten er jo en kombo mellom laptop og tablet
<jo-erlend> og det at folk bruker Ubuntu er i seg selv et verdifullt bidrag.
<huayra> jo-erlend: ja :)
<malin> huayra: ja jeg bruker ikke det selv mer, å prøve å få all verden til å bruke Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> malin, i såfall; hvorfor skal du da bruke et GUI som er designet for å ikke bruke tastatur?
<huayra> malin: bruker du ikke Ubuntu lenger?
<jo-erlend> kjempefint med tavler, men de forstyrrer jo på ingen måte for desktopen.
<malin> huayra: jo :) men prater om at min neste laptop kan bli en mac, men at jeg i såfall kommer til å kjøre ubuntu på den, men dette er en stund frem i tid. har ikke flust med penger heller, og laptopen min fungerer fint enda :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har heller ingen som helst tro på at nettleserapplikasjoner skal kunne bli konkurransedyktige den nærmeste fremtiden.
<jo-erlend> malin, hva er egentlig poenget med å kjøpe en Mac hvis du ikke skal kjøre OS X?
<malin> jo-erlend: godt spørsmål. Er vel mer til tekstbehandling de bruker det, chatting, etc, men når det er android som var på den, blir jeg skeptisk. men kanskje det er mulig å installere noe annet på de, det veit jeg ikke.
<huayra> malin: Jeg vet en ting: du ser meg ikke med en Mac ;) Her i gården kjører jeg Thinkpad for alle penga.
<malin> jo-erlend: snakker om dualboot, men joda, godt poeng forsovidt. Er vel fordi de virker en smule mer solide og sånt
<malin> thinkpad er jo flotte :)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu for Android ser alright ut. Tviler på at Ubuntu kan ta igjen Android for håndholdte med det aller første. Jeg tviler like mye på at Android kan bli egnet som et desktop system.
<malin> men jeg liker den touchpadsaken som er på mac
<jo-erlend> malin, multitouch? Det har vi jo hatt i Ubuntu i en kvart evighet og det er mange andre enn Apple som lager laptoper med sånne.
<malin> jo-erlend: tja, en kan zoome ut og inn med touchpadden der + en hel del andre ting. kan man gjøre alle de tingene i ubuntu på en pc?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<malin> da ble jeg nysgjerrig på hvilke, for det er noe jeg likte :)
<jo-erlend> slå opp UTouch.
<malin> oki
<malin> ah,se der ja
<malin> huayra: er det mulig å kjøpe en thinkpad uten windows?
<jo-erlend> min neste laptop blir ARM-basert. Det er det ingen tvil om.
<malin> arm :D
<malin> husker jeg havnet på toget en gang og det viste seg at han jeg satt ved siden av jobbet på arm i Trondheim :)
<malin> den gang hdde jeg ikke hørt om arm faktisk
<malin>  var i 2010
<malin> tidig 2010
<jo-erlend> men den der til Asus virker tiltrekkende. I hvertfall hvis jeg kunne få byttet til Ubuntu på den.
<malin> ja... det jeg også tenkte
<jo-erlend> ser ikke egentlig noen fordel ved Android for tavler. For mobiler, ja, foreløpig, men ikke for tavler.
<malin> nei, jeg vet ikke
<malin> men han som hadde ordnet seg en sånn asus-sak savnet jo å ha eclipse på den
<malin> noe som ikke finnes til android
<malin> men som hadde fungert fint i og med at du har fysisk tastatur, som forøvrig er avtagbart
<malin> denne er det: http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Pad_Transformer_TF101/
<malin> jo-erlend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cFcjB3_RsI
<malin> hehe, titter på videoen fra digi tv i 2009. Har skjedd litt siden 9.10 :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ja, åpenbart. Den videoen med transformer'n er jo et år gammel.
<malin> ja
<malin> jo-erlend: opplever du at musepekeren og tastaturet tidvis fryser?
<malin> jeg kan ikke si jeg ser noe mønst4r i når det skjer, så jeg veit ikke noe om det er mulig å reprodusere
<jo-erlend> ikke i noen skrivebordssesjon.
<malin> oki
<malin> var prat om iTunes. hører ikke så mye om det nå lengere
<malin> altså i videoen fra 2009, digi-tv
<malin> http://www.digi.no/827188/slik-er-linux-og-nyeste-ubuntu
<huayra> malin: Det samme lurte PHK på (han er VArnish chief arkitekt): http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/08/14/1324238/danish-freebsd-dev-sues-lenovo-over-microsoft-tax og han fikk ett svar: http://phk.freebsd.dk/MicrosoftSkat/
<malin> hm, såpass :(
<huayra> Og angående netbooks/pads: Husk at det markedet er nå død og at ingen bryr seg lenger. Og at Ubuntu med Unity (ja det gjelder 2D også) fungerer svært dårlig på dem. Det samme gjelder for Vista/Win7; såvidt jeg har forstått så gjelder dette i mindre grad for Android
<jo-erlend> huayra, på hvilken måte fungerer Unity dårlig på dem?
<huayra> er ubrukelig
<jo-erlend> ... Det betyr ingenting. Hvorfor er det ubrukelig?
<huayra> treg, blinker
<huayra> gnome2 fungerer fint
<jo-erlend> de jeg kjenner som bruker Unity på tavler sier at det fungerer fint.
<huayra> så madamen beholder det, evt får Lubuntu...
<huayra> Oneiric ødela alt på laptoppen til dama, og precise er litt bedre, men fremdeles så treg at det gjør vondt å bruke
<jo-erlend> 11.10 var treig på min, men 12.04 er jo lynrask.
<huayra> netbooken, ikke laptoppen,
<huayra> samme her
<huayra> men ikke på hennes ;) c'est la vie
<jo-erlend> dårlige drivere kanskje?
<huayra> hun kjører win7 og hater det, likte ubuntu før (11.04, 10.10) men nå misliker det sterkt og finner ikke ut av noenting (ref unity)
<jo-erlend> Gnome Panel er identisk i 12.04 som det var i versjonene før 11.10.
<Kagee> huayra: jeg anbefaler henne å prøve xubuntu
<huayra> jo-erlend: Jeg har kosnultert med mannen bak eeebuntu (hei jon Ramvi) og det hjalp pent lite
<jo-erlend> dvs; vi har system settings i stedenfor system-menyen på panelet.
<jo-erlend> huayra, det skjønte jeg ikke. Hva hjalp lite?
<huayra> tenker først og fremst på 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<huayra> driver letting/fikling
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke. Kan du si _hva_ du tenker på?
<huayra> Kagee, skal bli. Skal kjøre Kubuntu og Lubuntu denne helgen tenkte jeg
<jo-erlend> altså, det klassiske skrivebordet er som sagt identisk i 12.04 som det var i versjonene før 11.10, bortsett fra at system-menyen er fjernet fra panelet siden vi nå har system settings.
<huayra> jo-erlend: du ser deg blind på det: kanskje for deg er det samme, men jeg snakker om defaults. Sane defaults
<huayra> Det var det som var magisk ved Ubuntu i 2004
<jo-erlend> huayra, ja. Standard-temaet er endret nå. Det er helt likt.
<huayra> jeg snakket om ovrgang gnome2/metacity > gnome3/unity
<Kagee> huayra: min opplevelse var at kubuntu var litt for stort og anderledes, mens lubuntu var for lite og lett. xubuntu balanserer fint, samtidig som det minner om eldre ubuntuversjoner
<huayra> de fleste gir f i hvor mye en kan forandrepå ting. Det folket vil ha er sane defaults... Og beklager, men om jeg ikke hadde hatt synapse og gnome-do hadde jeg blitt gal av å bruke unity
<huayra> "bruke" unity, fordi jeg bruker det ikke. jeg unngår å bruke det
<huayra> Kagee. Fint at du sier det. tror at Lubuntu kan bli litt lite igjen. Skal sjekke Xubuntu tilstanden :)
<jo-erlend> huayra, hvordan synes du dette ser ut? http://ubuntuone.com/1LjAMTsvApITscaUGxWNp1
<malin> det der er gnome3 :)
<malin> og det ser likt ut som tidigere versjoner :)
<huayra> jo-erlend: Du vet hva jeg mener, gjør du ikke det? MATE, gnome3+extensions, unity+compiz plug-ins er helt irrelevante for brukerne som ikke bryr seg om slik og vil ha en erstatning for den trege windows7
<huayra> Sane defaults. Beklager, men noen må si det: Unity er en kul prosjekt, men sane, sane er det ikke :)
<jo-erlend> huayra, jeg snakker om det klassiske skrivebordet. Er det ikke det du også gjør?
<malin> jeg har ikke hørt om sane defaults
<huayra> For meg så går det, fordi jeg er den type mennesket som kjørte office under wine i 1998
<malin> åj, såpass
<malin> *oi
<huayra> og prøver å få java for windows til å fungere på wine bare fordi jeg gidder
<huayra> jeg bryr meg ikke om hva Canonical gjengen og Mark kokkelerer
<jo-erlend> huayra, men altså... Det klassiske skrivebordet er tilbake i Ubuntu nå. Det er helt identisk med 10.04, bortsett fra at system-menyen er borte.
<huayra> Men sluttbrukeren kan ikke få kastet på seg hva som helst
<huayra> jo-erlend: Alle komponentene har alltid vært der for dem som vet hva de skal lette etter
<malin> en må riktignok installere det da jo-erlend, men det kunne vel vært lettere å gjøre det ved install/upgrade, etc
<jo-erlend> huayra, hender det aldri at du installerer programmer i Ubuntu? Det er jo ikke verre enn det. apt-get install gnome-panel. Logg inn på nytt, så har du et skrivebord som er identisk med 10.04.
<huayra> Men madamen, ser å sin maskin som ett middel for å sende en PDF som er laget i Google Docs
<jo-erlend> huayra, ja, men hva har det med noe som helst å gjøre? Hvis du bruker de samme programmene, så er det jo de samme programmene du bruker. Det klassiske skrivebordet i Ubuntu er samme program som har vært brukt i Gnome siden 1997. Det var bare et litt annerledes tema i 11.10.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke noe fikling som skal til, hvis du har trodd det.
<huayra> så når desktop GUIet interfacet kommer i veien for det, er det et t problem
<jo-erlend> huayra, jeg forstår ikke. Det er identisk.
<Kagee> jeg tror huayra snakker om defaults
<huayra> jo-erlend, ja, defaults
<malin> jeg har prøvd å installere pakken selv og det var ikke noe fikling, det som var nytt for meg, var at man må holde ned alt + super for å endre og legge til ting på menyene
<huayra> det folk forventer skal vise seg når de slår på maskinen og trykker brukenavn og passord
<jo-erlend> huayra, det innebærer altså at man ikke skal installere programmer?
<jo-erlend> altså.. Det tar ca et minutt å installere gnome-panel, så har du en desktop som er identisk med den du har brukt  i mange år. At det kan være så voldsomt provoserende, forstår jeg ikke.
<huayra> ut-av-esken oppsettet, om du vil
<huayra> ja, uten å kjøpe tilbehør
<malin> det jeg mener er mest provoserende, må være at mange ikke veit om den muligheten
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg forstår. Det jeg ikke forstår, er at folk er så voldsomt sinte over å måtte installere et program for å få ting sånn de vil ha det.
<huayra> jeg bryr meg ikke, jo-erlend, fordi jeg kan jo leggemin desktop akkuratt som jeg vil (eller ødelegge det og fikse det etter eget ønske)
<malin> fordi de har lite å bli sure for kanskje
<jo-erlend> å det å bytte til et helt annet operativsystem for å slippe å installere et program, virker jo helt sprøtt.
<huayra> men mange der ute forventet noe annet
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg tror årssaken er at mange har trodd det ikke bare var å installere det programmet :)
<huayra> millioner av mennesker samlet seg rundt det som gjorde at hverdagen var enklere
<malin> tror jeg skal kjøre ubuntu classic litt fremmover bare for å sjekke om noen lurer på hva jeg kjører eller noe hehe
<huayra> og plutselig kommer en default de ikke forventet...
<jo-erlend> huayra, ja. Nå har folk blitt lurt til å tro at Gnome 3 er radikalt annerledes enn Gnome 2, selvom brukere ikke er i stand til å vite forskjell når du presenterer dem side ved side.
<huayra> Jeg kjenner mer enn 5 mennesker som ga opp ubuntu nesten på dagen
<huayra> 3 gikk til Debian, 2 til Mac
<jo-erlend> huayra, ja. Det er fanatisk
<jo-erlend> den typen fanatisme har jeg ingenting til overs for.
<huayra> jo-erlend: nei, de ville ha en enkelt tiltenkt ferdigløsning.
<malin> huayra: det er samme jeg har sett rundt meg selv, men kanskje de ikke hadde gjort det, om de hadde visst det var så enkelt å ordne samme skrivebordet de var vandt med og ville ha
<huayra> Unity er jo et eksperiment
<jo-erlend> å installere et nytt operativsystem på grunn av at et program ikke lenger er installert som standard, er jo helt klin kokos. Mens det tar ett minutt å installere Gnome Panel, tar det jo lang tid å installere Debian.
<jo-erlend> huayra, hvorfor snakker du om Unity?
<jo-erlend> jeg snakker om klassisk Gnome.
<huayra> defaults
<huayra> Hva er default i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> akkurat. 1MB nedlasting er så forferdelig at man må bytte operativsystem?
<malin> nei, sukk nå er ikke evolution lengere default e-post-klient så nå installerer jeg et annet os i stedet, der det er standard. Det er så slitsomt å bare gå i softwarcenter og søke opp evolution
<lnostdal> defaults er viktig ..   forbasket tett å tro noe annet
<jo-erlend> huayra, Unity er standard. Gnome Panel er 1MB nedlasting og tar omtrent et minutt. Det er altså helt likt det vi har hatt i tidligere versjoner av Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, jada. Mange liker Chrome for eksempel. Er det en god grunn til å bytte operativsystem istedenfor å bare installere Chrome?
<jo-erlend> eller hva hvis man liker VLC? Hvilket operativsystem skal man bytte til da?
<lnostdal> desktop == en del av OSet for mange
<malin> tidligere da jeg pratet om at jeg ikke likte standardutsenet på ubuntu, da det ikke var tiltalende, fikk jeg høre at det var jo så enkelt å bare endre det så det så ut som en ville
<lnostdal> men dette er noe jeg ikke gidder å diskutere med deg jo-erlend ..    jeg spiser hellere glass
<jo-erlend> altså; bn
<lnostdal> jeg har rett, du tar feil .. end of story, og god natt
<jo-erlend> det er altså sånn at jeg bidrar til Gnome Panel.
<jo-erlend> og Unity.
<malin> hm.. snart er det bare jeg og jo-erlend igjen her inne
<huayra> Oppsummering: 1. Ubuntu var stabil og fin. Dets community var uten tvil det beste ved OSet og dets største forskjell. 2. Gode, velprøvde defaults van standard tankegang i Ubuntu de første 5 årene. 3. Eksperimentelle grensesnitt begynte å komme (Netbook Remix 1&2, Unity) og ble til slutt default. 4. Folk som satt pris på gode defaults gad ikke bruke tid på andre sine eksperimenter og ville helst bruke maskinen sin for hva hen de gjør i hve
<huayra> rdagen. 5. Andre som liker å teste og prøve fortsatt med Ubuntu enten fordi de ikke bryr seg om defaults eller fordi de liker å teste hva hen folk legger foran skjermen deres
<jo-erlend> huayra, det du sier er løgn. Unity har ikke blitt installert for folk uten deres vilje.
<jo-erlend> ikke på én maskin.
<jo-erlend> og de som oppgraderer fra 10.04, vil ikke få Unity som standard.
<jo-erlend> de vil beholde det skrivebordet de har fra før.
<huayra> jo-erlend. Du er klar over at du kalte meg løgner nå?
<jo-erlend> det var litt voldsomt.
<malin> så så
<Kagee> jo-erlend: før jeg sier god natt til denne diskusjonen, jeg tror ikke du skjønner begrepet minste motstands vei
<jo-erlend> men folk er sinte fordi at Gnome gjorde GTK2 ukompatibel med GTK3 før Gnome Panel var ferdig portert.
<huayra> Jeg forstår ikke hva poenget ditt med å forsvare dette er. Untatt meg selv kjenner jeg ingen som  har en maskin som har blitt oppdatert siden 5.04 og frem til 11.10. Hvor mange tror du forventer ikke at når de swipper / og  beholder /home så skal de få samme defaults som de hadde?
<malin> ah, så en upgrade fra 10.04 til 12.04 vil ikke endre hva som er default skrivebord? :) det lover jo i grunn godt. Forøvrig så burde det vært mer fokus på at lts-utgavene er for de som ikke ønsker å teste masse nye ting etc, men at ting er stabilt og fungerer og det der
<jo-erlend> det som provoserer meg, er når folk prøver å skape et inntrykk av at jobben vi gjør ikke blir gjort. Det har vært voldsomt mye jobb å fullføre konverteringen av det klassiske skrivebordet sånn at folk kan få beholde det. Men folk fortsetter å late som at det ikke har blitt gjort.
<huayra> jo-erlend: Jeg har sett folk jobbe noe helt sykt med X slik at det fungerte ordentlig. Det tok 10-15 år. Så har jeg sett en gjeng jobbe med Compiz (fusion, beryl ++) og få det tl å virke. Så har jeg sett en gjeng bygge en Compiz plug-in og legge det inn som en ny innovativ desktop.
<jo-erlend> malin, det er ikke lenger behov for det. Overgangen for Gnome Panel ble ikke fullført før for en måned siden omtrent. En vesentlig del av grunnen til at jobben tok så lang tid, er fordi folk har spredd rykter om at det ikke lenger finnes. Linus Torvalds, for eksempel, skapte nokså store problemer.
<huayra> Og jeg er takknemlig for alt den jobben alle har gjort.
<huayra> Jeg vet hva debian er og gjør og det er grunnen til at jeg i det hele tatt bruker Ubuntu, som er dets arvtager på sanity i desktopen
<huayra> jo-erlend: det er sant at du kan hoppe fra 10.04 til 12.04 i classic
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg kan se, er det nærmest ingenting av arbeidet med klassisk Gnome som kommer fra Debian. Jeg har ikke sett én linje fra MATE. Nærmest alt kommer fra Ubuntu nå. Og arbeidet har gått veldig fort.
<huayra> men det betyr ikke at det har vært smertefritt på veien
<huayra> Det er omvendt, alt arbeidet vi gjør for å støtte 10.04 komponenter slik at de kan opdateres til 12.04 gjøres av Ubuntu/Canonical
<jo-erlend> huayra, nei, det har vært vanskelig og det blir ikke lettere av at folk blir anbefalt å _ikke_ prøve programmet, men heller hoppe over på Xfce fordi de har hørt rykter om at Gnome Panel ikke lenger eksisterer, eller er så dramatisk endret at det er helt ubrukelig.
<huayra> og det går sjeldent upstream, av mange grunner
<jo-erlend> huayra, jeg snakker om Gnome. Gnome Panel. Det klassiske skrivebordet. Det er tilgjengelig i alle distroer, men nesten all utviklingen skjer i Ubuntu og går tilbake til de andre distroene. Det gjør det ekstra urimelig når folk sier at de skal  bytte til andre distroer fordi Ubuntu ødelegger det klassiske skrivebordet.
<jo-erlend> ingen andre har overhodet vist interesse for å beholde det, bortsett fra MATE, som ikke engang prøver å utvikle noe som helst.
<huayra> Canonical har vel egentlig ikke noe valg mtp at de må støtte det ut April 2013 og gi en reell mulighet til sine brukere
<huayra> som vil oppgradere til 12.04
<jo-erlend> Canonical støtter ikke utviklingen av Gnome Panel 3.
<huayra> SÃ¥ dette er utenfor main?
<jo-erlend> Gnome Panel er i universe ja.
<malin> http://malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/Ubuntu-12.04-gnome-classic.png
<malin> hm, alt + tab fungerer visst ikke her i classic
<jo-erlend> malin, vi har indikatorer som standard nå.
<malin> jo-erlend: og det er?
<huayra> Jeg tror kanskje at jeg ikke var tydelig nok: Sane defaults i main. Det var Ubuntu mantraen.
<huayra> NÃ¥ er det helter-skelter eller best-of-luck support
<huayra> og, som sagt, for meg spiller det en veldig liten rolle. Men jeg ser det jo at mange folk ikke gidder det i lengden. Og la oss ikke glemme at ett menneske lgger merke til noe negativt seks ganger som vi legger merke til noe positivt... Så om jeg prøvde å være konstruktiv nå, kom det kanskje ikke like frem , som mine kritiske poeng.
<huayra> Denne dialogen hadde gjort seg bedre med en øl, IRL, og helst litt tidligere...
<huayra> Natta
<jo-erlend> huayra, Gnome Shell var ikke perfekt heller. Det var Gnome som bestemte at Gnome Panel ikke lenger kunne brukes. Det var ikke et valg Ubuntu og Debian hadde, med mindre de ønsket å splitte opp Gnome. Det er det ingen som ønsker.
<huayra> Har ikke hatt tid til å teste Gnoem Shell...
<huayra> Hatt nok trøbbel med å prøve å være produktiv med Vanilla Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> hvis de bare hadde valgt å ikke lage konflikt mellom GTK2 og GTK3, som det var i 11.04, så hadde ingenting av dette engang vært et problem.
<huayra> :)
<malin> jo-erlend: hvordan bytter jeg mellom to programmer i gnome-classic?
<jo-erlend> malin, alt+tab? Det er Metacity eller Compiz som brukes i Gnome classic. Ingen forskjell.
<malin> hm.. ja, det er visst seint, så jeg bør legge meg nå...., opp om litt
<malin> jo-erlend: ok, det virker nemlig ikke her
<jo-erlend> jøiemeg... Klokka raser.
<malin> ja....
<malin> 04.00 :S
<malin> men fine med nettene er at jeg ofte føler meg bedre
<jo-erlend> jah. Jeg har jobbet med HUD. Helt glemt tiden.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> en av de tingene folk er så veldig sinte for at jeg bruker tiden min på.
<malin> ah..., ja for nå blir vel hud en ny greie å hate?
<malin> nårj eg har vent meg til unity, så blir det litt mer musebruk i gnome-classic ser jeg, så da savner jeg dash osv
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har blitt fortalt at jeg kaster bort tiden min. Det hadde visst vært bedre hvis jeg utviklet Xfce isteden, selvom jeg ikke liker det.
<malin> ah..., nei, ikke hør på dem :)
<malin> er altids noen som klager på ting
<jo-erlend> nei, men jeg synes det er trist at så fryktelig mange prøver å skape splittelse i GNU/Linux-miljøet.
<malin> og kanskje det går an å bruke noe av det ti noe konstruktivt også
<malin> mhm
<jo-erlend> det roer seg vel kanskje nå som både Arch, OpenSuSE og Fedora får Unity. Kanskje det roer ned konspirasjonsteoriene i det minste.
<malin> ja :)
<malin> var mange som var skeptisk da internett kom også husker jeg
<malin> nå skal alle ha det
<malin> og det skjedde på starten av 2000-tallet, da ble det liksom en selvfølge at en skulle ha internettilgang
<malin> hm, er det noen mulighet for å legge opp noen av sakene fra gnome-classic i unity?
<malin> tenker på f.eks. en som viser cpu-load osv
<jo-erlend> poenget er jo at valgfrihet pleide å være noe positivt. Det var nesten ingen som brukte en helt standard desktop. Folk har blitt så veldig sinte. Det er trist. Og det tristeste er de som sprer Bush-aktige falske dilemmaer, som "enten så må du elske Unity eller så må du hate Ubuntu".
<malin> ja, det er vel at en tror at det ikke er noe annet
<jo-erlend> malin, det er ingen konflikt mellom Unity og Gnome Panel: http://ubuntuone.com/0TtrVSzZYBOa6ggmrOQBwF
<malin> og det er kanskje ikke vært bedre av at jeg selv ikke har helt skjønt hvordan det hele har fungert faktisk
<jo-erlend> du kan bruke Unity med Gnome Panel, Xfce4-panel, LxPanel eller hva som helst annet.
<jo-erlend> med lxpanel og synlig Unity launcher: http://ubuntuone.com/0X1JuF6HRTwEb5U1JyIk1D
<malin> åj, sjekke der :D
<jo-erlend> panelene er som sagt bare programmer. Det er ingenting spesielt ved dem. Du installerer og kjører dem på helt vanlig måte.
<malin> men jeg får ikke lagt til et panel i toppen?
<jo-erlend> joda, hvis du vil. Men da bør du deaktivere Ubuntus global menu. Ellers blir ikke menyene og tittelen synlig når du maksimerer vinduer, ettersom de da vil legges på Unity panel, som ligger under det andre panelet. Men det er bare å sette UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0. Så kan du bruke andre toppaneler.
<malin> ah, jeg fikk forsovidt ordnet det litt, men tja
<jo-erlend> jeg har også lurt på å gjøre launcheren tilgjengelig i Ubuntu Classic. Tviler på at jeg gidder å legge noe arbeid i det for 12.04 i hvertfall.
<malin> ja
<malin> nei, jeg liker egentlig best global-meny osv, men kan jo bli morro
<malin> å vise frem kanskje
<jo-erlend> Global menu er også konvertert til Ubuntu Classic. Men du må legge det til som en applet på gnome-panel for å bruke det. Det er ikke standard, fordi det ikke var standard i tidligere versjoner av Ubuntu.
<malin> ja, jeg testet global-menu lenge før det ble tenkt som standard i Ubuntu :) glad det er det i dag
<malin> oki
<malin> nei, jeg tror jeg bør sove jeg....
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke helt fornøyd med måten det fungerer på.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har bestemt meg for å hopep over igjen. :)
<jo-erlend> programmere mer på Quickly HUD, tror jeg.
<malin> hvorand vil at det skal fungere?
<malin> ah, okey, du får ha en god kodenatt ;)
<malin> så prates vi jo :)
<malin> natti
<jo-erlend> en knapp på tittellinjen som viser menyene når vinduet ikke er maksimert.
<jo-erlend> god natt. :)
<malin> ah
<malin> ja :)
<RoyK>  
<huayra> jo-erlend: vi kunne kanskje klart å stille opp på GoOpen
<huayra> Før vi spør må vi ha følgende på plass:
<huayra> 1. Plan for hva vi skal vise (Fokus på løsninger og Wow-demo opplevelser)
<huayra> 2. Flere mennesker som kan "betjene" standen, om vi får en
<huayra> (med Wow mente jeg ikke World of Warcraft, men heller WOOOW!)
<huayra> 3. SJekk om andre communities vil vise sine systemer (MInt, Fedora, Suse, *BSD, etc)
<RoyK> knapt to timer på sykkelen i dag…
<RoyK> digg at det er vårvær i februar :D
<hjd> Hurra! Unknown Horizons (http://www.unknown-horizons.org/) er nå tilgjengelig i Debian/Ubuntu Precise.
<malin> 5hm, det så jo morro ut hjd :)
<malin> RoyK: oslo? jeg skal til Oslo i morgen, er det så at jeg må dra frem sommerklærne?
<RoyK> malin: vel... http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Oslo/Oslo/Oslo/time_for_time.html
<RoyK> noen her som har satt opp kvm med HA? jeg har felles lagring på NFS på en openindiana-boks og vil gjerne sette opp tre KVM-fronter hvor ting kan flyttes etter behov
<malin> nei , det er vel ikke så varmt sånnsett nei
<RoyK> men varmt nok til å sykle :)
<RoyK> ikke dårlig bare det, i februar
<RoyK> (og uten piggdekk)
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-29
<jonaskul> Lenge siden det har vært så stille her en morgen
<jonaskul> Raspberry Pi er live
<jonaskul> men nettbuttukkene er nede for telling pga trafikken
<prooz> Hmm
<prooz> Hvor kan jeg finne en PPA for 9.10 ?
<prooz> Prøvde å søke på launchpad, men fant jo allskens mulig rart
<Sakarias> PPA for hva?
<Sakarias> og hvorfor så steingammel release?
<prooz> PPA for... alt egentlig
<prooz> Er en gammel server, men som jeg skal installere noe greier på
<prooz> Men får jo not found på alt som er via aptitude
<Sakarias> kan ha noe med at du har steingammal installasjon
<prooz> Knows
<prooz> Derfor jeg er på jakt etter en PPA
<prooz> Tenker den blir oppgradert når 12.04 kommer
<Sakarias> PPA er er som regel for spesifike programmer
<Sakarias> så det blir en haug med PPAer du må legge inn
<Sakarias> og jeg tviler på at noen vedlikeholder PPA for noe så gammelt
<prooz> Hm
<prooz> Får gjøre det manuelt da :P
<Melekh> This is my friend Sami Petteri Jeremejew Önskevädersgatan 33 lgh 1001, 418 35 Göteborg, he is born 1981.04.15
<Melekh> his email is volvobyggaren@hotmail.com , petteri333@gmail.com
<Melekh> His innocent also, and Heterosexuall. Protekt all men they are innocent. Satan is the guilty. /Punktmannen/
<jo-erlend> spennende! Har blitt spurt om jeg vil være med på UDS-Q. Det tror jeg at jeg vil. :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: kult :) Har de annonsert hvor det skal være, btw?
<jo-erlend> hjd, ja, samme sted som sist, i California et sted.
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke så fryktelig glad i høye temperaturer og California i Mai er sikkert ikke veldig kaldt. :)
<jo-erlend> når et program er designet for å skape et inntrykk av at maskinen er et menneske, så er det et navn for det. Jeg mener å huske at det kommer av en tidlig chatterbot som ble laget for nettopp det. Er det noen som vet hva jeg mener og husker hva det heter?
<hjd> kunstig intelligens? Eller leter du etter Turing-testen?
<hjd> Er ikke helt sikker på om jeg skjønner hva du er ute etter...
<hjd> jo-erlend: Forøvrig, har det blitt bestemt noe mer konkret rundt tid/sted for jam til helga? :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, Humla kl. 12.00 er foreløpig, men jeg har ikke fått bekreftet at det er ok enda.
<jo-erlend> hjd, ikke kunstig intelligens. Tvert imot, dumme programmer som føles intelligente fordi de  er spesielt designet for det.
<jo-erlend> altså, for eksempel, når mennesker føler for å si "takk" til en datamaskin.
<hjd> hm... tidlig chatbot, tenker du på Eliza?
<RoyK> hm... kanskje noen vet svaret på denne? tar den på engelsk (siden jeg har den ferdig)
<RoyK> hi all. I'm testing a two-node setup with kvm on ubuntu lucid (10.04.4LTS-64) and it works well, migrating VMs between the nodes is easy and so on. But - a few things: Starting a VM on node #2 doesn't seem to work until the VM has been migrated there and out again, and even worse, there doesn't seem to be a check for if a VM is running somewhere else, meaning if I start VM xyz on node A and then on node B, it runs happily unaware of that it's sharing its root
<jo-erlend> jeg fikk sjokk da jeg leste at Windows 8 Beta er tilgjengelig... Vi hadde ingenting, så jeg prøvde å skrive noe som kan splitte entusiasmen litt som jeg kan sende til Digi.no i hvertfall. Men det gikk litt fort, så hvis noen vil lese gjennom og komme med forslag, så setter jeg stor pris på det: http://ubuntuone.com/02vnTsUkzyeg8PeUlaKv0D
<jo-erlend> det er selvsagt ikke tilfeldig at Microsoft fremskyndet sin lansering. Vi må svare på det. Og jeg lover at det skal komme mye og godt. Jeg trodde bare at vi hadde et par måneder på å gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> hadde det vært litt kult hvis en video-demo av 12.04 viste Windows 8 som en VM i et vindu? :)
<jo-erlend> nå tar jeg kvelden, for en stund. Trenger en pils og et slag biljard.
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-01
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-02
<olebrom> til jo-erlend: fin tekst om Ubuntu 12.04LTS - jeg ble iallefall nysjerrig. Tenker ikke å la være å ha dokumenter i strukturer, men modellen vil være super ekstrahjelp for å finne igjen dokumenter. Det semantiske er tilgjengelig i dev/unstable repositories? Hvis så hva er nøkkelpakkene?
<jo-erlend> olebrom, det er standard i 12.04.
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver å få sabdfl til å legge litt penger i å gjøre EEG til en førsteklasses kontrollmetode for Unity og han liker tanken veldig godt, men det skjer ikke i 12.04 :)
<jo-erlend> men det er jo innlysende at Unity vil støtte det veldig snart, i tillegg til tale.
<jo-erlend> olebrom, jeg skrev det veldig fort og har ikke lest gjennom det etterpå. Er det sånn at jeg kan sende det som et leserinnlegg til digi.no? De har bedt om det og jeg vil veldig gjerne gjøre det, men jeg må ha litt feedback.
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig mulig å lage en app som gir Unity støtte for tankestyring før det kommer inn i upstream, hvis noen har lyst til å tjene en bøtte med penger. :)
<jo-erlend> bør til og med være relativt enkelt.
<jo-erlend> ok; det er litt på kanten av hva jeg er komfortabel med, men jeg sendte den likevel.
<malin> da var jeg visst hjemme igjen etter oslo-tur
<malin> vært på bedriftspresentasjoner på diverse konsulentfirmaer i Oslo
<malin> i regi av jenteprosjektet Ada på ntnu
<malin> fikk litt annet inntrykk av konsulenter, i positiv forstand
<jo-erlend> jono er merkelig.
<malin> jo-erlend: hvm er jono?
<jo-erlend> Jono Bacon? Han har ansvaret for Ubuntumiljøet globalt.
<malin> jeg skal foresten få lest det du skrev om precise, jo-erlend, men fikk ikke åpna odt på mobilen. Samtidig lurer jeg på om det vil være noe problem å installere serverversjonenen av precise nå? som clean install på nytt system?
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> og akkurat nå, er han den ene på internett som har inspirert meg mest til å lære mer om Fedora og Debian.
<malin> og hvordan er han merkelig?
<malin> ah :)
<jo-erlend> akkurat nå, må jeg bruke all viljekraft jeg bare har for å ikke kutte ut Ubuntu fullstendig. Ekstremt dårlig oppførsel.
<jo-erlend> men jeg gjør ikke det, altså. Jeg bare føler meg veldig tråkket på av familiemedlemmer. På en ekstremt overraskende måte. Jeg skjønner ingenting.
<malin> føler du deg tråkket på, når noen anbefaler deg å teste ut fedora og debian?
<jo-erlend> ingen har anbefalt det.
<malin> ah, hva er det da da?
<malin> er det retningen Ubuntu vil ta, som gjør at du får lyst å sjekke ut Debian + Fedora?
<malin> etter å ha prata med jono? Eller hva er det? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ikke snakke for offentlig om det før jeg har snakket med sabdfl.
<malin> okey
<malin> og sabdfl er en annen i Ubuntu?
<malin> nei, det er helt forstålig :) Var bare nysgjerrig.
<jo-erlend> sabdfl == Mark Shuttleworth
<malin> ah, har du kontakt med han?
<jo-erlend> jada, han er overalt og aktiv han.
<malin> kult. Har ikke lagt merke til det :)
<malin> jeg syntes det er litt vanskelig å følge med på mailinglista der når det er så veldig mye e-post. Kanskje jeg burde satt opp bedre sortering
<jonaskul> w00p
<jo-erlend> du må være veldig spesielt interessert. :)
<malin> ja
<malin> ser ikke ut som han har skrevet noe som dukker opp i mailinglista, med mindre han skriver med pseudonym da
<jo-erlend> skriver alltid under fullt navn.
<malin> okey. jeg prøvde å søke i e-postlista til ubuntu og fant han ikke, annet enn 1 oppslag fra 14/3/2010
<jo-erlend> heh, vi har temmelig mange. Han jobber mest med Ayatana og Unity.
<malin> ja, det er nok en e-postliste jeg ikke følger med på :)
<jo-erlend> det bør jo egentlig ikke spille noen rolle hvem du skriver til. Han bidrar til Ubuntu på sin måte. Jeg bidrar på min.
<malin> ja ja :)
<malin> jeg bidro litt til å "reklamere" for gnome-session-falback + gnome-panel i online-kanalen, siden mange der har rømt fra ubuntu pga unity
<jo-erlend> det var det første store slaget mot meg. De slettet hele Ubuntu Classic prosjektet (Mitt prosjekt) uten å varsel eller spørsmål.
<malin> what?
<malin> men du har all kildekoden lokalt også, håper jeg?
<malin> det virker veldig pussig
<malin> om de har gjort det for å sabotere, kan jeg trøste deg med at jeg vil gå over på Debian eller Feodra selv faktisk
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ikke det.
<malin> kan ikke se problemet i at en har et ubuntu classic prosjekt
<malin> nei, men om de har sabotert?
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er fremdeles best i klassen.
<malin> det er det jo
<jo-erlend> men vi er ikke så først i klassen som vi var før.
<malin> hvem er det nå?
<jo-erlend> fremdeles Ubuntu. Men forspranget er mindre.
<jo-erlend> ingen er i nærheten engang. Men vi må jobbe med navnet nå.
<jo-erlend> prøv å finne noen som har prøvd å sende inn en patch til MATE, så skjønner du hva jeg mener. Nesten ingen har prøvd og de som har prøvd, har blitt mobbet for det. På Ubuntus side, er går utviiklingen veldig fort.
<jo-erlend> jeg porterte for eksempel koden for å fikse at applets ble kastet frem og tilbake som ble løst i Gnome-panel 3. Svaret jeg fikk var noe liknende: "do we look like motherfucking lxde to you?" Og jeg så på siden hans. Alt handlet om piratkopiering, "serials & cracks". Det er MATE. én mann som aldri har bidratt mer til fri programvare enn å skifte navn på pakker fra Ubuntu.
<malin> hvorfor har det blitt sånn? skitkasting hører ingen stede hjemme
<malin> wb
<malin> ah, jeg skrev noe jo-erlend ,m en så rmalet du ut
<malin> han der peer, som resette
<malin> jeg skrev:
<malin> hvorfor har det blitt sånn? skitkasting hører ingen stede hjemme
<malin> på en server, hva er best? oppdatere sikkerhetsoppdateringer automatisk eller manuelt?
<hjd> malin: tja, det kommer jo an på. Med automatisk vil den "alltid" være oppdatert og immun mot eventuelle ting som har blitt fikset i nyere versjoner. Med manuell må man sørge for det på egen hånd, men du får større kontroll på hva som legges inn og du kan sjekke om det er noen kjente problemer med fiksene.
<hjd> Jeg kjører ikke servere, så jeg svarer på litt generelt grunnlag dog.
<malin> ja, jeg leste litt på det, og fant ut at jeg satte den til automatisk, selv om det er morro å oppdatere
<malin> men ja, det kan jo skje en sjelden gang at det er noe feil i oppdateirnga
<malin> hm, i installasjonen til ubuntu server 12.04, så står det: Make sure to remove the installation media (cd-rom, floppies), so that (..)
<malin> virket litt utdatert :p
<hjd> Ellers så støtter de fortsatt oppstart/installasjon fra disketter. Vet strengt tatt ikke om Ubuntu gjør det, men mener jeg leste Debian fortsatt hadde oppstartsdisketter (et par år siden, men fortsatt rimelig nylig etter min mening)
<hjd> Et kjapt søk på "boot Ubuntu from floppy" ser ut til at det er skrevet diverse guider og programmer for det iallefall... :)
<malin> ja, det er vel ikke at jet betviler at det er mulig, det bare virket ikke helt sannsynlig at det er vanlig å installere ubuntu med disketter
<malin> :)
<hjd> Nei, jeg skal ikke spekulere i hvor mange som gjør det...
<malin> :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-03
<RoyK> hvem var det her som jobba med terra nettbank-support?
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK> noen her som er våken?
<RoyK> ringte terras nettbank-support og fikk snakka med en fyr som enkelt og greit geleida meg gjennom feilsøking og -retting - imponerende!
<malin> RoyK: nå er jeg våken. jeg huske ikke helt. Var det kage eller noe såtn da?
<Sakarias> kaage*
<Sakarias> bah... de var jo også feil
<Sakarias> kagee
<Kagee> Så, RoyK, jeg hører du har fått god hjelp hos Terra :)
<malin> Sakarias: han var offline ;)
<Sakarias> *plystre*
<malin> derfor jeg ikke fikk brukt atuogreiene
<malin> hva var det spillet som nå var i Ubuntu? noen nevnte ett her om dagen
<RoyK> Kagee: jupp
<RoyK> Kagee: en andreas, tror jeg, som hadde rimelig oversikt. sånt er alltid positivt, men dessverre akk så skjeldent
<Kagee> RoyK: Han het Anders Einar. Så tar du en whois på meg :-P
<Kagee> RoyK: btw, ser ut til å være en icedtea-feil, fikset i icedtea 1.2
<malin> :p
<RoyK> Kagee: heh
<RoyK> Kagee: sendte takkemail til sjefen din ;)
<Kagee> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=704249#c17
<lubotu3> Mozilla bug 704249 in Java (IcedTea) "IcedTea-Web Java plugin touches JS/XPConnect off the main thread" [Critical,Resolved: worksforme]
<Kagee> En bugfix om du vil tilbake til firefox, eller vent til du får icedtea 1.2
<Kagee> Hmm, forøvrig vet jeg ikke om du vil fa 1.2 i 11.10 :-S
<RoyK> fa?
<Kagee> *få icedtea 1.2
<RoyK> nei - ordna seg med chromium
<Kagee> Vel ja, men tenkte du kanskje ville bruke firefox :)
<RoyK> eneste dumme der, var at jeg ikke kjenner til noen skikkelig adblock til den
<RoyK> ikke så nøye - laptoppen skal til ei gammal tante som bare trenger en nettleser
<RoyK> de kaster gamle laptopper på jobb for tida - ur-gamle ting, helt ubrukelige, type core2 duo med 2GB minne og sånt
<Kagee> Jeg mener man kan få den samme godt brukte adblock plus for chrome/chromium
<RoyK> ok, får se om jeg gidder :P
<malin> jøss, kaster de sånne laptoper?!
<malin> 32 eller 64-bit?
<RoyK> mhm - de har visst fått for seg at ting som er 5-6 år gamle, er ubrukelige
<RoyK> core2duo er 64bit
<RoyK> og før du spør, får se hva som blir igjen når jeg er ferdig :D
<Sakarias> ting som er 5-6 år gamle har regnskapsmessig ingen verdi lenger, derfor oppgraderer man :)
<malin> fant spillet nå, ved å lese backlog
<malin> Sakarias: joa, det kan jeg jo forstå :) Hva slags laptoper er det snakk om da? lenovo?
<malin> om de ikke er ekstremt digre og klumpete, kunne de jo fungert til å progge på kanskje
<malin> + lett å dra med til skolen og sånt
<hjd> malin: spill?
<malin> hjd: mhm
<malin> et strategispill
<malin> unknown-horizons
<malin> var noen, deg tror jeg, som nevnte at det var tilgjenglig i Ubuntun å
<malin> *nå
<hjd> Det var nok meg :D
<malin> mhm, har ikke hørt om det, men på nettsidne til spillet, fikk jeg lyst til å installere i alle fall
<malin> men blir vel ikke til at jeg skal spille. Skal titte noe video egentlig og litt sånt, så tenkte jeg meg en tur på skolen. Gjøre alvor av å dra noen timer der i helgene :)
<hjd> Jeg spilte det litt ifjor sommer/høst. Virket hyggelig, men det hadde ikke så mange kart og sånt (dog det ble stadig lagt til nye ting)
<hjd> Det startet visstnok som en klone/inspirert av Anno-spillene, men jeg tror de har mer gått over til at det skal bli noe eget, snarere enn bare en klone.
<malin> ah :)
<malin> smart
<malin> de anno-spillene har jeg ikke spilt, men sett screenshots av og sånt
<hjd> Jeg har ikke spilt de selv, men en kompis som har det tok en titt på unknown horizons og mente det var temmelig likt.
<Kagee> jeg har bare sett det nyeste anno-spillet, men jeg ser hva han mener
<malin> hjd: var litt buggy
<malin> prøvde å bygge setlment, også hang det seg liksom opp
<malin> musepekeren og sånt. I spillet da. har den andre musepekeren i Ubuntu som virker
<hjd> malin: kan ikke huske å ha vært borti noe sånt. Mener du spillet frøs?
<malin> hjd: jau
<hjd> malin: Prøv å start det på nytt, og se om samme problemet skjer igjen. Start gjerne fra terminalen slik at du kan se om det er noen feilmeldinger eller lignende når det inntreffer. (Sjekk gjerne også om det er samme problemet uavhengig av hva du bygger)
<malin> men starta det igjen, og nå har jeg snart skjønt at jeg må altså kjøre båten inntil et sted, for å kunne bygge noe
<malin> hjd: ja, jeg kan kjøre det fra terminalen, men tror jeg gjør det neste gang jeg skal spille, skal bare teste litt raskt nå
<hjd> SÃ¥, eh, konkluderer du med brukerfeil eller feil i spillet? :p
<malin> hjd: foreløpig har jeg ikke konkludert med noe
<malin> men jeg så for meg mulig bug
<malin> men det veit jeg ikke før jeg får testet litt. Det har ikke skjedd igjen enda
<RoyK> Sakarias: mhm - men realverdien av sånt er litt høyere enn kr 0
<hjd> Hvis det skjer igjen, ville jeg rapportert det :)
 * RoyK er ganske fornøyd med at denne bussen har nett nå som mitt trådlause og ikkje altfor breie band er i ustand...
<malin> hjd: javisst
<malin> wb huayra :)
<huayra> hi malin
<huayra> :)
<malin> :)
<malin> her går det i å sette opp ny server :D
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-04
<RoyK> morgen
<jo-erlend> morgen.
<jo-erlend> heh... Det hender at jeg får spam fra hotmail-kontoer. Det morsomme der, er å se på CC-ene. Man kan lære mye morsomt om folk sånn. :=
<malin> hva for noe gøy lærer du da? :)
<malin> noen som veit hvor /etc/default/portmap er i precise?
<RoyK> hrmf. hva i all verden er det som starter dnsmasq her? i 11.10? kjører kvm, men vil ikke ha dnsmasq
<malin> ser ut som jeg klarte meg uten portmap
<malin> i alle fall uten den configfila
 * malin setter opp nfs på ny server
<malin> sukk, transmission-daemon er ikke helt lett å konfiguere som jeg ønsker. Jeg prøver å endre setting.json i /home/bruker/.config/transmission-daemon
<malin> når jeg starter transmission-daemon så blir endringene mine overskrevet
<geirha> Nei, når du stopper den.
<geirha> Hvis du endrer fila mens transmission-daemon kjører, send den SIGHUP for å få den til å lese konfigurasjonsfila på nytt.  pkill -HUP transmission-d
<malin> ah, så jeg må først stoppe den, redigere fila, så starte den?
<geirha> Ja. Grunnen til det er at du kan endre en del av konfigurasjonen via rpc-/vev-grensesnittet, og de lagrer den når den avslutter.
<malin> ah
<malin> se der ja, nå ble det lagret, endringa
<malin> men får liksom ikke tilgang til webinterfacen via domenet mitt, men får det med internipen
 * malin har byttet server nå :)
<malin> nå virket det
<malin> det var nok fordi det stod http://<ip-en min> i stedet for bare <ip-en min
<malin> >
<malin> men takk :)
<geirha> :)
<malin> hm, prøvde fra mobilen min nå, det er visst kun interne ip-adresser som fungerer
<malin> "rpc-whitelist": "192.168.1.*,127.0.0.*,malinkb.dyndns.org,46.9.12.40",
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-25
<Aeyoun> IKEA selger minnepenner? o.O For en verden vi lever i.
<Mathias> IKEA selger alt
<Aeyoun> http://www.ikea.com/no/no/catalog/products/90232982/
<Aeyoun> Det er ikke minnepenner. Det er TV-opptagssystemekspansjonsenhet.
<Mathias> BASE eller hva faen de heter har begynt å flatpakke sveisemaskinene sine
<Aeyoun> —og wifi-dongles http://www.ikea.com/no/no/catalog/products/80232987/
<Mathias> trådløs kabel!
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oplbhb4xzlb5uxa/Screenshot%20from%202013-02-25%2005%3A21%3A05.png
<Mathias> :D
<RoyK> Mathias: vi har en server som heter statan (kjører et statistikkverktøy som heter stata - måtte jo få det navnet...)
<RoyK> vi har endel statanister på huset...
<Mathias> hahaha
<RoyK> burde egentlig flytta hele statanismen til Abel
<RoyK> (den søte, lille maskinen oppe hos UiO)
<RoyK> statan står med 100% last på cpu og minne, på tross av at den har    8 (eller 12?) kjerner og 62GB minne (vm)
<Aeyoun> Fra avtalevilkårene til Canal Digital. «Kunden plikter å ha satt seg inn i og må følge vanlige nettregler, som nærmere beskrevet på canaldigital.no.»
<Aeyoun> Er ikke det vell drøyt bredt?
<RoyK> jo
<RoyK> de må opplyse om hva du skal sette deg inn i
<Aeyoun> Det neste punktet er verre for meg. :-( «Internettjenesten skal ikke benyttes til å drive egne eller kommersielle servertjenester.» Samme som GET, med andre ord.
<Aeyoun> No SMTP for you!
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> smtp er jo liksom så kommersielt
<Aeyoun> —eller SparkleShare, Dropbox, XMPP, IMAP, SSH, eller andre gøyale ting.
<jo-erlend> :)
<Aeyoun> Skype og Xboxen er i strid med disse vilkårene også.
 * RoyK har altibox og server det han vil
<Aeyoun> Server er definert (i min ordbok) til noe som lytter på en port mot internett.
<RoyK> ja, og hvem vil ikke sette opp en webserver hjemme?
 * Aeyoun har per i dag SSH, IMAP, SMTP, og XMPP hostet hjemmefra
<RoyK> tror Malinux er på anal digital med serveren sin
<RoyK> funker for henne
<Aeyoun> Jeg skal så jævlig sladre til kundeservice om henne!
<jo-erlend> absolutt alle burde ønske seg en webserver hjemme. Det er jo liksom meningen at internet skal ha "hjemmesider".
<RoyK> Aeyoun: da får du en +b av meg helt gratis :)
<IvarB> hjemmesider... grøss
<IvarB> hater det begrepet
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<RoyK> det funker
<Aeyoun> Punkt 9.2. «Get off my LAN» https://kabel.canaldigital.no/Kundeservice/Abonnement-og-avtaler/Abonnementsvilkar/
<IvarB> folk maste hull i hode på meg før tiden for at jeg skulle lage det til dem
<Aeyoun> Hvorfor insisterer kabelselskapene på at man ikke skal ha server, egentlig? ADSL-providerene* (*utenom NextGenTel) synes det er helt greit.
<geirha> Kan jo ikke bruke ftp til å laste ned ting heller da.
<Aeyoun> RoyK, altibox sine vilkår var høytflyvende, men mye mer fornuftig enn my annet jeg har lest.
<Aeyoun> Oh, beklager. Det var Telenor og ikke NextGenTel som ikke tillot servere hos hjemmeabonnementer.
<Aeyoun> Wow. «Canal Digital forbeholder seg rett til å fordele ressursene ved overforbruk hos enkeltkunder innenfor samme område.» Endten har du betalt for 20/20, eller så har du ikke betalt for 20/20. Det finnes ikke noe overforbruk i prissystemet og abonnementene de selv opererer med de selv
<Aeyoun> Det var mye morsommere med internett før blårussen tok over. :-(
<Mathias> lol
 * RoyK gikk visst glipp av noe :P
 * Mathias setter opp enda et skrømt
<Mathias> interne spøker :D
<Mathias> i stargate atlantis oversatte teksterne "wraith" til "skrømt" (som i "no vart du skrømt")
<Aeyoun> Opne hypervindauge!
<RoyK> Osmos (mobilspill) er gøy :D
<geirha> Ja, men det blir så hersens vanskelig når en kommer et stykke uti :)
<Mathias> RoyK: samme gjelder desktop-versjonen
<RoyK> har nettopp bare prøvd. har ikke blitt helt hekta
<Mathias> har win/.deb/mac-versjonene :P
<geirha> eufloria er fint. Det har jeg ikke blitt lei enda.
<RoyK> Malinux: aften
<Aeyoun> Malinux, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/25/%23ubuntu-no.html#t18:32 neida
<RoyK> Aeyoun: eh... det har alltid vært overbooking av nettaksess
<RoyK> 10-20x er vanlig
<RoyK> telenor driver vel med 50x, tror jeg
<RoyK> altibox sikkert det samme
<RoyK> om du har 1000 abonnenter på 50Mbps, kan du ikke stille med 50Gbps som backbone - det gir ikke mening
<RoyK> trenger du såpass hastighet, kan du få det, men da er jo prisen en litt annen
<RoyK> de færreste av oss trenger linkspeed for alt vi gjør - det funker normalt greit som det gjør
<Aeyoun> Det står ingenting om noe av dette eller begrensninger i prisoversikten eller i generell informasjon de markedsfører seg med.
<RoyK> om overbooking eller begrensninger?
<RoyK> overbooking er fundamentalt i nettverkssammenheng
<RoyK> om du (som vi) har en 10Gbps uplink til svitsjer, så har du gjerne 100+ svitsjporter på 1Gbps
<RoyK> poenget er ikke at alle skal få linkspeed til enhver tid, men at det skal gå unna når det ikke er full trøkk
<RoyK> er det full trøkk, går det litt treigere, men om vi skulle levere 100Gbps til 100 1Gbps-lenker, hadde vi nok kasta bort penger
<RoyK> med sluttbrukere, er det større spredning i bruk, så da kan du fint overbooke 20x eller til og med 100x
<RoyK> kanskje mer
<Mathias> RoyK: vet du om eltele overbooker mye da?
<Mathias> mulig å ta en laaaang hastighetstest? sjekke om jeg hra fullt trøkk hele døgnet :P
<IvarB> bare last ned og legg til samtlige *buntu torrents etc det så skal vel det klare å makse linja di bra i noen timer
<IvarB> begge veier
<Mathias> har ikke mange gbene plass igjen på craptopen
<RoyK> Mathias: alle overbooker
<RoyK> 10x er snilt
<RoyK> 100x er mye
<IvarB> og uansett så har du privatlinje som tilsier at du må forvente deg noe begrenset hastighet fra tid til annen
<IvarB> du betaler jo tross alt bare 1/4 - 1/5 del av hva en bedrift ville betalt feks.
<IvarB> for samme linjen
<RoyK> selv aksess til bedrifter overbookes
<RoyK> der kanskje bare 10x
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> overbooking handler bare om å bruke tilgjenglig båndbredde
<RoyK> 1x får du bare på såkalt "mørkt fiber" hvor du leier fiber fra a-b
<RoyK> men selv der overbookes det fra ISP
<RoyK> det er så enkelt at ingen trenger wirespeed hele tida
<RoyK> med mindre du da har fiber fra a-b og bruker det bare selv
<Mathias> eller du er en isp, hehe
<Mathias> men se der
<Mathias> noe jeg ikke ville visst hvis det ikke hadde vært for kanalen
<RoyK> det blir som med vm-er - du gir en vm 1GB RAM, og du gjør det 16 ganger for 8GB minne
<RoyK> det blir som med kollektivtrafikk - om alle kjører tomme biler, tar det opp mye plass
<RoyK> bedre å booke fullt
<IvarB> du burde bli lærer, RoyK :)
<Mathias> kanskje jeg skal prøve å sette opp smokeping igjen
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, skal melde meg opp som student nå, ta pedagogikk ;)
<IvarB> :P
<Mathias> RoyK: noe mer vi burde vite om ispene?
<RoyK> ikke annet enn at jeg fikk beskjed fra isphuset.no at de ikke tillater irc-trafikk på sitt nett
<Mathias> what?!
<RoyK> noe som suger så gamperæv at jeg flytter serveren
<Mathias> hva slags bs er det?
<IvarB> hahaha
<Mathias> får så mye å gjøre neste gang jeg flyr sørover
<Mathias> første er å kappe en finger eller ti av de som ikke klarer å skrive forståelig norsk
<RoyK> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0347686/?ref_=tt_ov_wr
<RoyK> måtte bare sjekke bakgrunnen til en fyr jeg har snakka mye med, han bor i etasjen under
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> men da var det kveld - natta
<Mathias> såpass tidlig?
<Mathias> jaja, natta da :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-26
<Malinux> Aeyoun: how dare you.....
<Malinux> faktisk, saa har jeg ikke anal digital, men Canal Digital, men same shit. Ante ikke at jeg ikke har lov til aa drifte egen server
<Malinux> med canal digital
<Malinux> sitter paa tastatur med tyzsk oppsett. Er rart at der vi har z har de y og visa versa
<Malinux> tysk oppsett
<geirha> De bruker vel z mer enn y
<Malinux> geirha: det kan jo väre forklaringa
<Malinux> men er morro aa pröve andre tastaturoppsett, dvs. jeg kan jo bare bytte til norsk
<Malinux> men er paa maskinen til kjäresten, og han er Sveitser
<geirha> neste steg, dvorak
<Malinux> dvorak ?
<Malinux> hvordan kan canal digital oppdage at jeg har egen server? har hatt egen server siden 2010 ca
<Malinux> paa canal digital
<geirha> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_%28tastatur%29
<Malinux> hva er bakgrunnen for dvorak ?
<Malinux> hvordan kom man fram til det oppsettet?
<Malinux> ah, leste paa wiki naa
<Malinux> kanskje det er noe jeg kunne prövd. jeg har jo noen feil paa qwerty
<Malinux> dessuten saa er dagens vanlige oppsett fra den tiden man hadde skrivemaskiner og det var hensiktsmessig med en viss avstand i bokstavene man vanligvis brukte, ellers kunne skrivehastigheten bli for rask og maskinen hang seg opp
<IvarB> det vet alle, Malinux :P
<IvarB> -10 poeng for being obvious
<IvarB> welcome to QI
<IvarB> :P
<Malinux> :P
 * Malinux faar slutte med aa väre saa obvious
<Malinux> risikerer at jeg kommer ned i -100 poeng ganske raskt, og da ligger jeg daaaaaarlig ann
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan jo bare sette opp en snarvei for å bytte tastaturoppsett :)
 * RoyK bytter jevnlig mellom NO og US, siden US er så mye mer praktisk til programmering og sånt...
<Malinux> RoyK: det er bare aa trykke paa det sveitsiske flagget og bytte
<Malinux> sånn
<Malinux> :P
 * RoyK trykker cmd+space for å bytte
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> da kommer jeg til å få batteriene også som skulle fulgt med batterigrepet
<Malinux> :D
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> så trenger du bare solblender...
<Malinux> ja, + polariseringsfilter
<RoyK> plutselig ser den gamle 20D-en litt kulere ut ;)
<Malinux> finnes det overgang for 58mm til 77mm filter?
<Malinux> hehe :) jeg syntes den ser mer enn kul nok ut jeg
<Malinux> men pussig hvordan man blir oppfattet med batterigrep
<RoyK> size does matter :D
<Malinux> ikke for hvor fine bilder man får ;)
<RoyK> nei
<Malinux> og jeg er ikke opptatt av status
<RoyK> batterigrepet hjelper litt på hvordan du kan håndtere kameraet, da
<Malinux> men batterigrepet har 2 fordeler jeg liker. 1. lettere å holde stødig, spesielt når man tar på høykant
<Malinux> 2. mulighet for å ha lengere batteritid
<Malinux> nettopp
<RoyK> vertikalbilder uten grep er no driit
<Malinux> jepp
<RoyK> Malinux: ping
<Malinux> RoyK: ping pong
<pineappler> God dagen! :)
<RoyK> noen her som skal få med seg Richard Stallman på fredag?
<RoyK> det blir forresten ikke strømma på nett på grunn av klausuler han har bestemt. Han tillater kun bruk av åpne formater om han skal filmes, og det vil hverken NUUG eller mediaavdelinga på HiOA la seg binde til...
<Malinux> hihi, kult prinsipp
<Malinux> forøvrig. når på fredag er det? jeg har lyst å dra
<Malinux> hm, tror jegh arn oe støy på bildepnbrikka jeg. har en liten mørk flekk i bildene mine :S
<RoyK> sånt skjer...
<RoyK> hver gang du bytter objektiv, så kan det jo komme inn noe
<Malinux> ja :( irriterende
<RoyK> løsninga er å kjøpe kompaktkamera :D
<RoyK> meeen - litt vanskelig å få så bra blender på sånt, da
<RoyK> steike - UPSen vår i hovedserverrommet klager over at inverteren ikke virker
<RoyK> det betyr i praksis at den går i passthrough, sånn at hvis strømmen går nå, så sliter vi ørlittegranne
<RoyK> Malinux: vet du hva som er rakseste måte å komme seg fra trondheim sentrum og ut til uninett? de holder visst til i "miljøbygget" i cirka Abels gate 5
<pineappler> hehe
<Malinux> hm,var da faen til lagg her :S
<Malinux> hm, ser ut som lagget løste seg ved å koble seg til nettet på nytt
<Malinux> RoyK: ta en hvilken som helst flybuss, gå av på samfundet, bytt så til en hvilken som helst buss og gå av på professor broksgate
<Malinux> er vel 2 eller 3 holdeplasser unna samfundet
<Malinux> dit du skal er forøvrig rett ved siden av den gamle trikkehallen i Trondheim :)
<Malinux> eller en av de gamle
<RoyK> leste på uninett sine sider at det var 20 minutter å gå
<RoyK> så da er det kanskje like greit å ta beina fatt
<pineappler> Nå må snart norstat slutte å ringe meg
<Malinux> pineappler: jeg har jobbet for norstat. Jeg vil oppfordre alle til boikott av undersøkelsene også. De som jobber der har dårligere betalt enn hva som man vil anse som normal lønn
<Malinux> ellers er tipset som følger: vil du ikke bli oppringt av Norstat, be din telefonoperatør ikke selge nr til opplysning
<Malinux> altså få et sånt hemmelig nr
<Malinux> eller man ber teleoperatøren om ikke å gi nummeret til opplysningstjenestene for å være mer presis her
<pineappler> telenor? :P
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/hordaland/1.10928060 <-- greit du var tidlig ute ;)
<Mathias> hvis jeg noen gang blir til å herje med tastaturlayout blir det mellom qwerty og dvorak
<Malinux> RoyK: :D
<Malinux> hm, jeg har nettopp tømt søplekassa ( I Ubuntu) pga feilmelding i digikam om at jeg ikke får slettet mer fordi søplekassa er full.
<Malinux> så jeg slettet altså alt i trash manuelt, men samme melding
<Malinux> enn om det hadde skjedd i den analoge søplekassa
<RoyK> haha
<RoyK> Malinux: det kan ikke være at digikam har egen søplekasse?
<Malinux> hm, ser ikke sånn ut
<Malinux> hvilken path har trash, sånn i forhold til terminaltilgang
<Mathias> er det ikke .Trash-1000?
<Malinux> i home ?
<Malinux> finner ikke der i alle fall
<Mathias> i home ligger den i *sjekke*
<Malinux> finner den ikke i home hos meg
<Malinux> ah, i følge en tråd på launchpad, så skal den være i .local/share/Trash/files
<Mathias> jupp
<Malinux> men er helt tom
<Malinux> merkelich
<Malinux> den feilmeldingen altså
<Malinux> have you tried to force an unexpected reboot?
<Malinux> kanskje det kunne hjulpet :S
<Mathias> killall, høhø
<Mathias> men da skal jeg brette et Icosidodecahedron
<Malinux> er det et slags papirfly ?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> http://i4.ytimg.com/vi/M3MEZunaypg/0.jpg
<Mathias> en sånn jævel
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> eter 30 ark og tar en halvtime å brette
<IvarB> Mathias: du har for lite å gjøre
 * RoyK eter heller ting som smaker litt bedre
<pineappler> Malinux: Hvis man sier man ikke har tid mange nok ganger, ringer de alltid opp igjen da? :P
<Aeyoun> Malinux, de er ISPen din. De vet alt som går inn og ut gjennom veggen din.
<Malinux> pineappler: ja, om du sier du ikke er interessert, så ringer de ikke flere ganger på den undersøkelsen. Om man ikke tar den osv, så vil de prøve x antall ganger osv. Det er jo datamaskiner som tar seg av oppringing, og den som sitter ved tlf. registrerer forskjellige typer bortfall
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ja, I know...
<Malinux> men de har ikke kontaktet meg i alle fall
<pineappler> Malinux: Hva er nummeret ditt? :P
<pineappler> men hehe jeg skjønner :)
<pineappler> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKIu9yen5nc
<Aeyoun> Malinux, tja de kan da når som helst si opp abonnementet der. Så står du der med skjegget fult av postkasser og inget nett.
<pineappler> Kanskje jeg skal søke dette http://www.hioa.no/Studier/TKD/Bachelor/Ingenioerfag-data
<RoyK> kan det stemme at vi har nærmere 17k gyldige, ikke-spammende brukere på ubuntu.no?
<RoyK> pineappler: mye flinke folk der :)
 * RoyK jobber hos HiOA, men på IT, mot forskermiljøet og sånt
<pineappler> RoyK: Det så fristende ut :)
<RoyK> TKD-IT får et eget skap i det nye serverrommet (snart, når det står ferdig)
<RoyK> så blir det nok bra :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ping
<pineappler> «Poengg grenser ved siste opptak» hva vil det si?" kvote:alle"
<RoyK> på den sida?
 * RoyK aner at det vil si "skrivefeil og dårlig orddeling"
 * RoyK vurderer faktisk studiet for å få litt papirer på hva han kan
<RoyK> Malinux: ka-ping
<RoyK> pineappler: url til det der?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, syn?
<pineappler> RoyK: Ja på den siden, altså ord-delingen var min feil, men hva betyr det? :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: SYN NACK (ping bruker ikke TCP handshake :D)
<RoyK> pineappler: har du url til den?
<pineappler> RoyK: Denne http://www.hioa.no/Studier/TKD/Bachelor/Ingenioerfag-data
<RoyK> jo-erlend: vi har 16809 brukere med status 1 i databasen, noe jeg tror er "aktive"
<RoyK> pineappler: det betyr at det ikke er poengkrav
<jo-erlend> RoyK, oisann.
<Aeyoun> Jeg har flere hundre innloggingsforsøk mot SSH i timen mot en Ubuntu Server boks. Forsvarsforslag?
<pineappler> Tror jeg bare skal søke, det ville gitt mer motivasjon :)
<jo-erlend> Aeyoun, tja. Passord?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: apt-get install denyhosts
<RoyK> evt fail2ban
<RoyK> men denyhosts kan brukes med distribuerte svartelister
<RoyK> fail2ban er bare lokal
<jo-erlend> RoyK, status 1 sier meg veldig lite. Det er drupal du snakker om nå, ikke sant?
<RoyK> men igjen - som *standard* vil fail2ban bruker iptables, mens denyhosts som *standard* bruker /etc/hosts.deny. resultatet er imidlertid det samme
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja, prøver å forstå databasemodellen til drupal, men det er ikke gjort på 10 minutter - 93 tabeller der
<Aeyoun> RoyK: ingenting som bruker ufw? Ser for meg at ufw kan bli sur om jeg styrer med iptables direkte utenom den.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, :)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: nei, men bare bruk denyhosts
<RoyK> Aeyoun: den vil som standard kaste ut folk for ei uke (trur eg) om de prøver én gang å logge seg på som root (og det feiler) eller fem ganger som en vanlig bruker (men les konfigen - alt kan justeres)
<Aeyoun> Jeg synes alltid at denne virker så elegant. http://my.opera.com/TMS/blog/show.dml/194002
<RoyK> Aeyoun: det er triks for å gjøre det samme med iptables
<RoyK> ufw bruker jo iptables, du må bare legge til egne regler for det ufw ikke har støtte for
<Aeyoun> DenyHosts rapporterer en ukjent mengde data med denne tjeneren: http://stats.denyhosts.net/stats.html
<Aeyoun> Ikke helt ønskelig i grunn. For mye å sette seg inn i.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: bare om du setter den opp til å jobbe distribuert, noe som ikke er standard
<Aeyoun> RoyK, jasså? "ufw limit proto tcp in to any port 22"?
<Aeyoun> ufw-dokumentasjone har ingen god definisjon på keyworded limit. :-(
<RoyK> ok - visste ikke at den var der
<Aeyoun> SÃ¥ jeg har ikke brukt det.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: men denyhosts jobber bare lokalt med mindre du ber den om å gjøre noe annet
<Aeyoun> Never mind, dokumentasjonen er oppdatert siden sist:
<Aeyoun> ufw  supports  connection rate limiting, which is useful for protecting  against brute-force login attacks. ufw will deny connections if an  IP  address  has attempted to initiate 6 or more connections in the last 30  seconds. See  http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/187  for details. Typical usage is:  ufw limit ssh/tcp
<RoyK> mye lettere med "apt-get install denyhosts"
<RoyK> ;)
<Aeyoun> Eksemplet mitt over var feil. Skulle ha vært “ufw limit in proto tcp to any port 22”.
<RoyK> men du bør vel angi en terskelverdi?
<RoyK> eller er "limit" bare en greie for å gradvis begrense?
 * RoyK liker bedre denyhosts 
<Aeyoun> RoyK: limit hadde definisjonen 6 tilkoblinger per 30 sekunder i følge dokumentasjonen (refed above).
<RoyK> pineappler: drar til trondheim i morra for å jobbe mer med hvordan vi kan strømme forelesninger live og etter opptak
<RoyK> Aeyoun: --limit i iptables er en variabel
<RoyK> bare derfor jeg lurte
<RoyK> Aeyoun: jeg har brukt denyhosts noen år - det virker, og har få feil. den vanligste feilen er at jeg selv prøver å gjøre noe dumt, men da kan jeg hvitliste meg selv og dermed unngå at min IP blir svartelista
<Aeyoun> Blobb, blobb. Ser ut til at ufw i 12.10  ikke løser problemet jeg ser i loggene mine likevel. Ingen IPv6-støtte. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ufw/+bug/951462
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 951462 in ufw (Ubuntu Precise) "Add LIMIT rule for ipv6" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<RoyK> ipv6 er uansett noe kødd med tanke på sånt
<RoyK> siden du alltid har minst en /48-adresse og kan finne på mye rart fra de adressene
<RoyK> hverken fail2ban eller denyhosts har god ipv6-støtte
<RoyK> det burde være enkelt å skrive det i et høynivåspråk - så vidt jeg husker er både fail2ban og denyhosts skrevet i python
<RoyK> om du ser ørtogfjørti tilkoblinger (utfra log-parsing) komme fra et lite sett med ipv6-adresser, så er det jo bare å blokkere hele /48-blokka
<RoyK> evt /64-blokka om det går virkelig ille
<RoyK> men det blir det nok vanskelig å få til i kjernen
<Malinux> Aeyoun: tja, jeg har ikke noe skjegg, men skjønner jo hva du mener. Hm altså
<Malinux> pineappler: tror ikke du får nr mitt altså
<RoyK> ;)
<Aeyoun> Typen har det gøy med å klage inn Canal Digital for Forbrukerombudet. CD har en bredbåndstjenste på 100/10 Mbps som de kaller Giga. En gigabit er da tusen og ikke hundre? Bevist villedende markedsføring, if I ever saw it.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: det er kjipt som fy og skrive egne loggparsere. Stor risiko for å gjøre noe feil og stenge seg selv ute.
<RoyK> joda, men av og til er det nødvendig
<Aeyoun> En av grunnene til at jeg er skeptisk til portknockere.
<RoyK> noen må jo gjøre det først
<pineappler> RoyK: Når jeg søker på samordnaopptak skal jeg legge til min bakgrunn sant?
<pineappler> jeg har 3 årig vgs
<pineappler> Og snart forhåpentlighvis realfagkompetanse
<RoyK> pineappler: jeg har ikke engang studiekompetanse, men vil søke om realkompetanse
<RoyK> pineappler: det er masse folk i studieadministrasjonen eller -veildninga som kan hjelpe deg der
<RoyK> spør heller dem enn meg
<pineappler> Sender de en epost og spør da, hvis de ikke finnes på chat?
<RoyK> det er en sånn gammeldags greie som kalles telefon
<RoyK> tror den funker fremdeles
<pineappler> :)
<RoyK> de vil vel ha vitnemål og sånt
<RoyK> bortsett fra det, bør det være greit
<Aeyoun> Dropp utdanning og gjør noe vettugt/praktisk istedenfor.
<pineappler> Men vitnemål, ligger ikke det i systemet?
<iorweth> Nei, du må sende det selv.
<pineappler> ok, må finne det da
<iorweth> Hva skal du søke på?
<pineappler> iorweth: Lyst til å prøve http://www.hioa.no/Studier/TKD/Bachelor/Ingenioerfag-data
<RoyK> Aeyoun: utdanning er en grei start for å komme seg inn i arbeidslivet ;)
<iorweth> Der har jeg også søkt.
 * RoyK skal nok også søke der
<iorweth> Det er litt rart at de krever så mye matte for å komme inn.
<RoyK> det er jo endel matte i faget
<RoyK> skal du forstå binær algebra, så trenger du litt
<Aeyoun> Lag heller en app som blir lastet ned av millioner. Konsulter kommuner i Ubuntu-migrasjon. Mye verdiskapning som ikke krever annet en wits and brains.
<iorweth> Joda, men hvis en velger en "tilsvarende" linje i UK så krever de ikke det....
<Aeyoun> Jeg bare påpeker at det finnes alternativer. ;-)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: selv om du har jobba i flere år, så er det mange som ser negativt på at du ikke har utdannelse
<RoyK> tro meg på det
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Jeg er da klar over at det er enkelte som ikke liker at man ikke følger saueflokken,
<iorweth> Ja, "enkelte"
<RoyK> Aeyoun: prøver bare å si at det gjør ting enklere - i tillegg lærer du faktisk noe på sånne skoler
<iorweth> Også er det dokumentasjon på at du kan
<RoyK> jeg er autodidakt - selvlært - men jeg kommer nok til å melde meg opp på ingeniørstudiet uansett
<RoyK> siden som selvlært, lærer man ting på en annen måte
<RoyK> så kan det forhåpentligvis gå begge veier når jeg en dag begynner å studere - jeg lærer læreren litt, og lærer endel selv
<Aeyoun> iorweth, en sekk med penger er dokumentasjon på at du har oppnådd noe. ;-P
<RoyK> det koster ikke noe å studere på hioa.no
<Aeyoun> Jeg ble veldig sur etter å ikke ha fått vitnemålet mitt. Hadde tatt engelsk som privatist (språklæreren var sterkt dyslektisk, så jeg følte opplegget på skolen var veldig bortkastet). Fant ut i ettertid at kurset rådgiver på skolen hadde meldt meg på var feil kurskode; så jeg fikk ikke vitnemål. Bare en filleforskjell (jeg tok 17.2 istedenfor 17.1.2 eller noe sånt.)
 * Aeyoun er en bitter mann som bærer nag lenge
 * RoyK gir Aeyoun en øl
<Aeyoun> Nei, takk. Cøliaker. ;-P
<hjd> Aeyoun: angående ssh, jeg regner med du bruker nøkler til  å logge inn slik at du kan skru av passordinnlogging ol. slik at de bruteforcerne ikke kommer så langt uansett?
 * Aeyoun insert generic joke about morrabrød og glutenallergi 
<Aeyoun> hjd, nei. Passordbasert. Bruker så mange enheter/dingser at nøkler ble for strevsomt.
<hjd> :(
<hjd> Ok, skjønnet
<hjd> *r
<Aeyoun> …og vmer, nettbrett, telefoner, …
<Aeyoun> Brått finner jeg ut at jeg må innom en maskin hjemme fra en hvvilkårligskin på testlabben…. Jeg prøvde intenst, men det ble for mye styr.
<Aeyoun> YubiKey fra YubiCo hadde vært kult! :-D Men fungerer dårlig med USB-pinner mot telefoner.
<hjd> Om du ikke har gjort det, kan du jo deaktivere innlogging som root iallefall. Sikkert et par andre ting som kan konfigureres for å låse ned ting du ikke trenger/bruker, uten at jeg kommer på noe mer i farta...
<pineappler> Sendt mail nå, så får vi se
<RoyK> Aeyoun: pineappler om hva?
<RoyK> om du har studiekompetanse og de mattekravene, bør det duge
 * RoyK lurer på om han kan få ta den ingeniørutdanninga uten mattefagene, etter nærmere 20 år i bransjen...
<iorweth> Har du noen annen høgskole utdanning RoyK?
<RoyK> jeg har yrkesfaglig videregåendeutdanning
<RoyK> ikke noe mer
<RoyK> men jeg kan endel ;)
<iorweth> Det virker som om de ser ganske svart-hvit på det.
<RoyK> får se
<iorweth> For min del så skal jeg søke på 3-semestergreia - mangler -r2
<Aeyoun> Jeg lurer på om Skandiabanken gir lykkepiller til alle telefonsvarende ansatte. De høres så utrolig joviale og glade ut.
 * Aeyoun lurer på om han hadde blitt like lykkelig av å svare bankkunder på deres spørsmål om Java hver dag
<IvarB> Aeyoun: hehe
<Aeyoun> Svindeleksempel 3: «På grunn av våre nyeste svindelforsøk, ble følgende IP adresser registrert:» https://www.skandiabanken.no/Oss/Sikkerhet/Phishing1/
<Aeyoun> Litt for ærlige svindlere, kanskje.
<IvarB> "heeeei! (.. jeg fikk nettopp orgasme)
<IvarB> orker ikke sånne folk
<IvarB> hehe ja
<IvarB> kanskje dem røyker hasj hele dagen
<IvarB> da blir du jo passe jovial
<Aeyoun> That could be.
<IvarB> hadde vært så genialt om det var tillatt
<IvarB> som smertestillende etc
<IvarB> TENK så rolige folk hadde vært da
<Aeyoun> Jeg har snakket med dem to ganger denne uken, og en gang til ganske nylig. De høres veldig lykkelige og pene ut alle jeg har snakket med. Sterk kontrast til vanlig telefonsuppertopplevelse.
<RoyK> ja, før de brukte det mer...
<Aeyoun> «Ja, det er Birgitte Bitterson. Hva faen vil du, pøbel!?»
<RoyK> IvarB: det blir som med alt annet - om du bruker det mye, blir du avhengig...
<IvarB> det er nå så
<Aeyoun> Skandiabanken har en PGP-nøkkel på kontaktsiden sin! :-D Fine menneskene.
<IvarB> men hvor skadelig er hasj/marjuana kontra feks virkestoffene i Paralgin Forte?
<IvarB> paralgin inneholder paracetamol som metaboliserer til morfin...
<IvarB> å DET er jo IKKE avhengighetsskapende i det heletatt ;)
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> paralgin forte inneholder kodein
<RoyK> som omdannes til morfin i kroppen
<RoyK> paracet er bare paracetamol, det er greit
<RoyK> kodein er noen hakk røffere
<RoyK> og opiater er ganske avhengighetsskapende uansett hva du tror ;)
<IvarB> oops mente kodein ja
<RoyK> men du skal ta mye PF for å bli avhengig - det samme med cannabisstoffer
<RoyK> men opiater er uansett mye mer potente enn cannaboider
<IvarB> da er vi enige da :)
<RoyK> ja, om det, men det betyr ikke at cannabis er som en grønnsakssalat
<RoyK> folk blir avhengig av det også
<RoyK> IvarB: om du leker litt med ymse greier, så hold deg i hvert fall borte fra benzo
<Mathias> og heroin, det folka som jobber på nav bruker
<RoyK> opiater er noe dritt
<RoyK> men som i alle sammenhenger, er det (mis)brukere av alle stoffer i alle samfunnslag
<Mathias> nesten alle*
<RoyK> nei, alle
<RoyK> jeg kjenner folk i full jobb som røyker H
<RoyK> det er ikke hyggelig, men sånt skjer
<RoyK> det er folk som er i full jobb som skyter pepper og H og gudene vet hva det er
<RoyK> så ikke sett folk i bås
<RoyK> men ikke misforstå meg - de har det ikke så bra når de er på den greia der
<Aeyoun> Jeg trodde hjemmedyrket sopp var det de kule gutta dreiv med for tiden.
<Aeyoun> Oh, dæven. Jeg flytter jo. Uhm. Er det noen norske tilbydere som selger backup-MX? Jeg trenger bare den tjenesten (noen dager eller potensielt uker under flyttingen).
<hjd> Hm, UDS vil være hyppigere og kun online i fremtiden... http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months
<jho_> god kveld..
<hjd> god aften :)
<jho_> noen som har en ide til enkel instalasjon av Win......... uten å fucke til alt  når man har ubuntu på hele disken??
<hjd> Tja, tommelfingerregelen er å installere Windows først, siden Ubuntu tar mer hensyn til at det kan befinne seg andre operativsystem der fra før av. Det høres ikke ut som et alternativ her dog...
<hjd> jho_: Men hva er det du skal bruke Windows-installasjonen til, vil en virtuell maskin være et alternativ?
<jho_> jeg trenger bare windowswen til å kjøre regnskaps prog og netflix.. så virt kan vel fuinke sikkert??
<jho_> beklager skrivinga.. er ikke helt vandt til tastene på denna planken..
<RoyK> bruk en vm
<jho_> ok.. men der stoppa den faglige kompetansen min..
<jho_> vm??4
<hjd> Var det ikke noen som fikk til å kjøre netflix på Ubuntu? Har ikke prøvd selv, så vet ikke hvor tungvindt det er å få til.
<jho_> silver shitt funker dårlig i denne verden..
<hjd> Virtuell maskin. Kort fortalt bruker du et program som lager en "datamaskin" som gjør at du kan kjøre et annet operativsystem i et vanlig vindu.
<jho_> ok..
<jho_> detta har jeg aldri prøvd..
<hjd> Virtualbox er veldig enkelt og rett frem å bruke. :)
<Mathias> kan anbefale virtualbox jeg og :P
<Mathias> veldig fancy integrering av mus/tastatur
<hjd> Mathias: "fancy"?
<Mathias> i forhold til et par av de andre, ja
<hjd> jho_: Virtualbox er tilgjenglig i programvaresenteret. http://www.hardware.no/artikler/guide_virtualisering/41459/5 er en kort innføring i hvordan du legger til en ny maskin, mens http://www.hardware.no/artikler/guide_virtualisering/41459/2 sier litt om virtualisering generelt.
<hjd> Ellers er det bare å spørre hvis du står fast eller lurer på noe.
<hjd> Mathias: Ok, bortsett fra at jeg såvidt har testet virt-manager har jeg stort sett brukt vbox.
<jho_> detta ser da fryktelig lovende ut
<jho_> taker så langt..
<hjd> jho_: bare hyggelig. Jeg tar kvelden akkurat nå, men det er flere her inne som har erfaring med Virtualbox.
<jho_> antivirus osv?? på samme måte som på en vanlig pc??
<jho_> går det ann å få WB til å kjøre i full skjerm??
<IvarB> windowsbox?
<Aeyoun> jho_, virtualbox kjører fint i fullskjerm.
<Aeyoun> Vær obs på at om du har lite dedisert grafikkminne kan opplevelsen være noe crap.
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-27
<Aeyoun> Jeg har åtte IP-ranges med 10360 loggin forsøk hver. Jeg burde kanskje ha skrudd på ufw limit på port 22 noe tidligere.
<Aeyoun> Alt fra Kina og Taiwan.
<fyksen> Lønner det seg ikke å skrifte ssh til noe annet enn port 22 fra eksternt nett?
<fyksen> Aeyoun, :)
<Aeyoun> Om noen skulle være interessert i å se over hvor mange forsøk de har på egne maskiner: https://gist.github.com/Aeyoun/5043767
<Aeyoun> fyksen: jeg tror `ufw limit in proto tcp to any port 22` egentlig bør være nok. Et port-knocking opplegg er vel mer verdifullt enn å bare endre ett portnummer uansett. Endrede portnummere kan en portscan raskt finne fram til.
<fyksen> Enig. Dog scanner vel ikke de bottene som prøver seg på random ssh innlogging  etter andre porter? Trodde disse botene som regel bare prøvde tilfeldige IPer på port 22. Om de får "feil passord" svar, prøver de å "brutforce"?
<fyksen> Aeyoun, Her er det godt mulig jeg har feil altså, så ikke ta mitt ord for det :P
<Aeyoun> Tja, en som targeter deg har større sannsynlighetf or å lykkes enn en bot.
<Aeyoun> Jeg blir iallfall portscannet til stadighet. Men har ikke sett etter mønstere på attacks vs. scans. Så bevist på dette har jeg ikke vært.
<fyksen> Jepps, men med flytting av porten så minsker man også load på servern fra boter. For om man kjører ufw, så må serveren fortsatt "se" på IP adressen?
<Aeyoun> En kineser som prøver å relaye 1850 epost gjennom meg per dag. Spenstig.
 * Aeyoun blokkerer IPen
<fyksen> Ja, men serveren må fortsatt se på hvilen IP innloggingsforsøket kommer fra.
<Aeyoun> fyksen: for epost må man jo opperer på port 25. resten av verden vil bare snakke med deg der.
<Aeyoun> fysken: for SSH kan man obscure noe, ja. Det forutsetter at man etter flere år greier å huske om det er scp eller ssh som har -P eller -p.
<Aeyoun> Noe jeg aldri ser ut til å mestre.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: du har vel ikke et .xxx-domene pekende mot boksen?
<Aeyoun> Mathias: Jeg er den stolte eier av daniel.priv.no. :-)
<Aeyoun> Tror dog det er aliaset xmpp.priv.no som trekker interessen. :-P
<Mathias> en venn av meg har et .xxx domene pekende mot boksen sin
<Mathias> sinnsvakt masse trafikk og dritt fra kina
<Aeyoun> Mathias: tøs.xxx?
<Mathias> nau
<Aeyoun> Jeg ble så skuffet over at tøs.no var opptatt. :-( Sjekka her om dagen.
<Mathias> <etternavnet mitt>.no er også tatt, sånn fyi
<fyksen> Jeg var så "heldig" og fikk etternavnet mitt .me Dog ser det kanskje mer "legit" ut med .priv.no for Ola Nordmann
<Aeyoun> Jeg er en privatperson i Norge. priv.no makes sense.
<Aeyoun> fungerer på engelsk også.
<Mathias> men skal fortsette på Icosidodecahedronet mitt
 * Aeyoun går å leter etter sengen sin
<fyksen> Aeyoun, priv.no er 4 bokstaver og et punktum mer å skrive doh.
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wqajv1w6gp8vvki/2013-02-27%2002.26.56.jpg
<Mathias> er litt arbeid
 * pineappler får ikke sove
<fyksen> Malinux,  haha, hva er så planen med flyene? :P
<fyksen> Mathias, Woops, litt i ivrigste laget med "tabbinga" der gitt.
<Mathias> hvilke fly?
<Mathias> du "tabbet" deg ut
<Mathias> mente det ikke så bokstavelig da
<fyksen> Woops, strømbrudd.. Var også litt i raskeste laget med "tabbinga" på forrige melding Mathias
<Mathias> [02:41:31] < Mathias> hvilke fly?
<Mathias> [02:41:41] < Mathias> du "tabbet" deg ut
<Mathias> mulig jeg har litt for mange takkete papirballer i lufta
<fyksen> hahahaha!
<Mathias> også rett etter quitten din
<fyksen> Jeg trodde det var papirfly det var på bildet?
<Mathias> [02:43:36] < Mathias> mente det ikke så bokstavelig da
<Mathias> er ikke papirfly
<fyksen> Ahh, hva er det da? :p
<Mathias> jeg skal si om noen minutter
<Mathias> er snart ferdig med å stable den sammen
<fyksen> Hehe
<fyksen> blir bra!
<Mathias> jeg sklir jo mot insomnia-perioden min så må ha noe å gjøre :P
<fyksen> Får håpe jeg er roligere med tabben, og gutta jeg bor med ikke prøver seg på støvsuging og mikrobølgeovnen samtidig, så får jeg det med meg ;)
<pineappler> godt det er flere som har insomnia-periode :)
<pineappler> Om det skal ses på som noe positivt.. :p
<fyksen> Hehe, ser ut som vi lager en liten "klubb" her nå så :p
<Mathias> skjer etter hver mørketid og slutter når mørketiden begynner
<Mathias> i mørketiden er det dvale-tid
<Mathias> /koma
<pineappler> hehe
<pineappler> HÃ¥per det snart blir sommertid igjen
<pineappler> jeg googla noe og fikk en misstanke om hva han lager
<Mathias> ikke si det :P
<pineappler> ok :P
<pineappler> hehe
<fyksen> Ahh, alltid hater spoilere.. Har nesten vondt for å se på trailere, for noen sier for mye..
<Mathias> trailere er noe herk
<pineappler> nå måtte jeg google spoiler, for det satt på tunga, men snakker du om spoilere på kjøretøy nå? hehe
<pineappler> Hva går på tv'en Mathias ?
<Mathias> derren brown
<fyksen> Haha. Jeg har ikke noe stort problem med de på bilene nei :p
<pineappler> fyksen: ok :D
<Mathias> trailere har de beste bilsetene btw
<fyksen> Haha, det har de..
<pineappler> Hva slags trailere snakka du om a? :P
<pineappler> spoilere!* :P
<fyksen> Hehe, tenkte på spoilere, ting som kan fortelle noe om filmen eller andre ting, før jeg har sett filmen
<fyksen> Altså om noen sier "Humlesnurr dør" før jeg har sett de siste Harry Potter filmene
<pineappler> ah sånn ja
<fyksen> SÃ¥ spoiler han filmen for meg : p
<fyksen> Spoiler som i ødelegger I guess :p
<pineappler> hehe, spolerer filmen for deg :P
<fyksen> Right on!
 * pineappler skriver en setning... (som kommer snart)
<pineappler> Jeg drikker brus. (/me drikker fanta)
<pineappler> :L
<fyksen> Haha, nydelig
 * Mathias drikker noisy og pepsi
 * fyksen drikker Fun saft og lurer på om noen av dere spiller Starcraft..
<Mathias> jeg spiller minecraft, teller det? :P
<fyksen> Haha close, but no sigar
 * pineappler spiller ingen av dela :P
 * pineappler på finne seg et nytt nick snart..
<Mathias> hmm
<pineappler> Har du funnet en oppskrift på den brettinga Mathias ?
<fyksen> Hehe, hvorfor Pineappler egentlig? :P
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> krever 30 ark btw
<Mathias> og muligens en skarp kniv
<fyksen> Holy cow : o
<pineappler> Fordi pineapple var opptatt, dagens vits
<Mathias> tar ca 35 ark om du prøver å rive
<pineappler> :P
<pineappler> Mathias: Skikkelig prosjekt med andre ord?
<Mathias> tja
<Mathias> har lagd 5-6 sånne
<Mathias> 3,5 med a4-ark
<Mathias> 1 med a3
<Mathias> og en stooor jævel med a2
<pineappler> tøft :P
<fyksen> haha, jeg lurer på hva det er!!!!
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zi3yv8e5zbrg9fl/2013-02-27%2003.10.07.jpg
<fyksen> What kind of sorcery is this? :o Ser den slik ut fra alle kanter?
<fyksen> Har du klipset de sammen på et vis, eller bare brettet + kniv for å sette de inni hverandre?
<pineappler> wow awesome!
<Mathias> eneste man trenger kniven til er å få a4-arkene kvadratiske
<Mathias> og til å få lagd brettene ordentlig
<Mathias> herper neglene mine helt hvis jeg skulle gjort det på alle :P
<fyksen> Oi nice..  :)
<fyksen> Hehe, ser den : )
<pineappler> Det må ha tatt en hel del tid å lage alle de? :P
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> best hvis man er to
<Mathias> tok meg vel 2 timer arbeid
<Mathias> er man to klarer man alt på 40 min
<pineappler> imponerende :P
<fyksen> Hehe, hva gjør du med den etterpå? Henger de fra taket?
<Mathias> atm er den en fancy flaskeholder
<pineappler> Skolen begynner 0815 for meg
<Mathias> men da skal jeg hive meg på neste prosjekt
<Mathias> bare 30 fler moduler å lage
<pineappler> (Mathias har med andre ord ikke tenkt å sove) :P
<Mathias> og viser seg at maskinen har et eller annet jordingsproblem så den er statisk, perfekt for papir :P (baksiden av skjermen er av metall)
<Mathias> fuck soving
<pineappler> Jeg joiner den.
<fyksen> Haha, nydelig
<pineappler> Fysikklærern min heter jo Leif :P
<fyksen> Jeg prøver meg litt på skjermopptak av spill nå, er ikke så greit å vite hva slags codec eks.eks. man ska velge når man er ubevandret :P
<Mathias> fint at jeg nå sitter med 55 små kvadratiske ark
<Mathias> h264 i mkv-kontainer burde vel funke fint
<Mathias> må bare elske det themet jeg har i ubuntu, gjør tilogmed about:blank svart :D
<Mathias> så mye lettere for øynene
<pineappler> hehe, hørt om f.lux? :P
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> prøver å bruke det nå
<Mathias> funker ikke helt optimalt
<Mathias> må huske å trykke på "preview" hver halvtime for at den skal steppe ned/opp
<pineappler> å?
<Mathias> den "låser" seg på en måte
<pineappler> åja:P
<Mathias> noe som ikke er hjelpsomt
<pineappler> Er det komplisert å programmere noe med opengl?
<pineappler> mon tro
<Mathias> ooo
<Mathias> redshift
<Mathias> funker jo faktisk
<pineappler> what?
<Mathias> open source versjon av f.lux
<pineappler> åja, nice
<Mathias> tven sin lysstyrke står på minimum, i modus "warm 2" og pc-skjermen er på full styrke men ekstremt varm
<pineappler> Programmerer du i c++?
<fyksen> HVa tror dere om denne "ultrabooken"? Skal fungere bra med Ubuntu.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQqwmQ8Qrs8
<fyksen> Dell xps 2
<fyksen> 12*
<Mathias> pineappler: nei
<Mathias> arr
<Mathias> hater når folk ikke klipper vekk reklamen fra opptakene sine
<Mathias> pineappler: eneste av programmering jeg kan er litt python-syntaks :P
<pineappler> ok
<Mathias> mye alkoholreklame i uk, ihvertfall på "gamle" klipp
<Mathias> 4 ølreklamer
<Mathias> av 6 reklamer
<pineappler> Er ganske fersk på c++ sjøl, må begynne å praktisere :P
<Mathias> herregud den reklamen er rar
<pineappler> hehe
<pineappler> Litt trøtt men
<pineappler> :P
<pineappler> Vet ikke om jeg forstår dette med pekere 100 percent enda, men får vel studere det litt mer :P
<pineappler> Lett å gå i surr :P
<Mathias> nytt tastatur om t: -~00:08:30:00
<pineappler> Skal prøve å få laptopen til å bruke minst mulig strøm :P
<Mathias> installer jupiter og sleng den i power save :P
<pineappler> Skulle likt om den våknet etter hibernate, skjermen er kun svart
<IvarB> morn
<MrCleanWithHair> Jeg er i bil? or Jeg i bil?
<brik_> går det an?!
<MrCleanWithHair> I don't know
<brik_> åja, du spør
<MrCleanWithHair> brik_, I'm trying to makes sense of this language and despite it's seemingly simple rules for grammar, some things escape me. like how google thinks those two mean the same thing, but one doesn't have a verb?
<brik_> MrCleanWithHair: jeg er i en bil - I'm in a car, jeg er i bilen - I'm in the car
<brik_> the 2nd does not make sense
<MrCleanWithHair> google lies, which is what I thought
<brik_> the first makes more sense, but it still incorrect
<brik_> is*
<MrCleanWithHair> yes yes, it needs and an article or to be a definite noun
<MrCleanWithHair> brik_, thank you for your verifying that you can never trust translate.google.com to verify your understanding. and on that note, I'm not sure why anyone speaks English with its insane grammar, spelling, etc
<brik_> hehe :)
<brik_> google translate is good if you just want to make sure you're getting the point of what is being said, but not for grammar
<MrCleanWithHair> brik_, it took me about 2 weeks to find something useful on grammar, I had to ask google for present continuous case + norwegian
<MrCleanWithHair> but now that I've found a resource, it seems bizarrely simple
<brik_> what resource is that?
<MrCleanWithHair> http://www.unilang.org/course.php?res=72#ci-l3presentverbs was the first
<brik_> maybe this is useful: http://pavei.cappelendamm.no/
<brik_> it's for the book they use at the Norwegian courses here
<MrCleanWithHair> thats amazing
<MrCleanWithHair> like legitimately amazing
<Aeyoun> Mathias: pineappler: Jeg får hverken Redshift eller f.lux til å fungere på Linux. :-( Brukte f.lux lenge på Macen. Har kanskje noe med at jeg ikke har ordnet sånn at jeg ikke har smurfer på YouTube.
<Aeyoun> fyksen: +1 på StarCraft
<MrCleanWithHair> brik_, would a pm be reasonable?
<brik_> MrCleanWithHair: go ahead
<Malinux> fyksen: planen med flyene må være å fly etterpå :)
<Mathias> smurfetube?
<pineapplerM> Har ikke fått noe svar-mail av skolen jeg sendte spørsmål til.
<RoyK> pineappler: ring dem, da
<jho_> Hei..
<iorweth> Hei
<jho_> Noen som er gode på feil meldinger?.
<jho_> Jeg sitter på en i pad. Så ber over med treg tekst..
<Mathias> iNettfjøl?
<jho_> Jeg forsøkte i går å kjøre win virituelt på maskina med w.box. Mentometerknappene til atjegmå ha inn Windows på maskina på skikkelig vis i stede..
<Mathias> når jeg kommer hjem kan jeg fint guide deg
<Mathias> sitter på legekontoret nå
<jho_> Nå når jeg forsøker installasjonen får jeg blooooooscreen med teksten. Det er oppdaget etproblem og win er avsluttet for århundre skade. Utfør virus sjekk. Fjern alle nylig installerte harddisk stasjoner drivere osv..
<RoyK> jho_: hva er feil på meldingene?
<RoyK> eller var det feilmeldinger du snakka om? ;)
<jho_> Kontroller at har disk stasjonene osv erriktig avsluttet..og start maskinen på nytt..
 * RoyK aner NM i orddeling
<Mathias> bruker du virtuell harddisk eller en partisjon på en eksisterende?
<iorweth> Særskrivingsfeil*
<jho_> Jo nm blir det på pad... Space tasten er ikke helt med meg..
<Mathias> nm i ipad
<jho_> Nei. For å forsøke rette på det problemet la jeg hjemme mappa over på ekstern disk og starta på nytt.. Installerte ubuntu igjen på hele disken.
<jho_> Men samme meldingen..
<jho_> Mulig jeg bør kjøre fra minne penn og formatere hele disken?
<Mathias> det har lite med saken å gjøre egentlig
<Mathias> en nok windows som maser om den virtuelle disken
<jho_> Ok.. Og hvordan får jeg fjerna den?.
<Mathias> bare å slette den, men har du søkt opp et par windowns i vbox-howto's?
<jho_> Nei..
<Mathias> kan anbefale deg å gjøre det, windows er vel bare kresen
<pineappler> RoyK: Liker ikke å ringe, syns det er lettere å kommunisere via mail :P
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> du er akkurat som meg
<jho_> Men jeg tenker at jeg skulle gjøre det enkelt å instalere win på en del avisen uten wb.. Det må da gå det..
<Mathias> sender heller mail og venter et par dager istedet for å ringe
<Mathias> en del av-isen?
<jho_> Og forsåvidt være enklere? Blir ikke den virtuelle disken borte når man formatert disken?
<Mathias> jo
<jho_> Sporty.. PÃ¥ endel av disken
<Mathias> kqn alltids dual-boote
<Mathias> kan*
<jho_> Detvar da tanken. Men når jeg nå prøver å gjøre dette dukker denne berømte feil meldingen opp..
<Mathias> spark den i skrittet og løp
<Mathias> neida
<jho_> Hehe
<Mathias> er det en "genuin" windvd du har?
<jho_> Ja tja nei..
<Mathias> brent selv?
<jho_> En xp cd med serv tre..
<RoyK> pineappler: sier bare at det kan ta litt kortere tid - ofte er det mye å gjøre og epost kommer sist i rekka, mens om du ringer, så får du svar med en gang
<iorweth> Det er viktig å ikke gjøre det for lett.
<jho_> Ja. Men den har funket på annen maskin i dag. Og ble brukt i natt på virituelt maskin...
<jho_> Feil meldinga kommer ikke før et godt stykke ut i installeringa.
<Mathias> last ned memtest86 og prøv med den
<jho_> Venter i spenning....
<jho_> Men fikk jeg memtest på minne penna.. Nei..
<jho_> Noen som har laga bootbar minnepennen med memtest før?
<RoyK> jho_: du trenger ikke det
<RoyK> memtest86 ligger jo på installasjonsmediet
<RoyK> velg "check memory"
<RoyK> "test memory" evt
<jho_> Se der ja.. Det var litt for enkelt..
<jho_> Faild
<RoyK> derrja
<jho_>  Må ta vinterferie barna.. Skal bare hive de ut så er jeg her igjen..
<RoyK> om du har en ren pensel og noe sprit, kan du prøve å rense kontaktene på minnebrikkene og på hovedkortet
<RoyK> det kan ofte holde
<RoyK> ikke bruk aceton...
<RoyK> ikke bruk whitespririt heller
<iorweth> Hva skjer om en bruker aceton?
<RoyK> isopropanol eller rødsprit bør funke
<RoyK> iorweth: det tar plasten
<RoyK> plasten går i oppløsning
<iorweth> Skjønner
<RoyK> ikke det du vil ;)
<RoyK> og whitesprit inneholder fett
<RoyK> noe som heller ikke er så bra
<jho_> Helle.. Da er jeg tilbake..
<jho_> På memorandum testen får jeg Accuracy not close enough. 88.00
<jho_> Total 1802568kb og 2048000 kb DMI
<jho_> Det skal vel ikke kvalifisere til full rens?
<pineappler> RoyK: Fikk svar nå, og det var bare å søke. Men fikk ikke noe svar på hvor vanskelig det var å komme inn på programmet karakter sett :P
<iorweth> Var det den du sendte i går?
<iorweth> Poenggrense ved siste opptak Ordinær kvote: alle
<iorweth> Kvote for førstegangsvitnemål: alle
<pineappler> iorweth: Det betyr at jeg kommer inn?
<iorweth> Det betyr at alle i fjor kom inn
<pineappler> Ja, men det er bra :)
<iorweth> Linja har ikke vært fyllt opp på noen år, så med mindre det er veldig mange flere søkere enn det pleier, så kommer du inn.
<iorweth> (uanseet)
<pineappler> Jeg har iallefall NITH å søke også, og der kan jeg søke så sent som når jeg får svar fra hioa tror jeg :)
<iorweth> Jaja, de har jo løpende opptak og de sliter med å fylle alle plassene.
<pineappler> Blir spennende :)
<iorweth> Har du søkt mange plasser?
<pineappler> Nei, bare der foreløpig
<iorweth> Ok
<pineappler> brb middag
<jho_> RoyK: hvis det er differansen på memtesten som er problemet. Hvordan kan det ha seg at jeg lett installerer ubuntu men ikke win..shitt en.?
<Malinux> er biosen satt på legacy os eller evt. noe annet rart?
<jho_> Aner ikke.. Kan jo sjekke det da..
<jho_> USB legacy support?
<jho_> Disk saneitizier.
<jho_> Hjelper vel fryktelig lite..
<jho_> Jeg finner ikke noen andre bios instillinger som kan si noe om legacy.
<RoyK> jho_: flaks
<jho_> Hva var flaks?
<RoyK> jho_: den minnetesten er OS-uavhengig
<jho_> det skjønner jeg.. Men jeg fatter ikke hvorfor den minne forskjellen er viktigere for win enn ubuntu..
<jho_> Ubuntu går jo som f.........
<jho_> Jeg kjenner jeg blir ufattelig drit lei alt som Microsoft har funnet opp av komplisert driiit..
<jho_> Lurer litt på om xp kan slite litt med fil systemet som er på disken etter ubuntu og tolker det som virus
<RoyK> om noen her ikke har lest Cory Doctorows bok Little Brother, les den! Om noen her allerede har lest den, kast dere over Homeland som nå ligger ute (jeg kjøpte sånn utgave av døde trær)
<RoyK> (etterfølgeren)
<jho_> RoyK: noen tanker..
<Mathias> vanskelig å holde styr på nettverkene :s
<jho_> Ååå?
<Mathias> 4 nettverk
<Mathias> 3 av dem har services
<jho_> Da mangler du det siste.... Hehe
<jho_> Sett i serv..
<Mathias> har gjort det
<Mathias> er bare en av de som er så forbanna spesiell
<jho_> SÃ¥nn gammel med Svein og snor start?
<jho_> Sveiv mener jeg..
<Mathias> nesten
<jho_> Er arbeidsgiveren nostalgisk kansje;)
<Mathias> noe sier meg at snusboksen ikke er egnet som pcmus
<jho_> Men den er like god som hvilken som helst mus..
<Mathias> prøvde i 2 min på å finne ut hvorfor den ikke funket -.-
<Mathias> ting i wine har vel tilgang på usb-enheter?
<jho_> Ja.. Det mener jeg da sikkert. Ikke det at jeg bruker mye tid på wine..
<Mathias> skulle liksom bruke det programmet som fulger med tastaturet
<Mathias> men neeeeeida
<Mathias> vil faen ikke starte
<Mathias> eller, det starter, jeg får opp et ikon i notification-baren og alt er grået ut i høyreklikk
<Mathias> brb, snøvle opp winutedoen
<jho_> Noe drit.. Finnes det ikke drivér til det?
<Aeyoun> Mathias: ja? alle på YouTube har fått blå hud.
<jho_> Smurfemorro..
<Mathias> deaktiver hw accel.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: tipper du har nvidia-skjermkort?
<Malinux> står noe her: http://sw-planet.blogspot.no/2012/04/fix-blue-people-on-flash-videos-without.html
<fyksen> heihei
 * fyksen Da ble det kvelden for meg!
<Mathias> :o
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-28
<MrCleanWithHair> anyone willing to answer a question about norwegian?
<IvarB> MrCleanWithHair...
<IvarB> lol
<IvarB> noen som har opplevd at et screen vindu "fryser"?
<IvarB> du kan veksle mellom det og andre, men du får ikke gjort noe i det
<geirha> kan hende du har sendt stop (Ctrl+S) til det..?
<geirha> I så fall vil Ctrl+Q løse det
<IvarB> muligens
<IvarB> hm
<geirha> mulig du må bruke ctrl+a også
<IvarB> Ctrl+S er vel split ?
<IvarB> erm
<IvarB> crt+a S
<Aeyoun> Kan man bruke Windowsene i modern.ie til annet enn IE?
<Aeyoun> Microsoft tilbyr VMer med Internet Explorer. Men det må jo være et mer eller mindre komplett Windows under der?
<Mathias> aner ikke, men det er jævla lol da
<Aeyoun> Da skal PCen(e) pakkes ned.
 * Aeyoun er på flyttefot
<Aeyoun> :-(
<Mathias> hvor skal du?
<Mathias> var noen ekstreme tiltak jeg måtte bruke for å få cmtrigger til å funke i ubuntu, installerte nettopp windust i en vm
<Aeyoun> Mathias: fra gammel leilighet til ny.
<Aeyoun> Ting må i esker først.
<Aeyoun> Finnes det en mobilopperatør som selger mobilt bredbånd uten bindingstid?
<Mathias> telenor har noe kontantkort-ish opplegg
<Mathias> russerne bruker det hele tiden
<Mathias> kom inn en hel flokk inn på mobildata mens jeg var utplassert der
<Aeyoun> Jeg finner flere som ikke har bindingstid på abonnementet. Men de lar deg ikke kjøpe et modem til fullpris. Kun med 12 mnd. bindingstid.
<Mathias> du kan vel alltids høre om du får låne en mot depositum
<Mathias> rofl, windows vmen kjører smoothere enn vanlig windows
<Aeyoun> Mathias: jeg kan greit betale i cash for tjenestene jeg bruker. Meeen det er vel ikke like lønnsomt som nedbetaling over tre mnd. med masse ekstrakostnader under veis.
<Mathias> hvor i landet er du?
<Mathias> og hvor lenge skal du bruke den?
<Mathias> mulig du får en deal med en butikk
<Aeyoun> Mathias: Oslo. ~9 uker.
<Aeyoun> Potensielt bare 3.
<Aeyoun> Mathias: du har ikke peiling på om jeg kunne brukt noe sånt som denne? http://www.netonnet.no/art/data/nettverk/3g4g-router/tp-link-tl-mr3420/178813.5259/
<Mathias> jepp
<Aeyoun> Jeg savner teksten "norsk 4G fra Netcom" eller tilsvarende. http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=771420
<Aeyoun> Oh, disse enhetene må kobles sammen med et annen USB-modem.
<Mathias> å?
<Mathias> da er de ubrukelige
<Aeyoun> Mathias, "compatible with most USB modems"
<Aeyoun> Sånn som denne er det ikke lett å se at det ikke er et faktisk modem! http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=771420
<Malinux> hvor mange diverse dingser i ørten fasonger skal man egentlig trenge også
<Mathias> noen mulighet for å gi meg et overslag på hvor lang tid det tar å resize en ntfs-partisjon
<Mathias> ?
<Malinux> kommer vel an på størrelse osv osv?
<Malinux> mulig det tar et døgn, eller så går det veldig raskt. jeg husker ikke i farten. Husker jeg ikke helt feil, så går det ganske raskt å resize, men laaang tid når man flytter en partisjon på disken
<Mathias> tok ikke så lang tid
<Mathias> mulig å resize / mens maskinen kjører?
<Malinux> goodie. blir vel vanskelig å gjøre det uten at maskinen kjører
<Mathias> RoyK: er du på linjen?
<Malinux> spørs om du får resizet en partisjon du har montert
<Mathias> får ikke det
<Mathias> får spørre i #ubuntu
<Malinux> ah, du spør om å resize / mens du kjører maskinen.  tenkte ikke på at / == root :) Malin er sliten
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> /dev/sda3,4
<Malinux> jeg tror ikke du kan repartisjonere / altså mens maskinen kjører, men er nok noen andre enn meg som veit det meget bedre :)
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> skadelig å bare plutselig unmounte/
<Mathias>  /*
<Malinux> du kan ikke bare unmounte /
<Mathias> skal prøve å boote fra en minnepinne fra grub
<Malinux> høres lurt ut :) hvordan setter man foresten opp grub til å boote en minnepinne? Det er jo i grunn kjekt når man skal gjøre ting på samme maskin uten å fysisk måtte stappe inn en minnepinne
<Mathias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Mathias> hmmmmm
<Aeyoun> Hadet for nå internett. *smufs*
<blaamann1> Ny release av Kazam i dag: https://launchpad.net/~kazam-team/+archive/stable-series
<IvarB> hva er kazam?
<blaamann1> Et program for skjermopptak.
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-01
<RoyK> Mathias: nå, ja, midlertidig
<Mathias> nvm
<Mathias> fikk fikset det
<Mathias> tok bare en evighet
<Mathias> viser seg at maskinen har en sårbarhet i uefien
<Mathias> kan boote fra hva som helst så lenge det er noe uefi-greier på den
<Mathias> som det faktisk er på ubuntu-installen
<fyksen> Mathias, ny pc? :)
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> skolemaskin
<Mathias> er tilbakestående angående booting av ting
<fyksen> Ahh, riktig..
<fyksen> Skjønner..
<fyksen> Laptop eller?
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> får kun bootet fra ting med uefi-hokus-pokus på, hdd (enten intern eller via esata) og pxe
<fyksen> Hmms, driver og ser på laptopper omdagen.. Men hatet touchpaden på min gamle, så jeg ser bare på laptoper med fysiske touchpad knapper..
<fyksen> Oi... Hva slags laptop er det?
<Mathias> jeg kan anbefale deg en ting
<Mathias> ikke skaff deg laptop med mindre du viiiiiiirkelig trenger det
<Mathias> eller kjøp en fancy hp blade server til 1,1 mill
<fyksen> Haha, jeg må nok ha en laptop gitt..
<Mathias> da kan du kjøpe laptop og streame spill RNT
<fyksen> Dell XPS 13 ser bra ut, men er så sjuukt dyr..
<fyksen> Hahaha, er så urgeit å ha med seg en server på skolen..
<Mathias> hvis jeg skal skaffe meg laptop hadde jeg gått for en fra multicom
<Mathias> neida, man tar en dritlaptop med seg
<Mathias> kan streame sinnsvakt høy oppløsning på bedritne linjer
<fyksen> Mhm, en mulighet det.. Men jeg har et gavekort på 2k fra jobben, som bare funker på elkjøp og komplett.no
<Mathias> koster skjorta + et par organer
<fyksen> Hehe, skjønner..
<Mathias> de har laptoper med 2 hdd-bays
<Mathias> invester i en ssd :P
<fyksen> hehe, tror det går under "slepbar"..
<fyksen> Kjæresten skal snart til USA også, mulig system76 er noe å tenke på..
<Mathias> veier ikke så grusomt mye :P
<Mathias> har en craptop som veier 5 kg ellernoe
<Mathias> feit varm murstein
<fyksen> Det er så hat ass..
<fyksen> Spess når jeg skal bruke den på skolen..
<Mathias> hehe
<fyksen> Batteri i ca 20 min også sikkert ;)
<Mathias> på craptopen? faktisk 45 min på et ekstremt slitt batteri
<Mathias> debian sier at det er på ca. 30% kapasitet
<Mathias> kan ikke ubuntu one snart bli ferdig med å laste ned backupene mine? :s
<fyksen> Hehe, må kjøre owncloud istedenfor vettu ;)
<Mathias> kjører jo hundreoghelvette med saker
<Mathias> dropbox, aerofs, ubuntu one
<fyksen> Hvorfor så mange?
<Mathias> ubuntu one for deja-dup, dropbox for rot og aerofs for fildeling mellom meg og vpsene mine
<Malinux> blæh, enn om jeg hadde oppdaga dette før... :( http://www.digi.no/912561/telenor-gir-bort-700-nettbrett
<bjaanes> Var det første jeg tenkte også xD
<bjaanes> Dog, Galaxy Tab er ikke særlig god
<RoyK> *flire*
<Malinux> ok, men tja, jeg kunne jo fått meg noe å kjørt Ubuntu på eller kanskje man kan flashe den til å kjøre det der oset som var meego før, hva nå enn det heter nå :)
<bjaanes> Ja, eller bare selge den og spare opp litt og kjøpe seg en Nexus 10 :)
<Malinux> sikkert en mulighet også
<blaamann> PÃ¥ mandag er denne virksom http://www.dell.no/utviklere/linux :-)
<blaamann> Danskene fikk den i dag www.dell.dk/udviklere/linux
<sigurdga> synd jeg har en liten 13" da
<RoyK> blaamann: for laptopting?
<blaamann> For nye XPS 13
<pineappler> hello og god fredag
<Mathias> fandens ddos
 * pineappler pineappler Mathias 
<pineappler> he he he
<Mathias> vært ddoset i en uke nå
<RoyK> Mathias: du eller serveren din?
<RoyK> Mathias: det vanligste å gjøre med sånt, er å ta det opp med nettleverandøren - de har ofte verktøy bra nok til å i det minste redusere problemet
<Mathias> vpsen
<RoyK> ta det med vps-leverandøren
<RoyK> de bør ha verktøy til sånt
<RoyK> det er veldig lite du kan gjøre på selve vps-en
<Mathias> skal vente på at jeg får meid inn backupene igjen på maskinen, så skal jeg logge inn og peke domenene til localhost ellernoe
<Mathias> så spørre om ny ip
<RoyK> Mathias: atte - de har verktøy for å spore opp og bremse ddos, om de driver riktig
<Mathias> usj
<Mathias> deja-dup trynte igjen
<Mathias> nei, får starte fra scratch
<Mathias> omg, det der var sært
<Mathias> morsomt når man installerer ting i software-center
<Mathias> bare plutselig spretter ting ut fra skjerm nr 1 til 2 :P
<pineappler> Aner snart ikke hvorfor jeg er på facebook =)
<fyksen> pineappler, Hvorfor ikke? :)
<pineappler> fyksen: Er ikke sånn veldig politisk engasjert eller
<pineappler> fyksen: Hvis jeg åpner facebook kan jg bli sittende en god stund og glane mens tiden min går og jeg egentlig ikke har gjort noe givende
<pineappler> :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-02
<hjd> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey Sjekk under "OS version", jevn økning hittil :)
 * RoyK smiler og vinker
<pineappler> haha, denne var fin! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBWhzz_Gn10&feature=youtu.be
<hjd> pineappler: Ah, den ja. :)
<pineappler> hehe :)
<RoyK> latterlig... flybussen fra gardermoen til storo: 195,- - flytoget: 170,-
<hjd> RoyK: Skal du ut på tur?
<RoyK> nei, sitter på flytoget hjem nå
<RoyK> vært i trondheim noen dager
<RoyK> workshop hos uninett om organisering av digitalt læremateriell for universitets- og høgskolesektoren
<RoyK> svært så interessant :)
<RoyK> Mathias: hvordan er det du blir DoSa?
<Mathias> kan spørre mer spesifikt :P
<Mathias> og er ikke dos, er ddos
<RoyK> bare fra én IP?
<RoyK> eh
<Mathias> nau
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> jeg mente DDoS
<Mathias> da kunne de jo lett blokket den :P
<RoyK> men DDoS er også DoS
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> men hva slags trafikke sender de?
<RoyK> har du en wireshark-dump?
<Mathias> nei, den nullroutes, kan spørre om source og alt annet
<RoyK> kan jeg få se dump?
<Mathias> kan spørre
<RoyK> spørre? trodde det var din vm...
<Mathias> er den hos multihost
<RoyK> men vm-en din ser vel ddos-trafikken?
<Mathias> nei, nullrouting
<RoyK> ...så du kan vel tshark -w ....
<Mathias> kan kanskje få kvm'et inn på den
<RoyK> holder med ssh
<RoyK> med mindre den er helt nede på grunn av driten...
<Mathias> ikke noe ssh ellernoe dessverre
<RoyK> en vm uten ssh?
<fyksen> Heihei!
<Mathias> RoyK: vm uten tilgang på nett
<IvarB> hva er vitsen+
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> høres veldig sikkert ut :D
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> Jeg har faktisk brukt VMer uten nettverk. Men det er jo noe spesielt.
<jo-erlend> Man kunne for eksempel se for seg en psykolog. Han har en PC med OS på en ROM. Så har han et pasientsystem som han kjører fra en ekstern harddisk som han legger i safen. Pasientsystemet skal ikke på noen måte ha nett. Bare noe jeg kom på i farta, så det kan være svakheter :>
 * RoyK skal snart jobbe litt med TSD 2.0, utvikla av USIT, en løsning for sensitive data
<RoyK> tilgjengelig over nett, men uten tilgang til internett fra vm-ene
<jo-erlend> høres litt ut som noe liknende NSA's NetTop?
<RoyK> mulig
<RoyK> TSD 2.0 vil ha støtte for VM-er på windows og linux (og kanskje mac)
<RoyK> basert på KVM
<RoyK> løsninga har vært ferdig ei stund, men USIT har vært litt i beita for diskplass
<jo-erlend> og målet er å kunne jobbe med én maskin, men varierende grader av tilgang?
<RoyK> offentlig anskaffelse av 4PB tar litt tid
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> dvs NOTUR har skaffa 4PB, 3 på tape, 1 på disk
<RoyK> mesteparten er jo ting som bare lagres for arkivbruk okke som
<RoyK> så får TSD tilgang til en halv peta
<RoyK> Ullevål sykehus har brukt løsninga i noen måneder som pilotbruker
<RoyK> eneste som mangler (så langt), er støtte for lyd, og dermed i praksis video, siden RDP-protokollen er skikkelig fillete når det gjelder portene som åpnes for å sende lyd
<jo-erlend> mhm. Men kan kanskje SPICE være et godt alternativ?
<RoyK> SPICE brukes mot linux-vm-er
<jo-erlend> og Windows.
<RoyK> enn så lenge ikke, men det er visst noe på gang der
<RoyK> litt køddent med spice og nettbrett og sånt
<jo-erlend> tror det finnes QXL-drivere for OS X også, men jeg er ikke sikker på det.
<RoyK> litt dårlig med klientdrivere
<RoyK> siden løsninga ikke vil ha noe støtte for utskrift (av åpenbare grunner), er det behov for å kunne bruke nettbrett
<RoyK> og med iOS-lisensieringa, er det litt vanskelig å få til SPICE-støtte
<jo-erlend> GPL-problematikken?
<RoyK> ja
<jo-erlend> hvorfor er Ios et krav?
<RoyK> fordi veldig mange bruker iPad
<RoyK> dvs, SPICE er visst lisensiert under BSD også
<jo-erlend> men kan ikke sånt dikteres når man snakker om sensitive data?
<RoyK> så burde kanskje funke
<RoyK> tja - det *kan* dikteres, men det *bør* ikke
<RoyK> poenget er jo å gjøre det mest mulig tilgjengelig
<jo-erlend> kan jo forsåvidt være enig i det, skjønt alle som ekskluderer GPL fortjener å bli utestengt :>
<RoyK> joda, enig der, og det er sikkert majoriteten av USIT-folka også, men brukerne teller ofte litt mer ;)
<fyksen> Veldig merkelig og "ta med egen device til arbeid" når man snakker om sensitiv data..  Men er jo alltid greit å støtte så mye som mulig
<RoyK> fyksen: dataene blir jo ikke lagra på den personlige dingsen
<RoyK> fyksen: og folk på hioa.no (hvor jeg jobber) får gjerne nettbrett fra jobben om de kan dokumentere behovet
<fyksen> jeg skjønner det. Men Så lenge man kan lese av info på dingsen, så er det alltid måter og få det ut av den. (screencaption osvosv)
<RoyK> endel bruker jo nettbrett i stedet for laptop
<RoyK> det er alltid muligheter for å ta bilde av en skjerm
<RoyK> uansett hva man bruker
<fyksen> jepps, men kan man ikke stole på brukeren, kan man ikke stole på noe som helst. Så enkelt er det..
<RoyK> men man kan jo begrense tilgang på ip-adressenivå
<RoyK> sånn at man ikke kan sitte og sørfe pasientdata på nachspiel
<RoyK> sånne oppslag vil jo uansett logges
<fyksen> haha, høres ut som det nachspillet det da!
<jo-erlend> kan jo potensielt gjøre det på et lavere nivå også.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: neppe - det er en skyløsning levert av USIT, så tilgangen vil ikke være på L2-nett
<jo-erlend> åh.
<fyksen> Apropo nachspiel, drar straks på voers. Store plener om å gjøre byen utrygg med denne i kveld : http://ubuntuone.com/4dS2bYRSLS4JUIDlAIDq3g
<fyksen> Er den godkjent av selveste RoyK  da? ;)
<RoyK> fyksen: jeg jobber ikke for USIT ;)
<RoyK> eller var det akkevitten du snakka om?
<jo-erlend> jeg skal ut  jeg også.
<fyksen> hehe akkuvitten gitt
 * RoyK holder meg til øl, litt vin, og edle dråper fra skottland ;)
<RoyK> s/meg/seg/
<RoyK> menmen
<fyksen> Hmm 2 sekk, skal jeg se om jeg har noe annet som er "innafor" for RoyK
<jo-erlend> stille og rolig kveld med kjæresten. :)
<fyksen> Hørtes koslig ut
<fyksen> Madammen min har har stukket av til Kristiansand for helgen, så her skal det bli full rulle :)=
<fyksen> Rouy http://ubuntuone.com/7NpztuWurUezOfovCs9vpz
<fyksen> RoyK, http://ubuntuone.com/7NpztuWurUezOfovCs9vpz **
<RoyK> hehe
<fyksen> Det er "rødvin" fra polet. Altså den rødvinen polet blander selv
<RoyK> ja, billig ræl
<jo-erlend> ha en god kveld. :)
<fyksen> De satsa nok stort til jul, for når jeg var på polet i går, var det fortsatt julestemning på flaska
<fyksen> Sånn er det å være student ;)
<fyksen> jo-erlend, takk det samme : )
<Mathias> RoyK: vpsen nullroutes pga ddos....
<RoyK> hvem var det du erta på deg for å få til dette?
<Mathias> det aner jeg ærlig talt ikke
<RoyK> det er vel isp-en som nullruter mot deg, da
<RoyK> kan du få dem til å åpne opp slik at du kan debugge driten?
<Mathias> spurte sysadmin om han kunne gi meg alt av adresser osv det kommer fra
<RoyK> ip-adressene betyr ikke så mye
<RoyK> det som betyr noe, er trafikken
<RoyK> src/dst-port, protokoll osv
<RoyK> Mathias: forresten - leste du "little brother" av cory doctorow?
<Mathias> fikk aldri fullført den
<RoyK> såpass? synes den var glimrende, jeg ;)
<RoyK> driver med oppfølgeren nå - Homeland - virker ikke spesielt dårlig den heller, for å si det litt forsiktig
 * RoyK noterer seg at om man skal teste software raid-løsninger i en vm, så bør chunksize være det samme i vm-en som på verten...
<Mathias> da var det spurt om
<Mathias> noen måte å få programmene i side-baren til å "sorteres" etter om de er åpne eller ikke?
<hjd> Mathias: Unity launcheren?
<Mathias> jah
<Mathias> er så dårlig på navn osv
<hjd> Programmer som er låst fast har jo faste plasser, men alt annet ser jo ut til å havne i tilfeldig rekkefølge nedenfor. Vet ikke om det er mulig å få lukkede programmer til å flytte seg dog.
<hjd> Tviler egentlig på det siden det ville skape problemer for tastatur-snarveiene hvis de flytter seg for låste programmer, som gjerne er en av grunnene til at man har låst de.
<Mathias> kunne ihvertfall husket hvor man hadde programmet sist
<hjd> Ok, hva er det egentlige problemet du forsøker å løse her? :)
<Mathias> liker at ting og tang har en "fast" plass
<hjd> Lås programmene til launcheren og organiser de slik du vil? Høyreklikk -> lås
<Mathias> er ikke alltid jeg har de åpne
<Mathias> blir litt knotete å ha 30-ish saker i lønsjeren
<hjd> Nei, det virker jo ikke ideelt.
<RoyK> Mathias: det er jo derfor du har hud
<winb> Hvordan får jeg ett gitt program til å være always on top ?
<Mathias> høyreklikk oppi *hva nå enn det heter* (toppen av vinduet)
<winb> takk
<Mathias> np
<RoyK> Mathias: fikk du kjøpt deg ny server?
<Mathias> drømmeboksen du tenker på?
<RoyK> skulle den bare være server?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> desktop og
<RoyK> ok, så en snerten ssd til rota og et lass med snurredisker til data?
<Mathias> to snertne ssd'er :P
<RoyK> bare bruk raid-6 på dataene
<RoyK> det er visst ganske vanlig med to-disk-feil på raid-5
<RoyK> uansett system
<Mathias> og striping på ssdene med rsync til virrediskene
 * RoyK tviler på at noen trenger striping av ssd-er
<RoyK> det går fort nok med én
<Mathias> er ganske plassgrådig på maskinene jeg bruker :P
<RoyK> plass og hastighet er ikke det samme
<RoyK> ting som krever plass, kan gjerne være på tregt medium
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng med 20kiops for noe som skal holde på videodata
<Mathias> veldig fint å ha virtuelle maskiner på ssd da
<RoyK> joda, om de virkelig trenger iops
<RoyK> de færreste gjøre det
<RoyK> gjør det
<Mathias> men film nå :P
<RoyK> trenger veldig lite iops
<IvarB> Er det noen her som har testet ownCloud?
 * RoyK har ikke
 * geirha har aldri hørt om en gang
<geirha> *engang
 * RoyK gir geirha mer whisky
<geirha> hvilket merke? :P
<RoyK> Oban er en grei start
<RoyK> så kan man gå videre sørøst og finne en Bowmore eller en Lagavulin eller en Laphroaigh
<RoyK> sørvest, var vel det
<geirha> Og alle de hjelper på rettskrivinga?
<RoyK> neppe
<RoyK> whisky er et godt middel for å forverre språk
<geirha> Da prøver jeg søvn i stedet
<RoyK> men om det smelter litt mer nå snart, så kan jeg kanskje sykle til jobb igjen
<RoyK> kanskje prøve en tur på glattisen på maridalsvannet i morra ;)
<pineappler> Noen tips til hva som egner seg best for å streame webcam over nettverket med høyest mulig fps og kvalitet?
<RoyK> vlc?
<Mathias> pineappler: sende eller motta? :P
<RoyK> vlc funker både for å sende og å motta
<Mathias> kanskje ikke det beste til å være server da
<pineappler> Først hadde det vært fint å få til best mulig kvalitet, bruker motion nå uten motion-detection
<pineappler> Men den funker jo nå, hørte en bil som kjørte forbi, og der så jeg den :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-03
<pineappler> Høyere oppløsning hadde vært fint da :P
<RoyK> Mathias: vlc er ikke bare klient
<pineappler> NÃ¥ er den bare 2 sekunder etter med 720p :)
<RoyK> pineappler: med hva?
<RoyK> libav? ffmpeg? vlc? mplayer?
<pineappler> RoyK: Bruker motion
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> mediamosa har en grei løsning for distribuert transkoding
<RoyK>  
<IvarB> morn
<RoyK> mrn
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/skijenter.jpg
<pineappl1r> Har et Philips SNU6500 USB adapter, og skulle hatt en boks på wlan, noen tips?
<pineappl1r> ubuntu server
<Atluxity> tips: plugg inn usb-adapteren, se hva som skjer
<Atluxity> om det fungerer, gratulerer
<pineappl1r> Atluxity: Fungerer jo ikke da! :P
<Atluxity> om det ikke fungerer, oppdater deg selv på hva som skrives i relevante logger
<Atluxity> bruk det som bagrunn for å google litt
<pineappl1r> ok, lsusb finner den
<Atluxity> om det fortsatt ikke fungerer, skriv et sammendrag av hva problemet er
<pineappl1r> Får prøve litt
<Atluxity> "fungerer ikke" betyr for min del at jeg vil fakturere deg
<Atluxity> om du har litt mer saklig feilmelding så kanskje vi kan fortsette å være venner ;)
<Atluxity> kan hende andre her er mer brukervennlig enn meg, men generelt sett ser jeg at folk har mest suksess med å vise at de har prøvd litt på forhånd
<pineappl1r> Fant ikke ut av det sist jeg prøvde, derfor jeg startet med å stille spørsmålet her sånn i tilfelle noen viste akkurat hva det kunne være. Skal se mer på det nå
<pineappl1r> Forsøker med ndiswrapper, men den dukker ikke opp under ifconfig -a
<RoyK> ndiswrapper == evil
<RoyK> men om ikke lsusb finner den, så hjelper det nok ikke med ndiswrapper
<pineappl1r> RoyK: lsusb finner den!
<Mathias> pineappl1r: definer "fungerer ikke"
<pineappl1r> Mathias: Hva tror du?
<Mathias> får du ikke konfigurert den f.eks?
<Mathias> og bruk iwconfig til vaierløs :P
<pineappl1r> os'et har ikke ordboka
<jo-erlend> pineappl1r, du kunne for eksempel bruke paste.ubuntu.com og legge ut lsusb.
<pineappl1r> jo-erlend: http://sprunge.us/WeEC Men nå har jeg gitt den opp
<jo-erlend> "virker ikke",  "fungerer ikke", etc, sier oss ingenting. For å sitere Sherlock Holmes: «Data, data, data! I cannot make bricks without clay!" :)
<jo-erlend> javel, men da gidder jeg heller ikke.
<pineappl1r> hehe :) ja jeg ser jo den jeg også, men målet mitt var å få den til å sende og motta nettverkstrafikk
<pineappl1r> jo-erlend: Forsøkte meg med ndiswrapper og lastet ned windows driveren, men har aldri brukt det før.
<jo-erlend> Det forstås. Men hvis du ikke får det til, så bør målet ditt være å samle inn så mye teknisk informasjon som mulig. Å si at det ikke virker, har ingen hensikt.
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd med jockey-gtk?
<pineappl1r> jo-erlend: Ja, men så var det å vite hva man skal se etter
<pineappl1r> Nei
<pineappl1r> Det er ubuntu server 11.10 den kjører
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<jo-erlend> men altså... En server med usb wlan? Bare nysgjerrig :)
<pineappl1r> jo-erlend: hehe ja, den skal bare brukes for å streame noe på et litt krunglete sted :P
<jo-erlend> hjemme? Da ville jeg egentlig bare ha brukt vanlig Ubuntu Desktop. Men det er jo bare en observasjon som ikke hjelper deg... Med mindre Jockey løser problemet da. :)
<RoyK> pineappl1r: finner iwconfig noe_
<RoyK> ?
<pineappl1r> jo-erlend: ja, det hadde kanskje vært noe å prøvd
<RoyK> pineappl1r: 11.10 går jo ut på dato snart, så kanskje prøve å oppdatere?
<pineappl1r> RoyK: no wireless extensions
<pineappl1r> RoyK: Ja kan prøve det også
<RoyK> do-release-upgrade vil ta deg til 12.04LTS
<jo-erlend> skal bli deilig å bli kvitt det rotet der, med massevis av releases å tenke på.
<Atluxity> true dat
<Mathias> ahrrggg
<pineappl1r> ohoy!
<pineappl1r> :)
<Mathias> forbanna openvpn
<RoyK> Mathias: så?
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-24
<elzapp> stadig flere, tenker jeg
<Mathias> elzapp: uheldigvis
<RoyK> på os x kan jeg trykke f9 for å vise kjørende programmer i småvinduer (zoom out). hvordan gjør jeg det i unity?
<Malinux> prøvd super + w ?
<Malinux> hold inne super og du får opp alle shortcuts for unity
<Malinux> dvs. du får bare opp den oversikten om du kjører unity 3D
<Kimti> hei roy
<Malinux> hei Kimti. Tror du var innom i går også, men så rakk jeg ikke å si hei før du var ute igjen
<Kimti> hei Malinux! Stemmer det. Hyggelig å hilse på deg!
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> Malinux: kimti er den nye damen ;)
<Malinux> det ante meg ja
<Malinux> med whois
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> må drive litt voksenopplæring - lære folk å bruke vettug chat - irc framfor fjesboka og sånt ;)
<Malinux> tja, nå er det vel yngre som må læres opp til det kanskje
<RoyK> joda, vet
<Malinux> men irc er fortsatt aktiv og har vært siden 1988
<Malinux> ingen andre klienter er vel eldre
<geirha> talk er vel strengt tatt eldre enn IRC
<RoyK> write!
<geirha> mesg n
<RoyK> mhm
<geirha> puh!
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> Malinux: Kimti er ikke 18 ;)
<Malinux> RoyK: nei
<Aeyoun> Jabber Conferences er fremtiden.
<Malinux> RoyK: så du prøver å få henne til å bli nerd? Er jo nesten bare nerdene igjen på irc :(
<Aeyoun> Flere nerder er da bare bra, Malinux.
<Malinux> men fremtiden for hvem?
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ja :) men hadde jo vært skøy om det kom flere ikke-nerder også
<RoyK> Malinux: nei, prøver ikke å få henne til å bli nerd, bare viser henne hva ubuntu og irc er for noe
<Malinux> nå er jeg så gærn at jeg kjører msn + facebook-chat + g-talk gjennom bitlbee slik at jeg kan chatte med facebook-folka via irc
<RoyK> Malinux: stappa inn en liten intel-ssd i laptoppen hennes og la inn siste ubuntu og det funker fett
<RoyK> msn er vel ganske dødt
<Malinux> ok. jeg har ikke testet 13.10. holder meg til lts, men nå kommer snart 14.04. Blir nok upgrade på laptopen, mens serveren får ha 12.04 helt til 12.04 går ut av support
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, msn er relativt dødt, men jeg prater med veninna mi på msn, da hun fortsatt bruker msn
<Aeyoun> Malinux: hva skal du med ikke-nerder?
<Malinux> Aeyoun: det er et godt spørsmål :)
<Malinux> det er litt slitsomt å være nerd til tider
<Aeyoun> Malinux: bare fordi andre ikke er det. Hadde det vært flere hadde det vel vært enklere.
<Malinux> nei :)
<Malinux> men jeg blir så opphengt i detlajer til tider :S
<Aeyoun> Malinux: hadde vært mindre uløste detlajer om det var flere som fokuserte på å løse de.
<Malinux> det er det
<Malinux> men noen ganger hadde det vært deilig om jeg ikke brydde meg om en film var pan & scan eller strekt ut fra 4:3 til 16:9 osv osv
<Aeyoun> Hva om alle filemene var i riktig format i utgangspunktet?
<Aeyoun> GeekPowered Future©
<Malinux> Aeyoun: det hadde jo vært fantastisk.
<Aeyoun> Nettopp! :D
<Malinux> men problemet er jo at noen prøver å endre på originalformatet :S
<Malinux> f.eks. har de i flåklypa grand prix riktignok i enkelte scener lagt til ting på sidene. Det syntes jeg ikke er så ille egentlig. Problemet er at de i andre scener har croppet oppe og nede
<Malinux> heldigvis får man tak i original-aspectratio
<Malinux> problemet er at den ikke finnes i oppusset versjon
<Aeyoun> Jeg må holde på troen at flere geeks vil løse slike problemer.
<Malinux> men rett format er jo formatet filmen var i utgangpsunktet
<Malinux> er filmen skutt i 1.33:1, så la den nå være det da
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-25
<lolcat> Morn
<lolcat> RoyK: ble visst bare et driveby morn forrige gang
<RoyK> lolcat: heh - ikke så ofte jeg er våken på den tida, i hvert fall ikke midt i uka ;)
<lolcat> forståelig
<lolcat> Jeg har mongo døgnrytme nå
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> studerer du for tida?
<IvarB> han studerer senga
 * Mathias studerer espresso
<lolcat> jau
<RoyK> ped?
<lolcat> jau
<Drahnreb> God kveld! :) We oppdaterings-serverne nede?
<RoyK> ser ikke sånn ut
<RoyK> øh
<RoyK> virker som om de norske er nede
<RoyK> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<RoyK> :s/\<no\>/se/
<RoyK> :wq
<Drahnreb> jeg får jun feilmeldinger av denne typen
<Drahnreb> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-backports/Release.gpg  Klarte ikke å starte forbindelsen til no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Nettverket er ikke tilgjengelig) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]  W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Malinux> kan nok være fordi de norske er nede ja, som RoyK sier
<Drahnreb> det var det jeg trodde, ja
<RoyK> [roysk@ssh ~]$ ping6  2001:67c:29f4::51
<RoyK> --- 2001:67c:29f4::51 ping statistics ---
<RoyK> 31 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 30414ms
<RoyK> fra en boks rett på nixen
<RoyK> ser ut som om trivini.no sliter litt
<RoyK> de er visst de eneste med norsk speil
<Drahnreb> jeg tar bare en annen speil for now
<Drahnreb> håper de får det snart fikset. .9 God natt!
<RoyK> 23:21 < RoyK> :s/\<no\>/se/
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-26
<RoyK> mrgn
<eyfour> frmddg
<lolcat> morn
<RoyK> dag
<Dry_Lips> Hva? Adblock Plus blei nettopp erstattet av Adblock Edge i Firefox... Skal sånt no skje automatisk?
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: huh?
<Dry_Lips> nettopp
<Dry_Lips> Kanskje jeg har vært så senil at jeg har installert Ablock Edge isteden for Plus...
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> kanskje det ,)
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> edge er vel en fork?
<Malinux> edge er en fork. jeg bruker edge
<Malinux> men det skal vel ikke skje autmatisk at den bare bytter
<Dry_Lips> Nei, nettopp...
 * Dry_Lips prøver å finne noen å skylde på
 * RoyK kaller det PEBKAC
<Dry_Lips> haha
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: ofte er jo problemet et sted mellom bruker og tastatur :S
<Malinux> :p
<RoyK> Malinux: tror det kalles "mellom stol og tastatur" ;)
<Malinux> aha, det gir mer mening i alle fall ja :)
<Malinux> fom det er mellom tastatur og maskin, så ka ndet jo være tastaturet som er broken
<IvarB> Problem exist between keyboard and chair = pebkac
<Dry_Lips> Meh, skylder bare på datavirus
<Dry_Lips> Jeg må visst reinstallere RAM'en
<IvarB> heh?
<Dry_Lips> Ja, nettopp http://www.downloadmoreram.com/
<IvarB> http://www.artige.no/bilde/66623
<IvarB> dette er sunn mobbing :P
<RoyK> hih
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: hehe - den så jo praktisk ut ;)
<Aeyoun> Logos of GNU. En samling av verdens kjipeste logoer. https://www.gnu.org/graphics/package-logos.html
<RoyK> hehe
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun: Øynene mine!!!
<Aeyoun> De var spesielt grøsselige også.
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-27
<RoyK>  
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: jeg tror faktisk jeg har brukt adblock plus etter jeg nullstilte firefox og satte opp ting på nytt, nå har ikonet blitt blått i stedet for rødt, og heter adblock edge. kanskje deter noe fishy her
<Malinux> eller kanskje logon var rød i går, og blå i dag
<blaamann> Dry_Lips: Installerte du Adblock Plus manuelt via Firefox eller gjennom pakkehåndtereren? Tipper det siste og dermed har Canonical funnet ut av Edge versjonen (som er en fork av Plus) er den adblockhåndeteringa de ønsker seg i Ubuntu.
<Aeyoun> Tenk på de stakkars nettsidene som livnærer seg av annonser. Det er bedre å bruke Ghostery sammen med click-to-Flash. Ghostery blokkerer bad actors innen annonsering og click-to-Flash (aka. on-demand plug-ins) hindrer batterisug fra Flash-annonser.
<blaamann> Adblock Plus hadde vel en liste med tillatte annonsører, mens Edge er mer ekstrem/total blokkerende IIRC.
<Malinux> jeg kjøper ikke noe på bakgrunn av reklame normalt
<Aeyoun> Malinux: nettstedene får uansett betalt for å pushe merkene på deg.
<Aeyoun> Annonsevisninger gir fortsatt penger.
<Malinux> om ingen hadde kjøpt, så hadde de ikke fått penger :)
<blaamann> Reklame fungerer veldig bra. Men vi tror ofte at den ikke påvriker oss.
<Malinux> noen må jo kjøpe for at de skal få penger
<Malinux> ja, den påvirker alle, derfor vil jeg helst ikke se den.
<Malinux> men mye reklame er utrolig fordummene :S
<Aeyoun> Spesielt for alle disse små Linux bloggene og nyhetssidene denne gjengen besøker hver uke.
<Aeyoun> Domener du penger til dem direkte istedenfor?
<Aeyoun> *donerer
<Malinux> nei, jeg leser ikke så mange blogger
<Malinux> men jeg burde kanskje heller donert direkte ja
<Aeyoun> Malinux: du er da innom de når du søker på how-tos for Linux greier
<Malinux> det er jeg jo ja
<Malinux> kan de ikke få borgerlønn da, så trenger man ikke reklame
<Aeyoun> Sååå kanskje heller blokkere annonser basert på en blacklist (min inneholder feks. alt av Flash)?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: dessverre ikke.
<Aeyoun> Jeg kunne faktisk tenkt meg borgerlønn selv for å jobbe utelukkende med Linux. ;-)
<geirha> jeg kjører "adblock-løst"
<geirha> Unngår heller sider med mye reklame, og unngår å trykke på reklame.
<Aeyoun> Tror jeg hadde gjort mer godt for samfunnet sånn enn jobben jeg gjør for Opera. (Opera betaler langt bedre enn open-source bidrag.)
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ikke sant :)
<Malinux> jeg syntes hele karusellen med at firmaer må bruke ressurser på reklame for å få solgt produktet sitt er ufyselig
<Aeyoun> Samlet inntekt fra mitt open source arbeid i fjor var to bøker, 71 NOK, 35 USD, og 0.07 BTC.
<Aeyoun> Ikke noe å leve av.
<Malinux> ressurer man kunne brukt på et bedre produkt i stedet f.eks.
<Malinux> nei, og papir smaker ikke så godt heller
<Aeyoun> Malinux: men det er nå engang sånn samfunnet fungerer.
<Malinux> ja, og det fungerer på feil måte
<Aeyoun> Må jeg skatte av donasjoner? Aldri tenk over det før.
<Aeyoun> Malinux: så fu vil heller gi penger direkte hver gang du finner en how-to som hjelper deg? Jeg forventer å se et regnskap for dette hver mnd. fremover!
<Malinux> hehe :) nei, jeg tror ikke det vil skje, desverre
<Malinux> da kunne vi jo hatt en donorlink her også da. Hver gang en av oss hjelper noen, så kan folk donere penger til ubuntu norge
<Malinux> men hva skal vi bruke de til?
<Aeyoun> Annonser for Ubuntu!
<Aeyoun> Malinux: jeg har annonser for Debian på https://tollsjekk.no
<Aeyoun> Malinux: kunne puttet penger i en pott brukt på løpende Google-annonser for open-source. Kjøpe keywords som Microsoft Office og reklamert for LibreOffice-informasjonsside hos Ubuntu.no.
<Malinux> det kunne man jo gjort ja
<lolcat> Folkelønn hadde vært interessant
<lolcat> Ville folk gjort noe som helst eller bare slappet av med pils i fjæra?
<geirha> ja
<lolcat> forsåvidt, folk er ganske griske, så noen ville vel heller tjent penger
<Aeyoun> Jeg ville jobbet med diverse open-source greier. Kjempemorsomt, men det betaler ikke for nettlinja engang.
<Malinux> I en verden der stadig mer automatiseres eller taes over av roboter, så vil spørsmålet om borgerlønn før eller siden melde seg, men bare om verdiskapkningen robotene står for fordels rettferdig da
<dr0> Når noen utvinner gratis energi og de innser at de ikke får gjort noe med det. Da lever sikkert ikke jeg :P
<Malinux> men hvorfor skal folk gjøre tullejobber når andre arbeidsplasser automatiseres?
<dr0> De forsker på roboter som skal kunne ta møkkajobber på ulykkessteder som sammenraste bygninger og slikt tror jeg
<dr0> Er sikkert økonomene som bestemmer
<dr0> Malinux: Synes du ddos er 'okei' demonstrasjonsmetode?
<dr0> Eller er det forbrytelse, evt hvorfor?
<dr0> Har vært rettsak på det med ddos av arbeiderpartiet.no en ukes tid under valgkampen idag
<Malinux> kanskje vi er litt mer i offtopic egentlig nå
<Dry_Lips> Malinux: Nettopp Malinux, det var akkurat det som skjedde med meg... blaamann, jeg kjører Debian, og installerte Adblock Plus som en vanlig Mozilla-extention
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: men jeg lurer på om jeg installerte edge :S
<Malinux> jeg kan ikke huske :S :S
<Malinux> kanskje google-søk kan svare på om andre har opplevd det samme, så kan jeg finne ut om deter adp som ble til ade eller om det bare var fargen til logoen som endret seg
<Dry_Lips> Vel, når jeg sjekket hva som var installert, var det utvilsomt Adblock Edge, ikke pluss... Så det var ikke bare et spørsmål om farge...
<Malinux> men det var adblock pluss du installerte før du oppdaget at det var adblock edge der?
<Malinux> jeg kan nemlig ikke i farten huske sikkert hva jeg hadde
<Malinux> men tror jeg hadde edge hele veien
<Dry_Lips> Kan ikke garantere 100% at jeg installerte Plus
<Dry_Lips> Men som regel gjør jeg det
<Dry_Lips> Men som sagt, kan ikke utelukke at ikke hukommelsen spiller meg et puss
<Malinux> ikke sant.
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: veldig rart om den skal bytte til en annen fork helt automatisk ;)
<Dry_Lips> Jo
<Dry_Lips> Ser den
<Dry_Lips> Hadde egentlig slått det hele fra meg med at det var bare min hukommelse som sviktet, men så blei Malinux usikker på akkurat det samme...
<dr0> Malinux: http://www.nrk.no/ostlandssendingen/hackertiltalte-nektet-straffskyld-1.11567383
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: ja, og når to blir usikker :P men skal google det der jeg. var i butikken + forflyttet meg fysisk fra B til A
<RoyK> dr0: blir litt for teit å DoSe noen fordi man er uenige i hva de gjør - da gir de bare gjengen vann på mølla, "for se, vi trenger datalagring!!!"
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-28
<Skandix> morn
<Malinux> tittei Skandix
<catopett>  /msg nickserv register 5eiknygt catopett@yahoo.no
<Mathias> catopett: feiltrykk?
<catopett> Ja, er vant til dalnet
<catopett> Hva gjør jeg galt her?
<RoyK> catopett: først og fremst bytt passord ;)
<RoyK> catopett: du hadde bare en " " foran /msg
<catopett> Jeg fant ut av det, det kom en space før /, det var ikke bra for da så alle passordet mitt, noen har allerede prøvd å hacke facebookprofilen min, men der bruker ikke jeg dette passordet
<RoyK> ikke bruk det passordet igjen
<RoyK> denne kanalen logges
<catopett> Åssen forandrer jeg passordet, husker ikke åssen jeg skifter passordet, har ircet siden 1995, men man kan jo ikke huske alt
<RoyK> catopett: msg nickserv help
<Malinux> søren og, da har du ircet 2år lengere enn meg :s
<Malinux> merkelig at jeg har hatt internett i 2år uten å ane at irc fantes
<catopett> HÆ?
<catopett> IRC er den ELDSTE chatt på internett
<RoyK> anno 1988 iirc
<Malinux> catopett: I know
<catopett> Finnes det en form for HAMBUNTU?
<RoyK> catopett: vel, du hadde ting som "write" og sånt før det ;)
<catopett> Jeg startet med en Sinclear Spectrum i 1982
<Malinux> kult
 * Malinux var ikke født i 82
<catopett> Da var det 300 bd pipaduter i hjørnet av stua
<catopett> pipaduter kalt MODEM
<Malinux> tihi :D modem <3
<catopett> Men si meg noe, hva er forskjell mellom GNOME og KDE som gjør at jeg ikke har støtte til lydkort og wi-fi i GNOME men KDE?
<RoyK> sikkert noe kødd i kde
<RoyK> er det virkelig noen som bruker kde?
<catopett> Jeg bruker KDE for da har jeg støtte til lydkort og nettverkskort
<catopett> Noe jeg ikke har i GNOME
<RoyK> det ligger i driverne
<RoyK> ikke i GUIet
<catopett> Ja, har ikke GNOME de driverene da?
<RoyK> nei, hverken gnome eller kde har drivere
<RoyK> driverne ligger i kjernen
<catopett> Rart
<RoyK> så er de andre tinga oppå
<catopett> Vet driverene er i kjærnen
<catopett> kjernen var det
<catopett> Men trenger forklaring på åffer ting virker og ikke virker i GNOME og KDE
<Malinux> kjører du samme systemet i bunn?
<Malinux> eller kjrøer du f.eks. ubuntu 12.04 med gnome og 13.10 med kde?
<catopett> Vet du hva? Jeg rebooter og starter KUBUNTU og kommer igjen, er på hmm....... Windows søppla
<catopett> Installerte KUBUNTU med WUBI på Win7
<catopett> reboot now
<Malinux> aha. wubi
<Malinux> det kan jo forklare en masse med tanke på problemer
<catopett_> Now i am back
<catopett_> Er jeg på?
<catopett_> Står at jeg har logget av jo
<catopett_> Now i am back with KUBUNTU
<Malinux> der er her i alle fall
<catopett_> Vel, jeg bruker KUBUNTU, vet ikke om det er rett kanal her
<catopett_> Åssen hacker man facebook for å finne brukerdata og passord i linux commandshell?
<catopett_> Det skal være lett har jeg hørt
<catopett_> Jeg bruker TORCH i Windows, finnes det tilsvarende her i linux?
<catopett_> Jeg vet at Windows sucks, men det er programmer som jeg bruker som er BARE for Windows, sorry to tell
 * dr0 sender en telepatisk melding til catopett_ :P
<catopett_> ?
<dr0> Noe om fb brukerdata og passord
<catopett_> #kubuntu-no Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited, noe så tullette, hvorfor?
<Malinux> catopett_: hvilke programmer er det snakk om?
<catopett_> dr0, PM MEG
<Malinux> oi, har ikke tenkt på at det er noen kubuntu-no en gang jeg. er det noen der?
<catopett_> Vet ikke, er invite only
 * RoyK sender en telepatetisk melding til dr0 
 * Malinux sender en telepatisk melding til catopett_ og spør om hvor gammel han er (a) <<-- englefjes
<catopett_> Malinux det meste innen programmer til programmering av sambandsradioer
<Malinux> okey
<RoyK> catopett_: SDR?
<catopett_> SDR?
 * dr0 har skummelt blikk rettet mot Roy
 * Mathias stirrer tomt på kanalen
<catopett_> Det finnes en måte å DUMPE data fra comport til fil, altså, hente data fra radioen til fil, i terminal, howto?
<Mathias> med andre ord, på tide å hute seg ril butikken
<Mathias> til*
<catopett_> Command til mount all
<catopett_> ?
<Mathias> -a :p
<Mathias> man mount er en fin plass :P
<catopett_> Vent, starte shell
<dr0> mount -a
<catopett_> sudo mount -a, skjer ikke noe
<RoyK> catopett_: hva sier df etter et
<RoyK> det?
<catopett_> Prøve å lese litt i  man mount
<catopett_> df sier INGEN TING
<dr0> cat /etc/fstab sier?
<dr0> :P
<catopett_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /          
<catopett_> sudo mount -a comport
<catopett_> ?
<catopett_> Jeg har alle comporter tilkobblet USB, da RS232 ikke finnes her på laptopen min
<catopett_> dmesg |grep -i 'SCSI device' ???
<catopett_> Try
<catopett_> Jeg har en JABLOCOM GDP-04 og vil bruke denne i Linux, howdo?
<dr0> catopett_: For oppkobling til internett via gdp-04?
<dr0> Har aldri hatt en slik telefon, men den så fin ut :)
<catopett_> dr0, Hvordan mounter jeg usb?
<dr0> Du kan mounte via usb om det er ei blokk i i andre enden av bussen
<catopett_> sudo mount -D usb?
<catopett_> sudo mount -D usb0?
<dr0> Minnepenn?
<catopett_> Nei, comport
<catopett_> modprobe?
<dr0> du har et usb til comport-interface? hva er kobla til interfacet? :p
<catopett_> for å sjekke tilkobblede ting?
<catopett_> Sambandsradio
<dr0> lsusb for å liste alle tilkoblede enheter til usb bussen
<catopett_> Ok, stemmer det, glemte
<catopett_> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 16d6:8003 JABLOCOM s.r.o. GDP-04 modem
<catopett_> Da var det å monte denne da
<catopett_> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port Bus 002 Device 004: ID 16d6:8003 JABLOCOM s.r.o. GDP-04 modem
<catopett_> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<catopett_> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 16d6:8003 JABLOCOM s.r.o. GDP-04 modem
<catopett_> For å mounte Device 006, og å få kontakt med radioen?
<catopett_> Dumpe radioen til lesbar tekstfil
<catopett_> Hva er dette: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05c8:021e Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink)
<catopett_> root@ubuntu:~# dmesg | grep tty [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled [ 2801.029815] usb 2-1.1: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<catopett> Er det noen radioamatører her?
<Aeyoun> God kveld. `apt-get clean` lar 2 GB med pakker ligge igjen i `/var/cache/apt/archives/`. Er det ikke denne kommandoen man skal bruke?
<RoyK> 2 gig?
<geirha> Aeyoun: Jo, den burde vel ha knerta alt der
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Ja. Helt tilbake fra Oktober når jeg først satte opp maskinen.
<Aeyoun> geirha: har forsøkt meg med `apt-get autoclean` og `apt-get clean`. Den første ser ut til å ha fungert (pakker som har mer enn én versjon har slettet den eldste versjonen). Nå hadde jeg dårlig med diskplass og kjørte en `clean`. Absolutt ingenting skjedde. Den sa noe sånt som «Removed 0 kb from your system.»
<RoyK> har en boks som har kjørt noen år på precise, og den har 370GB der
<RoyK> og 148K etter apt-get clean
<Aeyoun> …noen teorier om hva som kan ha gått galt?
<geirha> Aeyoun: Sånn for sikkerhets skyld, du kjørte apt-get clean som root, ja? :)
<Aeyoun> geirha: Obviously.
<geirha> Pokker, da hadde jeg visst svaret :/
<RoyK> hihi
<Aeyoun> Spurte på @oftc/#debian-next siden dette strengt tatt er Debian testing og ikke Ubuntu. *kremt*
<geirha> puh! Da kan vi jo si "off topic!!11"
<geirha> dog fortsatt rart
<RoyK> Aeyoun: er ikke debian* på freenode?
<catopett> Noen våkne her?
<RoyK>  
<catopett> NÃ¥ installerer jeg ubuntu studio med wubi
<Skandix>  
<RoyK> ok: oppgave: en fyr kjører på rødt lys, men sa det så grønt ut. Hvor fort kjørte han?
<catopett> Noen våkne her?
<Skandix> alltid
<catopett> Skandix? Jeg lurer på
<catopett> Åssen hacker man en konto på facebook?
<RoyK> tror ikke det er et spørsmål relatert til ubuntu ;)
<catopett> Alle sier, det går ikke ann, men hvordan blir jeg hacket da?
<catopett> Jeg ønsker å lage egen distro "HAMBUNTU" forslag ønskes
<catopett> #hambuntu
<dagerik> catopett: har du prøvd å resette dit eget passord på fb?
<dagerik> det er muligens slik at ett sted i resett-passord prosessen spør deg om navnet til mordi eller noe slikt
<catopett> Epost og mobilnummer er endret
<dagerik> og vips kan hvem som helst "hacke" fb-en din
<dagerik> er vel emailpassordet ditt som er kompromittert da
<catopett> Jeg har egen kanal her på irc #hambuntu, den er for radioamatører bare
<catopett> Nå har wubi fått ubuntu studio også nå, bra, for jeg driver med musikk, vil installere ved siden av windows
<catopett> Akkurat nå.... kjører jeg windows, for jeg installerer ubuntu studio, og går snart over til den
<catopett> Jeg prøvde CHIRPW også i Windows, funker bra der, funker også bra i Linux
<geirha> wubi installerer mer inni Windows enn ved siden av
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-01
<catopett> Hva er best i Linux? python eller cpp?
<Aeyoun> «Best» kommer da helt an på oppgaven og ferdighetsnivået til den som utfører den.
<Aeyoun> catopett: Python er enklere å hacke så enklere for nye bidragsytere.
<catopett> Ok, men hva er forskjellen mellom python og cpp da?
<geirha> Hva er best i Windows? powershell eller C#?
<Aeyoun> o.Ô
<geirha> catopett: det er to forskjellige språk
<catopett> Jeg forstår det, men kan python oversettes til cpp?
<Aeyoun> catopett: Ja, på samme måte som at Cyrillic can oversettes til Latin
<Aeyoun> Tidkrevende og ikke en enkel jobb.
<Aeyoun> catopett: Det høres nesten ut som om du bør starte her, http://www.codecademy.com
<Aeyoun> —glemte «krever spesialkompetanse og god forståelse av to veldig forskjellige spårk og kulturer»
<Aeyoun> (Tenkte det, men fikk det ikke ned på chatten.)
<geirha> c++ og python kan begge brukes til de samme oppgavene. Til noen oppgaver er c++ mest egenet, til andre er python mest egne, til enda noen andre er det hipp som happ.
<dr0> Noen som ikke blir i godt humør av denne? :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9cd0ortxu0
<catopett> Noen våkne her?
<dagerik> yep
<dagerik> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<catopett> Prøver å bruke UCK
<catopett> Jeg prøver UCK, trenger hjelp: File /media/catopett LiveCD/ubuntu is not an Ubuntu Desktop Edition ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts.
<catopett> MÃ¥ jeg ha en iso-fil?
<dagerik> catopett: en CD er en isofil
<dagerik> ISO 9660 == CD rom
<catopett> Hva menes det med: File /media/catopett/Chirp LiveCD/isolinux/isolinux.bin is not an Ubuntu Desktop Edition ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts.
<catopett> Hva menes det med File /media/catopett LiveCD is not an Ubuntu Desktop Edition ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts. i UCK?
<catopett> NÃ¥ setter jeg inn XUBUNTU i DVD-Romen, funker det da?
<catopett> FÃ¥r ikke til UCK, noen som kan hjelpe? Har satt inn XUBUNTU i DVD-Romen
<dagerik> sorry. bruker ikke ubuntu :P
<dagerik> men er flink med linux generelt og kan hjelpe med generiske ting
<catopett> Noen her som har brukt UCK før?
<catopett> Jeg har lest: http://www.howtogeek.com/109736/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-or-usb og UCK ber om iso-fil, når språkinstalleringen kommer
<catopett> Jeg har satt inn xubuntu i dvd-romen, men det funker ikke
<catopett> Den er live dvd
<dagerik> UCK programmet skal generere en iso fil for deg
<dagerik> som du kan brenne til en CD
<dagerik> catopett: du skal ikke sette inn en linux live cd i dvdrom. hvorfor gjør du det
<catopett> Hva skal jeg gjøre da?
<dagerik> på hvilket steg er du på da?
<catopett> Vent
<catopett> Der jeg kommer til "please choose an ISO image to be used as the basis for your live CD
<catopett> Der jeg kommer til "please choose an ISO image to be used as the basis for your live CD"
<dagerik> javel. da må du laste ned et ISO image
<dagerik> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<catopett> HMM, prøve noe
<catopett> HMM må reboote, har oppgradert os
<dagerik> null stress
<dagerik> jeg skal v
<dagerik> jeg skal være her natten lang
<catopett> NÃ¥ fikk jeg det til, men UCK krasjet for at iso-fila var for gammel og ikke for 64 biters (Kubuntu 10.10)
<catopett> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04e8:685e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II] (USB Debugging mode) hvordan mounter jeg denne?
<dagerik> catopett: mount kommandoen mounter
<dagerik> mount /dev/samsung /mnt/samsung-mountpoint
<catopett> mount point /mnt/samsung-mountpoint does not exist
<dagerik> monteringspunkter må eksistere
<catopett> Jeg kjører "lsusb" og får: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04e8:685e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II] (USB Debugging mode)
<dagerik> catopett: monteringspunktet må eksisere. bruk mkdir og lag det
<catopett> Mounting SquashFS image... mount: warning: /home/catopett/tmp/remaster-root-mount seems to be mounted read-only.
<catopett> er det bra?
<catopett> open2: exec of fribidi --nopad --nobreak failed at bin/po2txt line 112 make[1]: *** [he.tr] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/tmp.BiybKbOvcg/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/po' make: *** [po] Error 2 Failed to build gfxboot theme Build ended at 2014-03-01 06:43:40
<dagerik> catopett: hvilken kommando er det du kjører?
<catopett> UCK-GUI
<dagerik> jeg trodde vi skulle mount  (Kubuntu 10.10)
<dagerik> jeg trodde vi skulle mounte Phone [Galaxy S II]
<dagerik> mount /dev/samsung /mnt/samsung-mountpoint
<catopett> Da får jeg feil
<dagerik> paste den da
<catopett> catopett@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/samsung /mnt/samsung-mountpoint mount: mount point /mnt/samsung-mountpoint does not exist catopett@ubuntu:~$
<dagerik> for å montere noe til et monteringspunkt må monteringspunktet eksistere
<dagerik> du må lage monteringspunktet
<dagerik> bare lag en tom mappe
<catopett> sudo mkdir \mnt\samsung-mountpoint
<catopett> Done that
<dagerik> får du samme feilmelding?
<catopett> Ja
<dagerik> file /mnt/samsung-mountpoint
<catopett> catopett@ubuntu:~$ file \mnt\samsung-mountpoint mntsamsung-mountpoint: directory catopett@ubuntu:~$
<dagerik> er det du som snur om på slashene?
<catopett> Skal det være / eller \?
<dagerik> file /mnt/samsung-mountpoint
<dagerik> du ser det er foroverslash
<catopett> Da skriver jeg rett
<dagerik> hva er resultaten av "file /mnt/samsung-mountpoint"
<dagerik> kan du copypaste strengen?
<dagerik> altså ikke rediger på kommandoen
<dagerik> men kjør den som jeg skriver den
<dagerik> file /mnt/samsung-mountpoint
<catopett> Da fikk jeg en ny feil: catopett@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/samsung /mnt/samsung-mountpoint mount: special device /dev/samsung does not exist catopett@ubuntu:~$
<dagerik> svar meg
<catopett> catopett@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/samsung-mountpoint catopett@ubuntu:~$ file /mnt/samsung-mountpoint /mnt/samsung-mountpoint: directory
<dagerik> file rapporterer tilbake at det er en mappe
<dagerik> det er bra
<catopett> Ja
<catopett> Da fikk jeg en ny feil: catopett@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/samsung /mnt/samsung-mountpoint mount: special device /dev/samsung does not exist
<dagerik> når du plugger inn enheter inn i din pc oppretter linux en fil som representerer enheten
<dagerik> din harddisk er typisk representert som /dev/sda
<dagerik> du må finne ut hvilken fil i /dev som representerer din mobiltelefon'
<catopett> Ja, jeg kjører "LSUSB" og får: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04e8:685e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II] (USB Debugging mode)
<dagerik> prøv fdisk -l
<dagerik> den vil liste alle lagringsmedier
<dagerik> når du kobler telefon til pc med usb er det typisk at telefonen presenterer seg som et lagringsmedium.
<catopett> catopett@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l, ikke noe skjedde
<dagerik> som root
<catopett> catopett@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0xf04a13cb     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      409599      20377
<dagerik> bruk http://bpaste.net/
<Mathias> har dere pjattet i hele natt? :o
<catopett> Tja, nesten
<catopett> Hvor mange er våkne nå da?
<catopett> Prøver UCK og får feil på: bin/po2txt he.po >he.tr, mangler he.po da?
<catopett> exec of fribidi --nopad --nobreak failed at bin/po2txt line 112 make[1]: *** [he.tr] Error 2
<catopett> Hva er kommandoen for å finne filer igjen?
<Malinux> catopett: var nok ikke mange våkne i sted, men nå er jeg våken i alle fall
<Malinux> kommandoen for å finne filer er locate
<catopett> Noen som kan tyde en log, jeg har log på UCK der jeg ikke fikk laget live cd, loggen ligger her: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7015105
<Malinux> jeg tror du får problemer, da den prøver å hente ned pakker for ubuntu 10.10, som ikke lengere er støttet
<Malinux> ser nå at den finner det den trenger for ubuntu 12.04, etter jeg leste lengere ned i logfila
<Malinux> du får Failed to build gfxboot theme
<Malinux> i følge denne: https://answers.launchpad.net/uck/+question/211908
<Malinux> skal det hjelpe å installere følgende pakke:
<Malinux> libfribidi-bin
<Malinux> det står i svar #2
<Malinux> om det ikke hjelper, så får vi prøve noe annet :)
<catopett> Da er jeg igang med UCK igjen, får se da, om dette virket
<catopett>  gfxboot and gfxboot-dev gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package, må jeg, og kan jeg installere disse?'
<Malinux> vet ikke om du må installere de. I linken jeg postet deg, virket det som det var nok å installere pakken: libfribidi-bin, men om de har installert gfxboot og gfxboot-dev eller ei fra før står det intet om
<Malinux> det er forøvrig kun dev-pakkene som trengs om man skal bygge noe fra source
<catopett> Fikk msg om at GFXBOOT ogGFXBOOT-DEV allerede var installert og av nyeste versjon
<Malinux> okey
<Malinux> da kan du konsentrere deg om libfribidi-bin og prøve å installere den i alle fall
<catopett> Jeg fikk error på package manager, prøver igjen
<Malinux> hvilken error fikk du?
<Malinux> altså, fikk du error etter at du installerte pakken? Eller fikk du ikke installert pakken?
<catopett> Fikk installert pakken men under compilasjonen fikk jeg error på pakke manageren
<catopett> Hva skjer når jeg bruker UCK-GUI -m?
<catopett> Kan jeg bruke man -k uck-gui?
<Malinux> ok, jeg aner ikke hva slags error du fikk :) så da kan jeg ikke vite hva som er galt heller
<catopett> Unable to find any package manager application
<Malinux> har du ikke apt-get og sånt der da? det der var rart. Eller prøver den å finne gui-app-manager kanskje
<Malinux> du kan bruke uck-gui -m i alle fall så får jeg opp gui når jeg gjør det
<Malinux> du kjører kubuntu?
<Malinux> står noe her https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/892038
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 892038 in Ubuntu Customization Kit "uck unable to find any package manager in kubuntu" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Malinux> og her
<Malinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/411336
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 411336 in Ubuntu Customization Kit "Unable to find any package manager application" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Malinux> mulig du trenger synaptic
<catopett> Jeg kjører ubuntu studio
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> prøvd å installere synaptic?
<Malinux> det kan jo hjelpe om uck gjerne vil bruke den
<Malinux> syntes egentlig at uck burde sjekket om disse programmene var installert under install, evt. at man kan velge hva man vil ha under install osv
<catopett> Har den nyeste
<Malinux> så du har synaptic?
<catopett> Ja
<Malinux> dpkg -s synaptic | grep Status
<Malinux> den sier install ok installed ?
<catopett> catopett@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -s synaptic | grep Status
<catopett> Status: install ok installed
<catopett> catopett@ubuntu:~$
<Malinux> da ble det verre :S hvorfor forstår ikke uck at den har en packagemanager da da mon tro :S
<Malinux> her står det om feilen, men mer en workaround enn en løsning på problemet kan det se ut til: http://linuxquestionhelp.blogspot.no/2013/04/how-to-create-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-or.html
<catopett> Gikk videre med compileringen og her går ting ok
<Malinux> det står: Unfortunately, the package manager component no longer seems to be working on Ubuntu 11.10, which appears to be a known issue. In previous versions, this called a Synaptic-like application.
<Malinux> så gjelder kanskje for alt etter 11.10
<Malinux> okey :)
<Malinux> får håpe det fungrer greit
<catopett> Fugerte uten andre feil, men qemu ville ikke kjøre iso-fila da den sa at jeg bare hadde i686 og ikke x86_64
<Malinux> qemu?
<Malinux> virituel maskin?
<catopett> ja
<Malinux> mulig qemu har problemer med diverse arkitekturer da? du kan jo prøve å boote maskinen med den?
<catopett> Prøve, må brenne ut den først
<Malinux> oki :)
<catopett> Hmm: Copying X authorization file to chroot filesystem...
<catopett> xauth:  file /root/.Xauthority does not exist
<catopett> xauth:  file /home/catopett/.Xauthority does not exist
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> den har vel sitt eget root-system når den lager en uck-disk
<Malinux> men nå er jeg ikke sikker på hva som kan være galt altså
<catopett> Still "Failed to build gfxboot theme"
<catopett> Gir opp
<Malinux> damn
<Malinux> ja, det er jo fårstålig
<Malinux> eh, eller het er det forstålig :S
<Malinux> pussige er at jeg får opp synaptic når jeg tester og sånt, men har ingen iso liggende for å herje med, og nå blir det andre saker som skal foregår her :)
<Malinux> men vi snakkes jo senere :)
<Aeyoun> catopett: Du bør virkelig begynne med litt mindre og grunnleggende prosjekter.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: men det burde egentlig være rett frem å fikse en sånn custom-cd syntes jeg.
<Aeyoun> Forutsett at litt flere grunnkunnskaper er på plass.
<Malinux> hvilke da syntes du?
<Malinux> jeg syntes den customsaken der burde være plug and play. Det er jo fint om man kan lage sin egen installer-cd med det man bruker av programmer og sånt, men kanskje du har rett, kanskje det ikke er for alle
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Vite hva en ISO-fil er, hvordan partisjoner og mounts fungerer, litt om basesystemet.
<Aeyoun> Ser av chatten over at dette er påkrevd, iallfall.
<Aeyoun> Pluss, man bør mestre litt av Linux før man lager en potensiell farlig ny distribusjon og gir den til andre. Jeg mener, det er enkelt å inkludere noe copywrightet-programvare man ikke kan redistribuere eller ved uhell ekskludere ting som grafikkdrivere eller et init system.
<Malinux> sant nok, men i utgangspunktet funger den custom-saken slik at man får med base-systemet, men kan velge å ta med f.eks. vlc og sånt
<Malinux> men ser poenget ditt Aeyoun
<catopett> eksisterer Reconstructor lengre?
<Malinux> hjemmesiden deres er i alle fall nede
<Malinux> så er muligens noe dødt
<andypandy> Nå har jeg ikke vært med i praten, men hvilken side?
<Malinux> reconstructor.org
<Malinux> som i følge wikipedia er den offesielle siden til reconstructor
<Malinux> men om uck laget en iso og du fikk failed to load gfxboot theme, så høres det ytterst utrolig ut
<Malinux> om man har en sånn her: https://www.komplett.no/icy-box-ib-rd3640su3-hdd-kabinett/776437
<Malinux> kan man da sette opp raid i den med mdadm?
<RoyK> ser ikke ut til at den støtter JBOD
<RoyK> Malinux: mange disker har du i serveren nå?
<Malinux> har 4 2TB-disker i raid-6
<RoyK> og dårlig med plass til flere?
<RoyK> type - er det fullt?
<Malinux> det går vel 2 til tror jeg
<RoyK> da får du jo dobbelt med plass
<Malinux> men om jeg kjører 2 2-tbdisker, så kunne jeg jo kanskje oppgradert til 3TB eller noe sånt
<Malinux> det gjør jeg jo ja, så det er jo grei upgrade sånnsett
<Malinux> så kanskje det er den beste upgraden for tiden
<Mathias> 3tb er vel billigst per gb?
<Malinux> å slenge inn 2 2tb til
<Malinux> mulig
<RoyK> om du putter 3TB inn i raidet, får du 2TB ut av dem
<RoyK> så kan du jo bytte til 3TB senere om du vil
<RoyK> du kjører vel LVM på toppen av det her?
<Malinux> evt. satt inn 4 sånne i raid? :p http://www.avshop.no/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:10511568
<Malinux> nei, har ikke lvm, såvidt jeg kan huske
<Malinux> evt. hvordan sjekker jeg om jeg har det?
<Malinux> men det er jo kanskje en bedre ide ja. kjøpe 3TB-disker, så er det klart for utvidelse
<Malinux> her er det visst en HDD med en 4k film på? http://www.avshop.no/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:10514764
<Mathias> wee, bare 13 dager igjen til jeg kan bestille skjermer :D
<RoyK> 18TB disk?!?
<RoyK> ingen har jo kommet med noe > 4TB på snart 2 år
<Malinux> joda, det finnes visst 18TB-disker
<RoyK> url?
<Malinux> http://www.avshop.no/SearchResult.aspx?q=kw:HDD
<Malinux> her er forskjellige størrelser
<Malinux> men tja, hva veit jeg. er det en enkeltdisk eller er det noe annet. det er jo lite info der :S
<RoyK> ser mer ut som om de har et lass med mindre disker som de har pakka pent inn
<RoyK> finner ikke noe fra google om noe >4TB
<andypandy> Prøver å installere Ubuntu server på en eldre laptop, men får beskjed om at den mangler pae support
<andypandy> Noen som veit hva det er, og om det eventuelt er mulig å komme forbi det?
<Malinux> i såfall forklarer det jo en hel del... for jeg ble temmelig tja, sjokkert, da jeg så det, for når ikke en gang databutikker har noe større enn 4TB
<RoyK> PAE er physical address extensions
<andypandy> Ok, mulig å komme forbi det`?
<RoyK> Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained.
<RoyK> fra https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<RoyK> andypandy: prøver du å installere 13.10 eller noe?
<andypandy> Nei, 12.04
<andypandy> Er en Pentium M maskin
<RoyK> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<andypandy> RoyK: Takker, ser ut til at dette blir kveldsprosjektet mitt i kveld :)
<andypandy> Ligger Windows 2000 på den nå, og den går i bluescreen....... sånt kan man ikke ha
<RoyK> win2k :D
<RoyK> andypandy: kan hende du bør velge noe annet enn ubuntu 12.04 for den der - 12.04 bruker jo unity som standard, noe som krever endel ressurser
<RoyK> andypandy: vil du ha ubuntu, prøv lubuntu
<RoyK> andypandy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<RoyK> andypandy: mye minne er det i boksen?
<Malinux> win2k har jeg bare såvidt testet
<Malinux> gikk ikke å spille spill på den husker jeg, så da var det jo ikke så spennende heller
 * RoyK husker det som windows nt 5 beta :P
<Malinux> NT5.0 er vel win2K
<Malinux> NT5.1 winxp
<Malinux> NT6.0 Vista
<RoyK> mhm
<Malinux> men er windows 7 NT7.0 ?
<Malinux> eller 6.1 ?
<RoyK> ja
<Malinux> oki
<RoyK> og win8 er jo nt8
<Malinux> ja
<andypandy> Jeg tenkte å installere ubuntu server på den jeg da.......
<andypandy> SItter faktisk 2 gig minne i den maskina
<RoyK> andypandy: skal teste 1204 server uten PAE her, bare for moro skyld ;)
<RoyK> andypandy: server og desktop er egentlig samma greia, bare at desktop har gui
<RoyK> ellers er forskjellen heller liten (hvis noe)
<RoyK> andypandy: prøver med kvm nå og ubuntu-12.04.4-server-i386.iso, dobbeltsjekka at PAE var av på gjesteprosessoren, og den kommer fint opp
<RoyK> ehhhhh
<RoyK> dvs - /proc/cpuinfo viser fremdeles pae selv om virt-manager sier den er av
<RoyK> andypandy: ping
<RoyK> andypandy: hmja
<RoyK> satte core2 og skrudde av pae, boom
<RoyK> så gjetter at du må følge den artikkelen
<Malinux> de som jobber x99 eller er det 99x kanskje, driver visst med fabric og noe viritualisering i bunn og så server oppå det igjen eller noe sånt
<Malinux> jeg har nevnt det sistnevnte her, da veninna mi har fått det på sin server
<Malinux> jeg er ikke sikker på hva fabric er en gang jeg
<RoyK> det kan være så mangt
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men husker ikke hva han installerte i bunnen på serveren
<andypandy> Hehe, jeg har en gang brukt Ubuntu server i bunnen, og så installert GUI etterpå, funka det :)
<andypandy> Er litt frem og tilbake, sånn er det å være familiefar, og måtte reparere sånne ting som dusjen etter at ungene har herpa den......
<Malinux> ja, det er jo bare å kjøre sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop eller noe slikt
<Malinux> og volla
<andypandy> Akuratt det jeg tenkte på Malin
<RoyK> andypandy: som sagt - prøvde å installere server 12.04 uten pae, funka dårlig
<andypandy> Jaja, er jo ikke noe krise å installere en Desktop utgave.....
<andypandy> Kan jo mekke til diverse server greier på den også
<RoyK> andypandy: er ikke noen stor forskjell på server og desktop bortsett fra GUIen
<RoyK> den kan du jo skru av om du ikke vil ha den
<andypandy> Japp
<andypandy> Fra gamle dager mener jeg å huske at det var noe med å endre runlevel.....
<andypandy> Gamledager var Redhat 5.11 eller no i den duren
<RoyK> funker ikke helt sånn med upstart
<RoyK> men er jo ikke så vanskelig, da
<andypandy> Finner nok ut av det
<RoyK> andypandy: eldre ubuntu-distroer som 10.04 vil nok funke, men de har jo ikke support for mer enn drøyt et år
<andypandy1981> Skal vi nå se om vi får det til å virke da
<RoyK> på ny distro?
<andypandy1981> Prøver Ubuntu og ser hvordan det går
<andypandy1981> Kommer lenger, men henger seg rett etter hardware detection.........
<RoyK> uten PAE?
<andypandy1981> FÃ¥r ingen feilmeldinger om det ne
<RoyK> lubuntu?
<andypandy1981> Får valgt språk og land osv
<andypandy1981> Nei Ubuntu.........
<RoyK> om kjerna booter skal det funke greit
<andypandy1981> Ok, får gi den litt tid på seg da........
 * RoyK kaster seg rundt for å ta en drosje til ei viss dame
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-02
<andypandy> Det tok en evighet, men jeg fikk tilslutt installert Xubuntu på laptopen
<Domaldel> Hei, trenger litt hjelp her =)
<Domaldel> Har noen av dere litt tid?
<Domaldel> Noen hjemme?
<hjd> Domaldel: Hei, hva lurer du på? :)
<hjd> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Domaldel> There we go =)
<Domaldel> Jo, jeg prøver å legge in en .iso fil for en annen linux variant på en usb penn.
<Domaldel> Og jeg driver på med å følge en guide på engelsk som ber meg om å åpne "Verktøy for oppstartdisk"
<Domaldel> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Domaldel> Jeg er på ubuntu 12.04 LTE
<Domaldel> Norsk.
<hjd> Ja, det burde gå fint det.
<Domaldel> Ja, bortsett fra at det ikke gjør det :-/
<Malinux> da er vi på rette kanalen
<Domaldel> Ja =)
<hjd> Hva er det som ikke fungerer?
<Domaldel> Skal vi se, jeg har ubuntu 12.04 LTE på norsk.
<Domaldel> har åpnet "Verktøy for oppstartdisk" slik http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu sier jeg skal gjøre.
<Domaldel> Men, jeg får ikke til å velge disk som skal brukes.
<Domaldel> Kan finne USB pennen når jeg leter etter .iso filen.
<Domaldel> SÃ¥ programmet kan se USB pennen.
<Domaldel> Men ikke i andre enden.
<Domaldel> Et øyeblikk.
<Malinux> du får ikke klikket på other for å bla det manuelt fram til iso-fila? hva skjer i stedet?
<hjd> SÃ¥ i steg 6? Er det listet en USB-enhet der?
<hjd> Eller, den forsvinner etter at du velger isoen?
<Domaldel> http://www.prisguide.no/produkt/transcend-jetflash-770-32gb-175769
<Domaldel> Jeg kan bla i den øvre boksen.
<Domaldel> Og finner .iso
<Malinux> ah, men du får ikke valgt minnepinnen du vil bruke da?
<Domaldel> Ja, steg 6
<Domaldel> Stemmer.
<Malinux> ah, jeg som roter litt, ok. Vil det si at den boksen der minnepinnen skal dukke opp, rett og slett er tom?
<Domaldel> Tom og grå
<hjd> Domaldel: Ok, så USB-enheten er ikke listet i programmet. Dukker den opp noen andre steder på maskinen?
<Domaldel> Um, la faktisk merke til at jeg har problemer før også...
<Domaldel> Før steg 6
<Domaldel> Skal vi se...
<Domaldel> I steg 5 så kan jeg finne .iso filen på USB pennen men ikke i nedlastninger...
<Domaldel> Merkelig nok.
<Domaldel> (Jeg prøvde å bare kopiere og klippe in .iso filen på pennen først før jeg husket at det ikke er bra nok :-P
<Domaldel> )
<Domaldel> .iso filen på pennen er slettet nå.
<Domaldel> Men må bruke den i mappen nedlastninger.
<Domaldel> Som programmet ikke ser.
<Domaldel> Prøvde unetbootin også.
<Domaldel> Men der kan jeg ikke velge usb pennen heller...
<hjd> Hvis du prøvde å legge inn isofilen som allerede fantes på minnepennen, er det mulig den var derfor ikke viste seg selv som et valg siden det ville skapt en del trøbbel
<Domaldel> Jeg har fjernet den nå.
<Domaldel> Ennå problemer.
<Malinux> og hvilke problemer har du nå?
<Malinux> viktig at minnepinnen er helt tom. Du får tilgang på minnepinnen gjennom filbehandleren (nautilus) ?
<Domaldel> Den er tom.
<Domaldel> Jeg hadde .iso filen der (og det var slik jeg kunne velge .iso filen)
<Domaldel> Men jeg kan ikke finne .iso filen med programmet nå lenger :-/
<Domaldel> SÃ¥ steg 4/5
<hjd> Hvor har du lagt isofilen
<Domaldel> Jeg brukte firefox for å laste den ned.
<Malinux> da ligger den muligens i /home/<ditt brukernavn>/Downloads
<Domaldel> Jeg brukte ctrl + c og ctrl + v for å legge en kopi på USB pennen før jeg husket at det ikke fungerte, denne kopien kunne programmet se i "annet"
<Domaldel> Men orginalen finner den ikke.
<Malinux> eller på norsk: /home/<ditt brukernavn>/Nedlastinger
<Domaldel> Ja, /nedlastninger
<Domaldel> Jeg finner mappen.
<Malinux> ok, fint
<Domaldel> Men i følge programmet er mappen tom.
<Malinux> men kan du åpne opp minnepinnen via nautlius?
<Malinux> og så trykker du ctrl + h
<Domaldel> Med programmet mener jeg "Verktøy for oppstartdisk"
<hjd> Domaldel: Hvis du åpner Nedlastinger i feks Nautilus, ligger det noe der da?
<Malinux> skjønner
<Malinux> så sjekker du om minnepinnen er helt tom. ctrl + h gjør så man ser eventuelle skjulte filer
<Domaldel> Eh, aner ikke hva "nautilus" er.
<Domaldel> Eller, jeg aner jo...
<Malinux> etter det, så sjekker du mappen Nedlastinger som hjd sier
<Domaldel> Men jeg brukte bare "Hjemmemappe" for å komme meg dit.
<Malinux> jeg forklarte hva nautilus var, ved å skrive filbehandleren og nautlius i parentes
<Domaldel> Likker på venstre side.
<Malinux> trykk på mappen da, på venstre side :)
<Malinux> fungerer med hjemmemappe-knappen på venstre side ja :) Da kommer du inn i filbehanlderen.
<Domaldel> Ja, mappen inneholder flere filer, blant anner .iso filen.
<Domaldel> Eller å søke på "filbehandler" fungerer ikke :-/
<Malinux> og med mappen, mener du Nedlastinger?
<Domaldel> Men regner med at det ikke er så viktig.
<Domaldel> Ah, ok.
<Domaldel> Et øyeblikk.
<Malinux> nei, det er ikke viktig, så lenge du kommer inn i filbehandleren gjennom å trykke på hjemmemappen til venstre der :)
<Domaldel> GÃ¥ til minnepinnen og presse ctrl + h?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> via den hjemmeknappen til venstre
<Domaldel> Heh, joda, er en mappe der.
<Malinux> så får du opp et vindu, ikke sant?
<Malinux> en mappe i minnepinnen?
<Domaldel> Nei, får ikke opp et nytt vindu
<Domaldel> Men ser en ny mappe i det vinduet jeg hadde.
<Domaldel> Ja
<Malinux> ja, ok, da har du jo allerede et vindu :p :)
<Domaldel> .trash-1000
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> og det er på minnepinnen?
<Domaldel> Ja
<Malinux> du kan jo prøve å slette mappen, men spørs om deter så farlig at den er der
<Domaldel> Regner med at det er noe som følger med minnepinnen.
<Domaldel> Jeg vet ikke.
<hjd> Domaldel: Ok, så vidt jeg kan se har vi da konstantert at isofilen finnes og ligger i Nedlastinger. Hvis du forsøker å gå til mappen Nedlastinger der du velger iso i "Verktøy for oppstartsdisk", hva ser du da?
<Domaldel> Om jeg kan slippe å miste garantien på USB pennen ved å fjerne programvaren så hadde det vært fint, men å legge in puppy linux er viktigere for meg en 3 års garanti =)
<Domaldel> Du vil at jeg skal bruke verktøy for oppstartsdisk og så "annet" for å navigere meg til mappen og så fortelle dere hva jeg ser?
<Malinux> du mister ikke noe garanti på minnepinnen :)
<Domaldel> Ps. det jeg ser der er ingenting, mappen er tom i følge "verktøy for oppstartsdisk.
<Malinux> gjør som hjd sier. start opp verktøy for oppstartdisk, eller naviger tilbake til progammet om det er åpnet. trykk på knappen for iso-filer
<Malinux> altså når du velger iso?
<Malinux> i programmet der? hm, og du har navigert til mappen Nedlastinger?
<hjd> Domaldel: Nederst i høyre hjørnet er det en nedtrekksliste for filtype, hva står den på?
<Domaldel> Ja
<Domaldel> Bildefiler fra CD er alternativ 1
<Domaldel> Disketavbildninger er alternativ 2
<Malinux> det er alternativ 1 du skal ha for iso
<Domaldel> Ingen av delene fungerer.
<Malinux> alternativ 2 er for img-filer
<Malinux> merkelich
<Domaldel> Mappen vises ennå som tom.
<Domaldel> Men hvis jeg kopierer .iso filen til USB pennen med ctrl + c og v så ser programmet filen...
<hjd> Snodig, det første alternativet skal vise ISO-filer.
<hjd> Har du noen andre ISO-filer på maskinen, så du kan sjekke om programmet kan se dem?
<Domaldel> Ja, veldig snodig.
<Domaldel> Og grunnen til at jeg er her :-P
<Malinux> frister litt å prøve å se på maskinen din med teamviewer
<Domaldel> Hum, duger skype?
<hjd> Domaldel: Eventuelt, prøv å flytt ISO-filen fra Nedlastinger til Hjem-mappen din og se om du fortsatt har samme problem der
<Domaldel> Vil helst kontrollere den selv ;-)
<Malinux> tror ikke jeg kan navigere meg rundt på en maskin via skype?
<Domaldel> Ok, skal prøve det hjd
<Malinux> skjønner. ok, det er helt i orden altså
<Domaldel> Med copy/past?
<Domaldel> ctrl + c og v
<hjd> F.eks.
<Domaldel> Nei men det går an å se skjermen til en annen person via skype
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> det kan jo prøves, om funksjonen virker i linux-versjonen av skype
<Domaldel> Ok, nå kan programmet igjen se filen.
<Domaldel> Men når jeg "åpner" filen så ser alt identisk ut med før jeg fant den.
<Malinux> så etter du flyttet den til hjemmemappa di, så vises den?
<Domaldel> Eller med andre ord, den er ennå ikke i listen på toppen, listen er tom og grå.
<Domaldel> Ja den vises i navigeringen men ikke i listen på toppen.
<Domaldel> Med andre ord hvis vi igjen ser på den guiden jeg hadde.
<Domaldel> Jeg ser filen i steg 5 nå.
<Domaldel> Men ikke i bilde for steg 6
<Domaldel> I det øverse feltet.
<hjd> Domaldel: Av ren nysgjerrighet, ISO-filen vises når du er i hjemmemappen, men ikke i Nedlastinger. Selv om de egentlig er eksakt samme fil som ble kopiert?
<Domaldel> Bildet for steg 6 inneholder bare 2 tomme og grå felt.
<Domaldel> Ja
<Domaldel> Det stemmer hjd
<hjd> Domaldel: :S
<Domaldel> Jeg vet, sært...
<hjd> Domaldel: Du har ikke montert den i Nedlastinger eller noe som kanskje ville gjort at den ikke vises?
<Domaldel> Jeg har ikke gjort noe mere en å klikke på "last ned" på nettsiden jeg fikk den fra.
<hjd> Dette høres ufattelig rart ut...
<Malinux> enig
<Domaldel> http://distro.ibiblio.org/quirky/wary-5.5/
<Malinux> er du 100% sikker på at du når du skulle velge iso i programmet faktisk endret mappe til Nedlastinger?
<hjd> Men ok. Så nå får du funnet og valgt den, men den dukker ikke opp i ISO-listen i toppen av programmet?
<Domaldel> Ja, malinux
<Malinux> ok
<Domaldel> Ja, hjd
<Domaldel> Det stemmer.
<Malinux> hva var den linken du sendte nå?
<Domaldel> Siden jeg fikk .iso filen fra.
<Malinux> er det wary-5.5.iso du har lastet ned?
<Domaldel> Ja
<Malinux> fant ikke noe i farten som het iso der :p men etter å ha lett litt på siden fant jeg den jo :)
<Domaldel> Ps. Siden er kjent for å ha feil i nedlastningen ofte.
<Domaldel> SÃ¥ md5sum filen ligger der av en grunn ;-)
<Malinux> ok
<hjd> Har du sjekket md5sum på den?
<hjd> Vel, md5sumer er jo ofte lagt ut slik at det er mulig å verifisere at du får den ønskelige filen og ikke en versjon noen har tuklet med.
<Domaldel> Eller som har feil pga dårlig nett ;-)
<Domaldel> Nei, har ikke funnet ut hvordan å sjekke det på ubuntu ennå.
<Domaldel> Den versjonen jeg hadde på windows var riktig.
<Domaldel> Men dette er en annen fil.
<Domaldel> Så bør sjekke igjen for sikkerhets skyld.
<Domaldel> Hvis dere har en enkel kommando for det ;-)
<Malinux> åpne terminal
<Malinux> skriv md5sum <navn på iso-fila>.iso
<Malinux> også må du være i samme mappe som isofila da
<Malinux> så blir md5sum wary-5.5.iso
<Domaldel> Hum, et øyeblikk, må bare finne ut hvordan å navigere til nedlastninger først =)
<Malinux> åpne terminal
<Malinux> cd Nedlastinger
<hjd> cd=change directory
<Malinux> ja
<Domaldel> Søren, kunne ha sverget på at jeg hadde lagt til en utmerket guide til terminal kommandoer i bokmerker for firefox...
<Domaldel> Nåja, får bruke CD =)
<Malinux> husk at terminalen er case sensitiv, slik at ting må skrives lowercase om det er oppgitt eller uppercase om det skulle være oppgitt, slik at cd  bare kan skrives med små bokstaver :)
<Malinux> her er en guide, på svensk, som er grei: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan
<Domaldel> There we go
<Domaldel> Now I know that the md5sum is correct.
<Domaldel> (Just had to find the ls command)
<Domaldel> Søren, glemte at jeg snakket i en norsk kanal... ><
<Domaldel> http://mally.stanford.edu/~sr/computing/basic-unix.html
<Domaldel> Denne hjalp også ;-)
<hjd> (For avansert bruk, hvis md5sums.txt ligger i samme direktory som iso-filen(e), holder det å kjøre `md5sum -c md5sums.txt`. Den vil da se gjennom mappen du står i og merke som matcher som OK)
<Domaldel> Kjekt, men for komplisert for meg.
<Domaldel> Kommer ikke til å huske det =)
<Domaldel> Akkurat nå har jeg nok med kjerne kommandoer
<Malinux> smart å ta det piano
<hjd> Joda, men det kan være nyttig for andre. Det var også grunnen til at jeg ventet med å poste den til du var ferdig ;)
<Domaldel> SÃ¥, vi vet at .iso filen blir funnet men ikke vises...
<Malinux> men da har vi konstatert at md5sum er rett
<Malinux> mhm
<Domaldel> Noen forslag til hva jeg kan prøve nå?
<hjd> Det forklarer fortsatt ikke hvorfor den ikke dukker opp dog
<hjd> Domaldel: Har du noen andre ISO-filer liggende som du kan sjekke om har samme oppførsel?
<Domaldel> Nei
<Malinux> jeg har en teori jeg slenger ut her. Har du en mappe som heterDownloads og en som heter Nedlastinger
<Malinux> f.eks. om du har gått i fra Engelsk til Norsk språk for så å ta vare på de engelske navnene på mappene, men også lage nye norske eller noe sånt?
<Domaldel> Rent teknisk ja, i følge terminalen.
<Domaldel> Nei
<Malinux> ok
<Domaldel> Jeg har kun brukt norsk versjon.
<Domaldel> Men termialen sier at jeg har en fil for begge språk.
<Malinux> ok, da har du ikke noe rot med mappene i alle fall
<Domaldel> I hjem mappen.
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> og iso-fila finnes i begge?
<Domaldel> Filen ligger i den norske varianten.
<Domaldel> Skal skjekke den engelske nå.
<Malinux> kan det være at det programmet som lager minnepinner, prøver å åpne Downloads, når du trykker Nedlastinger, og av den grunn ikke viser noe?
<Domaldel> Ingen på engelsk.
<Malinux> ok, så kanskje er det den mappen programmet leter i :S
<Domaldel> Kanskje.
<Domaldel> Et øyeblikk.
<Malinux> det er min teori for tiden :)
<Malinux> og om den så gjør, er det uheldig for å si det sånn. har man norsk språk, skal da ting fungere opp mot nettopp norsk språk, eller Hindu om man har Hindu som språk :)
<Domaldel> Tja...
<Malinux> er i alle fall eneste logiske forklaringen jeg kan komme på i farten
<Malinux> prøv å kopiere iso-fila til Downloads
<Domaldel> Når det gjelder .iso filen i "Nedlastninger" så finner programmet ikke filen i steg 5
<Malinux> åpne så usb-mekkeprogrammet og sjekk om du da finner iso-fila
<Domaldel> I hjemme mappen så kommer jeg til steg 6 hvor filen mangler i top boksen...
<Malinux> nettopp, men om du kopierer iso-fila over på Downloads-mappa og den da finner det, så har vi funnet ut hva som er galt
<Malinux> da kan man sende inn en bugrapport på det evt.
<hjd> Domaldel: kan du dobbeltsjekke stien om fila ligger i Nedlastinger eller Downloads og verifisere at du ser på samme sted når du leter den opp i programmet?
<Domaldel> Når jeg klikker på "annet" så kommer jeg til hjemme mappen "Domaldel"
<hjd> Malinux: Hvis du bytter fra et språk til et annet skal du få en dialog som spør om du vil endre navnet på mapper som Nedlastinger osv til hva det nye språket har eller om begge skal beholdes. Det har jeg fått tidligere iallefall
<Domaldel> Og så dobbelt klikker jeg på "nedlastninger"
<Malinux> hjd: ja, jeg har også sett noe slikt
<Domaldel> Så er rimelig sikker på at det er samme fil siden jeg bruker samme metode for å finne filen med begge programmene.
<hjd> Hvis du går tilbake til hjemmappen og går inn i Downloads istedenfor?
<Domaldel> Ingenting der heller.
<hjd> Men den du hadde kopiert til hjemmappen finner programmet?
<Domaldel> NÃ¥ ligger .iso filen i "Nedlastninger", "Domaldel" (hjemme mappen) og "Downloads".
<Malinux> og usb-programmet finner fortsatt ikke iso-filen når du velger iso i trinn 5 var det vel?
<Domaldel> I "Domaldel" og "Downloads" så finner programmet filen men det vises ikke i steg 6
<Domaldel> Med "Nedlastninger" så vis ikke filen i steg 5.
<Malinux> så når du kopierte den ti Downloads, så finner den iso-filen i programmet?
<Domaldel> Jeg har lagt en kopi i alle 3 mapper.
<Malinux> *til
<Domaldel> Beklager.
<Malinux> ok
<Domaldel> Jeg har en kopi i alle 3 mapper.
<Domaldel> De er tatt fra "Nedlastninger" hvor orginalen ligger.
<Domaldel> Orginalen blir ikke sett i steg 5.
<Malinux> ok, så du finner iso-fila kun når den ligger i hjemmemappa?
<Malinux> via programmet
<Domaldel> Når jeg prøver å åpne kopiene så reagerer programmet som om den gjør nettopp det men tar meg til steg 4 istedenfor 6.
<Domaldel> Nei, hjemmemappa og "Downloads" (den engelske nedlastnings mappen) men ikke "Nedlastninger".
<hjd> Domaldel: Og du får ikke noen feilmeldinger eller noe når du forsøker å åpne filen du har valgt?
<Domaldel> SÃ¥ ikke bare hjemmemappen.
<Domaldel> Nei, ingen feilmeldinger.
<hjd> Oh, jeg tror jeg har funnet noe lignende.
<Domaldel> Har du? =)
<hjd> Hvis du fortsatt har en terminal oppe, prøv å kjør  usb-creator-gtk, gjør akkurat det samme og se om den skriver ut noe
<Domaldel> I hvilken mappe i terminalen?
<Malinux> den kommandoen kan kjøres uavhengig av mappen du står i
<hjd> Samme hvilken. Det åpner "Verktøy for oppstartsdisk"
<Domaldel> Bare "usb-creator-gtk" uten noe annet?
<hjd> Ja
<Domaldel> Kommandoen åpnet programmet men programmet reagerer identisk med tidligere...
<hjd> Ja, men skriver den noe i terminalen?
<Domaldel> isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD
<hjd> Nemlig. _Der_ har du problemet ditt.
<hjd> Jeg er ikke helt sikker på hva det betyr, men den er ikke helt glad i ISOen.
<Malinux> jeg får samme melding i min terminal 3 ganger på rad. men det er vel fordi jeg ikke har i noe minnepinne her. Men jeg finner iso-en i Downloads
<Domaldel> Var dum nok til å prøve ctrl + c
<Domaldel> isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD
<Domaldel> ^CTraceback (most recent call last):
<Domaldel>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/usbcreator/backends/base/backend.py", line 124, in update_free
<Domaldel>     def update_free(self):
<Domaldel> KeyboardInterrupt
<Domaldel> Lukker terminalen og åpner igjen om ingen har noe i mot det.
<hjd> Malinux: Nei, det er pga ISOen.
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> ah, om jeg kjører usb-creator-gtk <filnavn>.iso så får jeg den kanskje ikke?
<hjd> Malinux: Jeg har heller ikke noen USB-enheter koblet til akkurat nå, og jeg kan legge til alle ISOene jeg prøvde unntatt en som gir samme feilmelding
<hjd> Malinux: Jeg vet ikke hva slags valg usb-creator-gtk støtter
<Domaldel> Hum, sært...
<Domaldel> Ok, skal vi prøve et annet program?
<Malinux> du kan teste unetin
<Domaldel> Har dere noen dere kan annbefale?
<Domaldel> Ok.
<Malinux> sorry, det heter unetbootin
<Domaldel> Installerer unetbootin nå.
<Domaldel> Hadde også problemer der.
<Domaldel> Men kanskje dere kan hjelpe meg med dem.
<Malinux> der kan du velge distro fra nedtrekksgardin, eller iso som i usb-creator
<hjd> Ser ut til å ha funket for andre (http://askubuntu.com/questions/63816/i-cant-create-bootable-usb-drive-with-startup-disc-creator)
<Domaldel> Jeg trykker "Diskavtrykk"
<Domaldel> Eh...
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> hm, jeg lurer på hvor jeg gjorde av minnepinnene mine jeg. Jeg har to stykker og en med masse rart på
<Domaldel> Boksen til høyre for det åpne feltet der man skal legge in .iso filen tar meg til en mappe der jeg bare ser mappene "root" og "computer"
<Domaldel> Begge mappene er tomme.
<Domaldel> Korregering.
<Domaldel> "Computer" viser en mappe som heter "/"
<Malinux> eller laveste nivå i filsystemet
<Domaldel> I "/" så finner jeg div mapper som "bin" og "boot".
<Malinux> dobbeltklikk på /
<hjd> Domaldel: og home
<Malinux> der skal du finne en som heter home
<hjd> Domaldel: der du finner brukernavnet ditt og vips så er du i hjemmappa di :)
<Domaldel> Ok, nå har jeg valgt .isoen
<Domaldel> Type "usb"
<Domaldel> Men nå kommer problem 2.
<Domaldel> Har bare 1 valg av enhet.
<Domaldel> /dev/sdb1
<Malinux> det kan høres ut som usb-sticken det
<Domaldel> Er ikke så sikker på det...
<Malinux> fordi du har flere harddisker i maskinen?
<Malinux> /dev/sda er gjerne første harddisk, så om du stikker inn noe, får den som oftest /dev/sdb
<Domaldel> Partisjonene mine for Linux og Windows heter sdb1 og 2.
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> da er det ikke minnepinnen nei
<Domaldel> Og jeg har en som er recovery for windows.
<Malinux> og du har valgt usb på type?
<Domaldel> Ja
<Domaldel> Jeg har ikke særlig lyst til å miste et av operativ systemene mine...
<Malinux> hehe nei :)
<Malinux> om du åpner gparted, så kan du sjekke der hva usb-sticken heter
<Domaldel> Fra dashboard?
<Malinux> ja, om det er installert
<Malinux> om ikke i terminal: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Domaldel> Nei det er det ikke.
<Domaldel> Programmet er nå åpnet.
<Domaldel> Har en liste med flere /dev/sda mapper.
<Domaldel> /dev/sda1
<Domaldel> /dev/sda2
<Domaldel> /dev/sda3
<Domaldel> /dev/sda4
<Domaldel> Under /dev/sda4 så ligger /dev/sda5 og /dev/sda6 litt lenger til høyre en de andre.
<Malinux> men oppe til høyre har du en rullegardin, der kan du velge mellom diskene som er installert
<Malinux> sda er hovddisken din :)
<Malinux> men ahr du flere enheter på listen?
<Domaldel> Der har jeg /dev/sdb
<Domaldel> PÃ¥ rundt 30 GB
<Malinux> noen flere?
<Domaldel> Nei
<Malinux> 30GB
<Malinux> hvor stor er minnepinnen din?
<Domaldel> I den mappen ser jeg bare /dev/sdb1
<Domaldel> SÃ¥ regner med at du har rett.
<Malinux> :)
<Domaldel> Legger in filen nå.
<Malinux> men faktisk lurt å sjekke så nøye før man kopierer over, dumt som du sier å miste et helt os
<Domaldel> Ok, skal låne en PC for å sjekke om OSen ligger inne nå =)
<Domaldel> Kommer tilbake om litt =)
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men om du avmonterer minnepinnen og fjerner den og starter gparted på nytt, tipper jeg at sdb er borte :)
 * Malinux erindrer noe om at minnepinnene kanskje ligger hjemme hos seg
<Domaldel> Ok, it worked =)
<Domaldel> Kom inn på puppy linux, men å få driverne til å fungere var litt...
<Domaldel> Tja, utfordrende.
<Domaldel> Så skal prøve en annen puppy variant =)
<Domaldel> 6 min til racy-5.5.iso er nedlastett =)
<hjd> Noen spesiell grunn til at du laster ned 5.5, når 5.7 er nyeste?
<Domaldel> Um, med gparted, hvis jeg bruker "slett" på USB pennen, blir den da formatert?
<Domaldel> Var den første jeg fant på den nettsiden jeg brukte =)
<Domaldel> Om jeg liker varianten kan jeg alltids få en ny.
<Domaldel> Akkurat nå skal jeg bare prøve ut hva som fungerer best på dataen (som er gammel)
<Domaldel> En gammel, gammel hp mini.
<Domaldel> Med to knapper som har falt av.
<Domaldel> Og xp
<Domaldel> Og div andre særheter.
<Domaldel> Hum, nå får jeg ikke til å åpne USB pennen fra "hjemmemappe"
<Domaldel> Noen ideer om hvordan jeg kan fjerne wary før jeg legger in racy?
<Malinux> om du bruker slett i gparted, så sletter du en partisjon, for å formatere, må du velge formater til og velge et filsystem du vil formatere partisjonen til
<Domaldel> Heh...
<Domaldel> Kunne ikke formatere den :-/
<Domaldel> Fikk beskjeden en operasjon utestående eller noe slikt...
<Domaldel> Tydeligvis kan ikke dataen se USB pennen lengere...
<Malinux> prøv å ta ut minnepinnen og sett den i på nytt?
<Domaldel> Funket ikke første gangen.
<Domaldel> Men fungerte nå =)
<Domaldel> Da prøver vi på nytt =)
<Aeyoun> sudo cp ~/Downloads/ubuntu.iso /dev/sdc
<Aeyoun> Pass på å velge riktig device. Ingen grunn til å formatere.
<Aeyoun> Avsluttet med ’sudo sync’.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: tror det er /dev/sdb som er usb-minnepinnen hans
<Aeyoun> Da bruker han den.
<Aeyoun> Brukte sdc i eksempelet fordi det så og si aldri er en primærdisk. ;-)
<Aeyoun> Om det er en veldig gammel maskin (vel, BIOS) vil ikke direkte kopiering fungere. Det fungerer dog så ofte at det burde være første metoden man fungerer. Så mye enklere enn de gammeldagse approchene.
<Aeyoun> ISO-bildet er en fungerende partisjon. Så kopier det rett over på devicen.
<Domaldel> Um, jeg prøvde ikke å installere ubuntu, jeg prøvde å bruke ubuntu til å legge in en annen linux variant på en usb penn ;-)
<Domaldel> Men takk for hjelpen Aeyoun =)
<Aeyoun> Ah. To på ett døgn? Merkelig hvor populært det har blitt med remixer.
<Malinux> Domaldel: men om du endrer litt på kommanoden til Aeyoun: sudo cp ~/Downloads/<navnet på den isoen du vil kopiere på minnepinne>.iso /dev/sdb
<Malinux> da vil det virke
<Aeyoun> Woho! #løsning
<Malinux> :D
<RoyK> Malinux: kan du kopiere ei iso-fil direkte på en usb-dings nå?
<RoyK> har aldri funka for meg
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> men jeg har ingen minnepinne her å teste med heller. jeg tror de ligger hjemme eller noe sånt
<Malinux> men mulig deter mulig å kopiere iso-er som Aeyoun sier. jeg har aldri testet den måten før
<Domaldel> Da har ubuntu siden av problemet blitt løst for lengst =)
<Domaldel> Takk for hjelpen alle sammen =)
<Domaldel> Nå trenger jeg bare å finne den riktige puppleten :-P
<Malinux> hm, oki
<Malinux> :)
<Aeyoun> Det fungerer helt fint å kopiere rett over på devicen.
<Aeyoun> Referer til Debian sin manual. :-)
<Malinux> okey
<Malinux> men bare i terminal, om man bytter ut /dev/sdX med /media/navn på usb-saken da vil det vel neppe gå? for da ligger bare iso-fila på minnepinnen, sant?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: due kopierer til sdc (devicen) og ikke sdc1 (partisjon).
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> nettopp
<Aeyoun> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en#4.3.1
<Malinux> det der er det enkleste måten jeg har sett ever :)
<Malinux> *den
<Malinux> jeg har blant annet brukt sudo if=/sti/til/iso of=/dev/sdX
<Malinux> så at cp-commandoen kan brukes er veldig kjekt å vite :)
<hjd> Vet ikke hvordan det er med cp, men dd frarådes å brukes på den måten iallefall https://pthree.org/2011/09/26/how-to-properly-create-and-burn-cddvd-iso-images-from-the-command-line/
<Aeyoun> Malinux: det har fungert for alle maskiner og distribusjoner jeg har forsøkt.
<Aeyoun> Ble skikkelig forbauset over at det fungere. Logisk sett fungerer det. Du tar en ferdig partisjon og flytter den til en disk.
<Malinux> jepp, jeg forstår hvorfor det virker, men jeg har aldri tenkt at det kunne være så enkelt :)
<Malinux> så jeg var først litt overasket jeg også, da du postet det i sted
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-27
<gjest001> hi whattsup ?
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-28
<Aeyoun> Har noen en nyere Lenovo-maskin med BCM4352? Nyskjerrig på litt output fra debug.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: Malinux har vel en lenovo, men tror ikke den er altfor ny
<Malinux> hm, kan sjekke hva jeg har. min lenovo er fra 2011 kan det se ut til
<Malinux> spørs om jeg harn oe BCM i denne
<Malinux> er intel på både trådløst og ethernet, mens det er ericsson på modemet
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-01
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Jeg fant ut av det. Takk, takk uansett.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: oki, goodie :)
<RoyK> broadcom er noe forbanna svineri
<RoyK> maskinvaren er jo grei nok, de nekter å dokumentere den åpent, og for å få lest dokumentasjonen, må man skriver under på en NDA som er så streng at man i praksis ikke kan skrive drivere og gi ut kildekoden
<RoyK> så eneste løsninga er å reverse-engeneere drivere, noe som åpenbart gir høyere feilrate enn om dokumentasjonen var åpent tilgjengelig
<Aeyoun> Trenger noen norsk keyboard layout til Caribou? Gnome’s skjermtastatur, om noen har trykkskjerm.
<Aeyoun> Pushet norsk, svensk, og danske touch-keyboards upstream. Håper det blir releaset før noen av dere får behov for det. :-)
<RoyK> >(
<RoyK> :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-29
<Kinderbob> Heisann alle mann.... Om noen kan hjelpe meg med denne blir jeg takknemlig... :-) Her er programme men jeg får ikke installert det... https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/allvideodownloader/
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-01
<RoyK> kanskje lettere å spørre om konkret hjelp
<Kinderbob> Var det svaret til meg RoyK..?  Er konkret hjelp jeg spør etter; får andre tilgang på og installere dette programmet med de ubuntuversjonene som de har... Er det andre programmer eller lenker som noen kan vise til som får lagret streams man gjør på nettet... Jeg brukte AllMy Tube downloads på windows xp
<Malinux> Kinderbob: svaret til RoyK var rettet til deg ja. Spørsmålet var temmelig ikke-konkret :)
<Malinux> at du ikke får installert det, hva betyr egentlig det? Hva har du gjort, får du feilmeldinger?
<Kinderbob> Jeg får som eneste alternativ og åpne den i ubuntu software center og når jeg åpner den der får jeg bare en failmeldning; NOt found; there isnt a spftware package called "allvideodownloader" in your current software sources...
<Kinderbob> scuse typoes...!!
<Malinux> da blir det litt greiere :)
<Malinux> da kjører du en versjon av Ubuntu der allvideodownloader ikke finnes. I følge linken du sendte, ser det ut til at den ikke er tilgjenglig for versjoner senere enn 14.04
<Malinux> om du skal laste ned fra youtube, så finnes det en rekke nettleserutvidelser for slikt.
<Malinux> evt, så kan du hente den i fra her? http://www.kastorsoft.com/index_en.php
<Malinux> ser ut som de kun har 32-bit installer for Ubuntu, men kan være det går greit. Bare kjør dpkg --add-architecture i386 først som root
<Malinux> i fall du kjører 64-bit ubuntu
<Malinux> åpne opp terminalen:
<Malinux> wget http://www.kastorsoft.com/dl/allvideodownloader.i386.deb
<Malinux> sudo dpkg -i allvideodownloader.i386.deb
<Malinux> for å installere
<Kinderbob> Maskin kresjet.. Var det noen svar på dette spørsmålet mitt... Hvorfor ubuntu software center ikke vil godkjenne et program som ligger på deres egne sider..? (Her lenket) https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/allvideodownloader/
<dinkydau> youtube-dl FTW :D
<dinkydau> https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<dinkydau> vannskelig å hjelpe folk som ikke idler noe særlig lenge..
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-03
<Raptus> Hola folkens. noen som kan hjelpe meg med hvordan jeg kan få tilgang til routeren min via ssh tunell?
<Raptus> prøver å mappe opp via ssh -L 1234:ROUTERIP:80 domene men får bare timeout.
<Raptus> wget fra server til router viser at det er riktig adresse og port.
<Mathias> hmm
<Raptus> Enig :P
<Raptus> tror jeg fant buggen:
<Raptus> ssh -L 1234:ROUTER:81 som sagt
<Raptus> wget localhost:1234 --2016-03-03 18:41:43--  http://localhost:1234/ Resolving localhost (localhost)... 127.0.0.1 Connecting to localhost (localhost)|127.0.0.1|:1234... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily Location: http://ROUTER/index.html [following] --2016-03-03 18:41:44--  http://ROUTER/index.html Connecting to RUTER:80...
<Raptus> Men hvorfor gjør den det da :@
<Mathias> prøv å bare kjør på med localhost:1234/index.html
<RoyK> Raptus: den redirigerer til http://ROUTER:80, noe klienten din ikke finner
<RoyK> ja, som Mathias sa
<Raptus> ja, jeg skjønner bare ikke hvordan jeg skal få hentet det også
<Raptus> kan prøve, Mathias
<Raptus> samme resultat, Mathias
<Raptus> er det mulig å mappe opp flere porter på en gang?
<RoyK> Raptus: bare kjør opp flere tunneler, evt -D :P
<Raptus> -D ?
<RoyK> man ssh
<Raptus> prøvde å kjøre opp en på 80 også ,enm nhjalp ikke
<Raptus> oi typos
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-27
<gmh> geirha: Kan se ut som FreeNAS / freebsd fikset dette selv når jeg flyttet filene til den (over smb).
<geirha> magisk!
<gmh> Rart
<gmh> men nå får jeg plutselig fullført filnavn ved å skrive vanlig å
<gmh> disse printf kommandoene dine virker heller ikke på freebsd, da skriver den bare bokstavlig det samme som input: )
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-01
<ddybing> Heisann :-) Noen her som kjører daily-build av Zesty?
<hjd> Jeg har en vm med Zesty :)
<gmh> Brukt laptop, 15 tommer, helst under 2000 kr. Jo mer som virker out of the box, jo bedre. Enkelt kontorbruk og webutvikling. Noen tips?
<Mathias> gmh: ad.no
<gmh> Takk. Aldri hørt om de en gang, det skal jeg se nærmere på.
<ddybing> EliteBook eller ThinkPad er solide valg :)
<RoyK> gmh: av og til lurer jeg på hva de lever av - de henter jo pallevis av brukte maskiner og får sikkert betalt for det også, men mye må jo være fullt brukbart
<RoyK> https://xkcd.com/1805/ :)
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-02
<gmh> ThinkPad T520, i7-2760QM 2.40GHz, 8GB Ram
<Malinux> også har man også arrow et eller annet: http://www.arrowdirect.no/baerbar-pc-mac
<gmh> Alt dere vet :)
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-27
<ubuntu|58314> hei jeg har et spørsmål om netværkskort og wifi
<ubuntu|58314> problemet mitt er at etter jeg endret ubuntu har wifi på pcen vert noe ustabil. den slår seg av  på tilfeldige tidspunkt. somregel hjelper kun hvilemodus eller restart. men det må være en bedre løsning. som kankje en bedre driver
<RoyK> skru av strømsparing
<RoyK> iwconfig wlan0 | grep "Power Management"
<RoyK> ubuntu|58314: hva slags nettkort, forresten?
<raidghost> RoyK: Har du noe erfaring med endre DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS i linux?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> kanskje Malinux har?
<raidghost> ubuntu har satt den i kjernen til å være 8. Skulle økt den til det doble :P
<RoyK> hva er det?
<RoyK> hvis den er satt i kjerna, må du nok kompilere ny
<raidghost> Den som bestemmer hvor mange tvkort tunere jeg kan benytte.
<RoyK> har du >8?
<raidghost> Har 3 tvkort montert. etter litt googling så fant jeg ut at det ligger begrensning på 8, i ubuntu kjernen.
<raidghost> Hvert av de 3 tvkortene har 4 tunerbokker
<raidghost> altså 1 kort(4 tunere) pr kort.
<RoyK> kompilere ny kjerne, da
<raidghost> må vist kompilere ny dvb-driver
<raidghost> http://support.digital-devices.eu/knowledgebase.php?article=163
<RoyK> burde ikke være så mye pes
<raidghost> Nei, burde ikke. Tykte det var PES nok å kompilere kjerne med støtte for alt annet dill. Så Kanskje ikkje peS for deg. men virke til kunne være litt pes for folk som ikkje gjør det daglig:P
<Malinux> har ikke dilla med noe dvb i linux-kjerna før
<Malinux> er vel ikke så mange som kompilerer kjerne daglig? Jeg husker ikke en gang når jeg gjorde det sist
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-28
<shazzr> Kjøpte ein slik i england for mange år sidan..... http://www.pcupgrade.co.uk/productdetails.asp?ProductID=14471&categoryid=486 Aldri fått til å fungere med linux. :(
<RoyK> shazzr: er det en av disse? http://superkuh.com/rtlsdr.html
<shazzr> RoyK: Det der er jo litt meir enn plug'n play, og då fell eg av lasset etter nokre svingar. :s
<RoyK> foresten ser https://home-assistant.io/ rimelig gøy ut - har bare noen få 433MHz-greier på den, en plex-server, en DHT22 og kobling mot yr.no, men gøy
<RoyK> https://cloud.karlsbakk.net/index.php/s/ZZZZCeRNw5798TD pi2 og litt dill :)
<raidghost> RoyK: dht22 strømstyre sak?
<RoyK> raidghost: https://www.adafruit.com/product/385
<RoyK> 25 spenn eller s[ fra ebukta
<RoyK> s/s\[/så/
<RoyK> burde få kjøpt meg noe litt smartere enn disse 433MHz-greiene
<RoyK> menmen - funker jo
